# Old School PPI Showoff



## Doc ProMos

I feel like PPI hasn't gotten a whole lot of love recently in the Old School threads.... personally I feel I've been giving a lot of attention to Fosgate and RF stuff.... while it is good stuff, it's just not PPI.... (sorry Fosgate fans)... I'll start it off with some stuff I have coming in...
this is a pic of 2 Pro Art 100's, 2 Pro Art 50's and 2 Pro Art 25's.... I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for them to get here.... so if you have some new Old School PPI finds or some in your collection, please share them.... thanx... Keith...


----------



## smgreen20

Always loved the PPI Arts. Was to into LANZAR in that era. A friend of mine had a PPI Sedona APA500iX and that was sweet. Which brings me to why I'm posting in this thread. I posted it in the OS thread.

A PPI Sedona APA430iX. Got it off of ebay for $26 shipped. $41 if you count the 2 plugs I had to buy for it. Works 100%.





































Probably the best find I've found in a while. Up til I just got a PG Sapphire SA1.5x for $60 shipped. Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Doc ProMos

nice finds....


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I feel like PPI hasn't gotten a whole lot of love recently in the Old School threads.... personally I feel I've been giving a lot of attention to Fosgate and RF stuff.... while it is good stuff, it's just not PPI.... (sorry Fosgate fans)... I'll start it off with some stuff I have coming in...
> this is a pic of 2 Pro Art 100's, 2 Pro Art 50's and 2 Pro Art 25's.... I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for them to get here.... so if you have some new Old School PPI finds or some in your collection, please share them.... thanx... Keith...


Nice .2's.....very nice. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigbubba

All I have is this.


----------



## MACS

Fork, that A1200.2 is sweet! My new Ax606.2 would look great sitting beside it.


----------



## bigdwiz

I'll take a family pic of my ProMOS Art series one day...I have the 12, 25, 2050, 425 and 450

ProMOS 12:










ProMOS 25:










ProMOS 425:










ProMOS 450 vs. Orion 2100 HCCA:


----------



## brackac

Picked up another A300 today.


----------



## Darth SQ

I'm lovin' this thread. :2thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm lovin' this thread. :2thumbsup:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Any info on the different Art put on amps? Why some got the bare minimum, and others are completely covered?


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> Any info on the different Art put on amps? Why some got the bare minimum, and others are completely covered?


Maybe I can have Carolyn (CHY) to comment on this.
I'll pm her the link to this thread and see if she can post an answer.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Maybe I can have Carolyn (CHY) to comment on this.
> I'll pm her the link to this thread and see if she can post an answer.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



That would be awesome.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I'm like Bret, this is great.... Black A1200, full line of ProMos etc.... Thanx for contributing... I'll put up some of the stuff I already own up later today...Keith


----------



## Gpgtp

Never was into ppi until the chrome 2600 stuff came out. now THAT stuff was :drool: to me! But, that doesnt change the fact these are some SWEET amps you guys are posting!


----------



## bigdwiz

I know PPI_GUY has some of the black ProMOS amps, surely he will post some when he sees this thread...


----------



## Doc ProMos

I would like to see his black Pro Mos amps also...gonna shoot him a PM...


----------



## Navy Chief

Some of you have already seen these but I thought I would contribute anyways. If everything goes well Doc ProMos may have pics of these in "his" collection soon.




























I am also redoing a pair of PC 4100s right now so might have something cool to show soon.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here's a closeup of 'Baby Brother'. Never seen power.









My Pro Mos family portrait. 3 Pro Mos 50's, 2 Pro Mos 25's and a Pro Mos 12.









The first two black Pro Mos 50's I picked up.









No longer own these but, wish I had kept them. White Pro Mos 2050's without the Art graphics. First series.









I competed in the early 90's with a single Pro Mos 425 and think I have a pic of it somewhere. I'll try to dig it up. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## for2nato

Heres a couple. Ill post more tomorrow.
APA200, 460ix, 500ix, and xo-3.









































Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Doc ProMos

I get Wood :surprised: every time I look at this thread....I mean Black Pro Mos collection, Customized Art Collection of Navy Chief (hopefully mine soon) and some Sedona Installs.....keith

MY 6 New PRO ART's should be here tomorrow....yippee


----------



## Doc ProMos

Also MACS Ax ..... oooohhhh.... when you wanna get rid of it let me know... i would pay handsomely for that BAD BOY...


----------



## MACS

Doc ProMos said:


> Also MACS Ax ..... oooohhhh.... when you wanna get rid of it let me know... i would pay handsomely for that BAD BOY...


Ha, ha!!! You have no idea how much I have in that Ax606.2 :greedy:. One of those "I have to have it" moments in life. 

I saw a request for some chrome PPI Power Class from Gpgtp above. I will be sharing some of my collection as soon as I get them together for a group pic. Trust me guys, it will be worth the wait .


----------



## for2nato

Maybe i should get one of my 500ix chromed. I never thought of that. Now that would warrent making a screen for the logos

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Darth SQ

A black A1200.2 is rare.
A black Ax606.2 is even rarer.
Both in brand new condition is an f'n wet dream!
Excuse me while I recover........











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

They just came in.... yippee


----------



## Doc ProMos

Great Additions...3 out of 6 in original boxes and all are in Mint condition... It doesn't appear that the Pro Art 100's have ever been installed...


----------



## B.high

Here are mine. Im in need of some plugs though.


----------



## for2nato

APA500iQx after paint but before graphix









Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Navy Chief

for2nato said:


> APA500iQx after paint but before graphix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


That is a unique color choice, how are you re-applying the graphics.


----------



## for2nato

Im tossed up. I could make a screen and make it look factory, but thats a lot of work and money. I could also have a vinyl decal cut similar to the AM style logo for a lot cheaper. Just havent really decided yet. Its probably going to come down to time, which i have none of right now. Ill definitely post em up when its done though.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Navy Chief

for2nato said:


> Im tossed up. I could make a screen and make it look factory, but thats a lot of work and money. I could also have a vinyl decal cut similar to the AM style logo for a lot cheaper. Just havent really decided yet. Its probably going to come down to time, which i have none of right now. Ill definitely post em up when its done though.
> 
> Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


Can I suggest laser engraving, it's not as expensive as you think. Check out trophy shops for an engraver.


----------



## for2nato

Yea thats actually a great idea. The one in my car is in like new condition. So i have a perfect pattern. The other thing i thought about is to have an inverted stencil cut from vinyl and paint it back on.

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Doc ProMos

So the collection is getting bigger... btw- I'm always looking for trades...


----------



## Ampman

Here's a few of mine  love these old school PPI's ?


----------



## JAX

lots of beautiful amps. 

I need to check the local shop here that used to sell PPI. last time I was in he had the old heatsinks still mounted all over the place. looked new. just the covers not amps. I asked his wife to ask if he would sell. she didnt call me back. I might have to go back.


----------



## Darth SQ

JAX said:


> lots of beautiful amps.
> 
> I need to check the local shop here that used to sell PPI. last time I was in he had the old heatsinks still mounted all over the place. looked new. just the covers not amps. I asked his wife to ask if he would sell. she didnt call me back. I might have to go back.


Mike,
Take some pics of them on the walls and post them for us would ya?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX

I will try to get over there. I knew the owner but hadnt seen him in a while so I dont know if he still owns it. shop has gone seriously downhill now. I have no idea what they sell other then memphis. I just remember seeing them covers and some old sony es stuff that had been mounted forever


----------



## B.high

You dont happen to know where i can find either a pro650 or the pro6800,do ya?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Sorry, i don't... not old school enough for me... hehe


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

B.high said:


> You dont happen to know where i can find either a pro650 or the pro6800,do ya?


here's one for sale PPI Pro 650 AMP
I'm glad I have one already!


----------



## B.high

$LICK CALIFA$ said:


> here's one for sale PPI Pro 650 AMP
> I'm glad I have one already!


I've seen that one. But he does not have plugs and has not tested the amp


----------



## hybridamp

Some seriously sexy amps in this thread. Sad to say I didn't take many pics of the Arts I've had in the past, but they weren't rare, just the standard editions. The full artwork editions I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Just to remind everyone, I am STILL searching for a Pro Mos 450 in *black*. 
Have found plenty of white ones but, not even seen a black Pro Mos 450 for sale. I have a pic (bad one at that) of one but, that's all I've been able to track down. Everyone please be on the lookout for one of these bad boys for me! Thanks!


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

B.high said:


> I've seen that one. But he does not have plugs and has not tested the amp


...and still wants $600!


----------



## DAT

SORRY


----------



## Mindcrime

I like the profile pic!


JAX said:


> lots of beautiful amps.
> 
> I need to check the local shop here that used to sell PPI. last time I was in he had the old heatsinks still mounted all over the place. looked new. just the covers not amps. I asked his wife to ask if he would sell. she didnt call me back. I might have to go back.


----------



## smgreen20

No offense Dave, but this is a PPI thread.......

Old school show-off I could understand.


----------



## hybridamp

lol, still though, that is something I haven't seen. I'm sure they would have been irresistible back in high school as a novelty; had I known they existed.


----------



## Doc ProMos

$LICK CALIFA$ said:


> ...and still wants $600!


I'll take it if you can put me in touch with him....please ... pretty please


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$

Doc ProMos said:


> I'll take it if you can put me in touch with him....please ... pretty please


No prob, the craigslist link is in post #40. Email him, see what he says, pm me and we can take it from there...


----------



## hybridamp

Dug through my old file folders to find photos of my black A600 which is just a standard version as far as I know, but I figure I would join in anyhow.


----------



## B.high

Found this while looking for an amp - They say its an old PPI, any one heard of Merk Super Pro


















WTS Power Amp Super Pro a.k.a. PPi


----------



## Darth SQ

B.high said:


> Found this while looking for an amp - They say its an old PPI, any one heard of Merk Super Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTS Power Amp Super Pro a.k.a. PPi


Nope.
I'd have to see the insides.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JuiceMan88

PPI Sedona 100IX. It has never been mounted up and it's loaded full of goodies. 


Burr Brown Op Amps (OPA2134PA)
All caps upgraded to 105c degree spec'd replacements
WIMA Input caps
Upgraded RCA jacks (as you can see)

TrickyRicky here on the forum did a full refurb on this for me. Maybe he can post some internal pics. The SQ is sick and nobody expects it from a lowly Sedona


----------



## hybridamp

That Sedona looks factory fresh.


----------



## JuiceMan88

hybridamp said:


> That Sedona looks factory fresh.


Thanks, it actually is. I have the box, crossover chip, manual, packing materials everything. We hesitated to break the factory seal on it considering it was literally brand new. But I must say I have zero regrets.


----------



## hybridamp

I think you made a wise choice also.

On a side note, are you in central KY?


----------



## JuiceMan88

hybridamp said:


> I think you made a wise choice also.
> 
> On a side note, are you in central KY?



Southeast....you?


----------



## Ampman

B.high said:


> Found this while looking for an amp - They say its an old PPI, any one heard of Merk Super Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTS Power Amp Super Pro a.k.a. PPi


Pertty certain this has PPI guts


----------



## MACS

B.high said:


> Found this while looking for an amp - They say its an old PPI, any one heard of Merk Super Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTS Power Amp Super Pro a.k.a. PPi


Super Pro amps were branded as Pyramid, but had PPI guts. 

The PBSP 2300 was the big dog with 2x300 watts. Seems like they had 3 or 4 models with PPI guts, but I don't remember them all. Only the white heat sinks shaped like that had PPI guts. Most other Pyramid was garbage.


----------



## Ampman

MACS said:


> Super Pro amps were branded as Pyramid, but had PPI guts.
> 
> The PBSP2300 was the big dog with 2x300 watts. Seems like they had 3 or 4 models with PPI guts, but I don't remember them all.


Kinda thought they were, isn't the 2300 basically a PPI 2150AM ?


----------



## MACS

I have never had one to compare the guts. Pretty sure it is going to be similar to the older AM series. Those Pyramid with PPI boards came out around 1993.


----------



## smgreen20

JuiceMan88 said:


> Southeast....you?


How close to Monticello or Sumerset?


----------



## hybridamp

JuiceMan88 said:


> Southeast....you?


South-east also, near Pikeville.


----------



## PPI_GUY

hybridamp said:


> South-east also, near Pikeville.


I'm in Somerset. Glad to have you aboard neighbor!


----------



## JuiceMan88

PPI_GUY said:


> I'm in Somerset. Glad to have you aboard neighbor!


Corbin over here!


----------



## hybridamp

Nice, didn't know so many people from KY were on the forums. 

PPI_GUY: I sold my silver Altima SE-R to a guy in Somerset, if you see it, tell him I miss that car.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I just picked up my Eleanor or White Elephant--- a PPI-120 one of the original PPI amps...

YIPPEE--- I cannot wait to see it and hold it and caress it and stare at it...hehe

keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

for those who haven't seen one...


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I just picked up my Eleanor or White Elephant--- a PPI-120 one of the original PPI amps...
> 
> YIPPEE--- I cannot wait to see it and hold it and caress it and stare at it...hehe
> 
> keith


Get a room lol ?


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> for those who haven't seen one...


Seen one last year on eBay and dang I wanted that thing some kinda bad but I done spent all my mad money by then and was broke as a joke so I missed out on it post a pic of the guts when you get it I'd love to see what that baby looks like on the inside


----------



## Doc ProMos

will do....now I just need the PPI-70 and i'll be set:laugh:


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> will do....now I just need the PPI-70 and i'll be set:laugh:


How many other models of these did they make was just curious ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

as far as I know, it was the PPI-70 and PPI-120....


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> Get a room lol &#55357;&#56860;


You and Doc should get a room. 
If PPI made tampons, you both would be outbidding each other on Ebay.

Besides, you both still need to find the very first PPI-30 released two months prior to the 70 and 120.
Less than seven made because it wasn't enough power to mass market.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You and Doc should get a room.
> If PPI made tampons, you both would be outbidding each other on Ebay.
> 
> Besides, you both still need to find the very first PPI-30 released two months prior to the 70 and 120.
> Less than seven made because it wasn't enough power to mass market.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


PPI tampons haha that was a good one  PPI-30 you say hummm, didn't know about that one, but guess what ? I DO NOW !! HEHEHEHEHE I'll have me one a them there critters if I gotta hock grannies old collection of snuff cans


----------



## Doc ProMos

The battle is on to see who can get all 3 the fastest...I thought I had my Eleanor - I think the PPI-120 was produced in smaller quantities than the PPI-70.... but Bret has now informed me about another one even more rare.... OOHHH NO...!!... that's ok, I didn't want to think there wasn't a lot left to obtain... GOOD LUCK AMPMAN--- if someone who has one reads this thread, they could probably make a small fortune right now... and if I could locate that guy that has/had several F1 2500's, I would be messaging him daily.... ooohhhh


----------



## Doc ProMos

Look at my newest pickup--- I've always wanted one.. it's 7 ft x 3 ft


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Look at my newest pickup--- I've always wanted one.. it's 7 ft x 3 ft


Got anymore ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

bought it on Fleabay bout an hour ago


----------



## Ampman

Niiiice!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Look at my newest pickup--- I've always wanted one.. it's 7 ft x 3 ft


f&$K!!!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## brackac

Ok, who has a stash of ProMOS-12's that they want to sell me?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Idk but I've been looking for a while also...


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> Ok, who has a stash of ProMOS-12's that they want to sell me?


Starboy869 has four as of four months ago.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Starboy869 has four as of four months ago.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


White or Black?


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> White or Black?


Am I missing something?
We're talking about 12" subs right?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I was referring to the amps ProMos 12, 25, 50, 425, 450....hehe


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I was referring to the amps ProMos 12, 25, 50, 425, 450....hehe


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FnpaWQJO0


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

I currently have a Pro Mos 12, two 25's and three 50's (all black) and competed with a 425 back in the early 90's. If I _knew_ I could find a 450 someday (!) I would probably try to pickup another 425 just to complete the series.
So far the 'unicorn' has escaped me.


----------



## Navy Chief

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Starboy869 has four as of four months ago.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


O really, I always wanted to re-create Bud Wentz Cougar install.


----------



## Doc ProMos

It came in today and is in Mint shape...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> It came in today and is in Mint shape...


DAMN IT!
I need one of those for the competition shows.
Mind telling me what it went for?

BTW, clean you grout.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

it was up for auction starting at $0.99 and I messaged the seller to buy it straight up for $50 and he added a BIN and that's all she wrote... not one tear, not even dirty... had small amount of tape residue on corners.... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

ps- the grout is grey--- you could eat sterile off that floor--- my wife is obsessed with cleaning--- I'm obsessed with amps---- go figure ...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> ps- the grout is grey--- you could eat sterile off that floor--- my wife is obsessed with cleaning--- I'm obsessed with amps---- go figure ...


$50.00 is like a knife in the back. :mean:
They usually go for $200-250.
As for the grout, just tweakin' ya because I'm pissed off at your good fortune. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Damn, I didn't know they went for that much... I would have offered more if I had known... ignorance is bliss .... but apparently he didn't know either.... I feel kinda bad.... but I'm sure I'll get over it... since its pristine maybe I'll sell it for $350.... NOT.... hehe


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Damn, I didn't know they went for that much... I would have offered more if I had known... ignorance is bliss .... but apparently he didn't know either.... I feel kinda bad.... but I'm sure I'll get over it... since its pristine maybe I'll sell it for $350.... NOT.... hehe


And your two vases clash with the room.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Now that's funny.... ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check this out...I have never seen one and its called a Full Art .. this one is BNIB and I have just about worked out a deal to acquire it....Have y'all seen any of these before...keith...
upload photo


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check this out...I have never seen one and its called a Full Art .. this one is BNIB and I have just about worked out a deal to acquire it....Have y'all seen any of these before...keith...


upload photo


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret.... surely you can provide some info on this amp for me... Keith


----------



## WRX2010

You might have to offer the banner up for info.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I would love to have those White Amps you have, and if I wasn't trying to finish a couple of deals I would be sending you messages like crazy.... keith


----------



## MACS

Doc ProMos said:


> Check this out...I have never seen one and its called a Full Art .. this one is BNIB and I have just about worked out a deal to acquire it....Have y'all seen any of these before...keith...
> 
> 
> upload photo


I have the PPI brochure that amp is pictured in. It was early 1990's(93-94) era if I'm not mistaken. The Art's also share the same brochure with the ProMos series.


----------



## PPI_GUY

So, MACS are you saying the Pro Mos was featured in the same brochure or the specs are the same for both series? It has always been my understanding that the Pro Mos (and PRO Art's) were stable at lower impedences than the regular M/AM series and the standard Art series respectfully.
Clarification requested.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> So, MACS are you saying the Pro Mos was featured in the same brochure or the specs are the same for both series? It has always been my understanding that the Pro Mos (and PRO Art's) were stable at lower impedences than the regular M/AM series and the standard Art series respectfully.
> Clarification requested.


I think what he is referring to is they were both in the same brochure. The ProMOS amps were available until around 1995, even after the Art series had been introduced (although the ProMOS still used the A/AM heatsink style), but prior to the ProArts. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## MACS

bigdwiz has it correct. The first gen Art's were sold along side the ProMos amps. The brochure I have has pictures and specs for both amp series. The amp Doc ProMos posted a pic of is in my brochure which was printed about 1993-94. The A300 and Ax400 have a different silk screen than the other 1st gen Art amps.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Just checked my PPI Lineage chart and it does in fact say that Pro Mos amp were available thru 1995. The Pro Art series was apparently only a 1 year deal (1996)? The Power Class series was then introduced in '97 including the Pro650 and later the Pro6800 in '99.

As a side note, the first Pro Mos amps (2050) appeared in 1989 with an MSRP of $800!!!


----------



## Sine Swept

Sorry for slacking on the photos for so long here goes











2 x Ax400, a 4200am and a 2150am

Grand total: $385 CDN, all purchased locally!


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have a ProMos 2050... and my first competition install was one of them also... I saw Lucio Proni's (Co Founder/Owner of JL Audio) Mustang install in Car Stereo Magazine and decided I wanted one.... I searched all over California and no one knew what it was and finally found a guy in Anaheim to order it for me and since he didn't stock it he gave me a discount price of $675.... wow it was a kick a$$ amp.... I've loved them ever since then.... if you want to see a nicely laid out circuit board with hand made qualities, that was made with care, check out the innards of a ProMos 2050....( even the TIM application is good, which isn't common on PPI amps).... I'll post some pics of mine when u get home... Keith


----------



## PPI_GUY

Doc ProMos said:


> I have a ProMos 2050... and my first competition install was one of them also... I saw Lucio Proni's (Co Founder/Owner of JL Audio) Mustang install in Car Stereo Magazine and decided I wanted one.... I searched all over California and no one knew what it was and finally found a guy in Anaheim to order it for me and since he didn't stock it he gave me a discount price of $675.... wow it was a kick a$$ amp.... I've loved them ever since then.... if you want to see a nicely laid out circuit board with hand made qualities, that was made with care, check out the innards of a ProMos 2050....( even the TIM application is good, which isn't common on PPI amps).... I'll post some pics of mine when u get home... Keith


Here's the two I owned and like a dumba$$ decided to sell...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here is the inside of a ProMos 2050...


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Here is the inside of a ProMos 2050...


Looks good, very clean. It's got as many outputs as the 2150AM I just about bet but probably wrong it's rails are the same as a old school MTX Terminator MTA-250


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret,
did you pick up that DEQ-230 Art ..??..keith


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> will do....now I just need the PPI-70 and i'll be set:laugh:


Hey Doc, I sold that exact PPI-120 back in about 2001. I recognize the three white swirls on topside. I doubt they all were produced with the same smudge mark. Ebay guy Just-one-more-amp bought it along with the PPI-70. I let the pair go for cheap - about $220 if I remember correctly. Stupid move I will never forget, which is why I have an overabundance of PPI amps now... I refuse to sell anything.


----------



## Doc ProMos

He got rid of the PPI-70 along time ago and I bought the PPI-120 from just-one-more-amp through AmpGuts...so he had it for a while before I got it 2 days ago.... if you do decide to sell some PPI stuff lmk...?


----------



## PPI Master

I love reading about these old school audio threads, but then again, I just end up crying. Take for example PPI-Guy above shows those fineass pair of white PROmos50's,,,, yep, I'm the guy that bought them. But what happened soon thereafter? I sold em off for some stupid reason or another. (this would have been maybe 4.5 years back) So like I said before, currently I avoid Seller's remorse by not selling anything.


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI Master said:


> I love reading about these old school audio threads, but then again, I just end up crying. Take for example PPI-Guy above shows those fineass pair of white PROmos50's,,,, yep, I'm the guy that bought them. But what happened soon thereafter? I sold em off for some stupid reason or another. (this would have been maybe 4.5 years back) So like I said before, currently I avoid Seller's remorse by not selling anything.


Good to know I'm not the only one who does stupid stuff!


----------



## PPI Master

PPI_GUY said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one who does stupid stuff!


Yep, You deserve a good slap-down.:surprised:


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI Master said:


> Yep, You deserve a good slap-down.:surprised:


You're right. I do. :shame:


----------



## PPI Master

PPI_GUY said:


> You're right. I do. :shame:


I deserve a good kick in da 'nads cause I let them go also.:blush:


----------



## Doc ProMos

GOTTA LUV PPI---
















more pics over in Old School Showoff, I just had to put them here also.... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check this out... I haven't seen it before but I have started back repairing some amps I have that need it and this was under a circuit board of an A300...


----------



## hutchheaven

I have a bunch of OG PPI amps in storage. Will be grabbing them out soon as I need to get up $$$ for a down payment on a house. If anybody is interested drop me an email at 

[email protected]

I know I also have a few MTX MTA-225 and 250 amps as well as a bunch of Rockford Fosgate stuff.

Jim


----------



## Doc ProMos

email sent.... keith


----------



## hutchheaven

:laugh::surprised:


----------



## PPI Master

hutchheaven said:


> :laugh::surprised:


Dam - knocked out a tooth when my jaw just hit the floor. awesome table covering you have there.


----------



## Prime mova

^^ It would make an awesome feature wall in your new house


----------



## lucas569

anyone remember the "special edition" branded ppi amps? or the crutchfield ppi amps? 

man im old :laugh:


----------



## hutchheaven

LOL I have a Special edition in the basement.


----------



## bamelanc

hutchheaven said:


> :laugh::surprised:


I see a power 100HD and maybe a 2nd Gen 150? What is that sawtooth punch? Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Its a Power 300....with the shroud off...


----------



## Ampman

lucas569 said:


> anyone remember the "special edition" branded ppi amps? or the crutchfield ppi amps?
> 
> man im old :laugh:


Yep I've got 2 Special Edition A-275 and a crutchfield 2X50 watt, good clean sound


----------



## PPI Master

lucas569 said:


> anyone remember the "special edition" branded ppi amps? or the crutchfield ppi amps?
> 
> man im old :laugh:


Here are four that have PPI guts ->
<a href="http://beta.photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h425/PPIMaster/Old%20School/crutchfield.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## PPI Master

These four have PPI guts ->


----------



## PPI Master

Wonder why the Sansui stuff sounded so good ?


----------



## PPI_GUY

hutchheaven said:


> :laugh::surprised:


Would that BIG black PPI in the back be for sale???
If so, I'm interested!


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI Guy.... I'll think about it...?


----------



## Darth SQ

lucas569 said:


> anyone remember the "special edition" branded ppi amps? or the crutchfield ppi amps?
> 
> man im old :laugh:


I had an a275 in 87 I think?
Was not impressed.
Traded it in for a RF150.
Sorry.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I bought several SE amps back when I couldnt afford the real stuff and also quickly got rid of it...just not enough juice...definitely not under-rated amps...imho


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I had an a275 in 87 I think?
> Was not impressed.
> Traded it in for a RF150.
> Sorry.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Might of had a bad one mine are pertty dang strong IMO


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> Might of had a bad one mine are pertty dang strong IMO


It was brand new out of the box.
Weak on power and would thermal if I had my heater on full in the Winter.
Ran it for a little over a year before I got rid of it.
I had Kenwood amps prior that hit harder than it.

This is not me calling you wrong, it was just my personal experience with the A275.
And I bought it for it's price because said Kenwood didn't like my Pacs.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It was brand new out of the box.
> Weak on power and would thermal if I had my heater on full in the Winter.
> Ran it for a little over a year before I got rid of it.
> I had Kenwood amps prior that hit harder than it.
> 
> This is not me calling you wrong, it was just my personal experience with the A275.
> And I bought it for it's price because said Kenwood didn't like my Pacs.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Dang thats not good at all lol I just know mine are kicking amps hate it didn't work out for you


----------



## PPI Master

lucas569 said:


> anyone remember the "special edition" branded ppi amps? or the crutchfield ppi amps?
> 
> man im old :laugh:


I'm right there with you old man. 
Some I pulled and photographed this morning ->


----------



## bigdwiz

I have one of those Crutchfield PPI's also...CR-4X30P

I bought it mainly for the harnesses


----------



## PPI Master

bigdwiz said:


> I have one of those Crutchfield PPI's also...CR-4X30P
> 
> I bought it mainly for the harnesses


Yep, I agree it's a cheap way to obtain the special harness. :surprised:

I got these two gems never been powered.


----------



## Doc ProMos

On my way home with a bunch of new goodies, about 29.... they need to be cleaned but here are a few


----------



## Capone123

I came across an old school 10" PPI Pro Flat Piston sub in mint condition. Guy is selling for $140.00. Good deal? He also has a 12" Old School Punch Audiophile that is working condition for $69.00. He also has an old school RF 60ix for $80. Should i buy everything?


----------



## Capone123

Link to what he is selling. Lots of old school goodies. minneapolis all for sale / wanted classifieds "763-516-5082" - craigslist


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> On my way home with a bunch of new goodies, about 29.... they need to be cleaned but here are a few


Nice amps there doc


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Yep, I agree it's a cheap way to obtain the special harness. :surprised:
> 
> I got these two gems never been powered.


I like those super pro's


----------



## itchnertamatoa




----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> I like those super pro's


They look great but can't get past the word "Pyramid" . So never tried to use em.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Itchy,
gotta love the 70's shag carpet or bathroom rug... lol


----------



## Doc ProMos

HERE THEY ARE
2300M
5075DX
ProMos 425
ProMos 25 x 3
4100am
4200am
2025am


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It was brand new out of the box.
> Weak on power and would thermal if I had my heater on full in the Winter.
> Ran it for a little over a year before I got rid of it.
> I had Kenwood amps prior that hit harder than it.
> 
> This is not me calling you wrong, it was just my personal experience with the A275.
> And I bought it for it's price because said Kenwood didn't like my Pacs.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, Which A275 do you have experience with? In posts above you can see I show two different styles. The white Special Edition has screw type speaker terminals while the Blue Special Edition has speaker lead wires hard-wired in the familiar PPI colors. I want to know which one served to underwhelm you back in late eighties. My experience is the units with wire leads perform marveously while those copy-brands with terminal strips function closer to the old Sedona line.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Bret, Which A275 do you have experience with? In posts above you can see I show two different styles. The white Special Edition has screw type speaker terminals while the Blue Special Edition has speaker lead wires hard-wired in the familiar PPI colors. I want to know which one served to underwhelm you back in late eighties. My experience is the units with wire leads perform marveously while those copy-brands with terminal strips function closer to the old Sedona line.


No problem.
It was a brand new out of the box blue anodized model.
Had it driving my subs.
Going to a Rockford Fosgate 150 was the best move ever.
The 150 also complimented my RF Mosfet 45 I had running the front stage.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No problem.
> It was a brand new out of the box blue anodized model.
> Had it driving my subs.
> Going to a Rockford Fosgate 150 was the best move ever.
> The 150 also complimented my RF Mosfet 45 I had running the front stage.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yeah, the RF may be nice, but this here's PPI thread.  Here's my delima - I'm finishing up install on my 54 Chevy with all PPI amplifiers. I will post pics soonest that I finish it. (Now that I'm over 100 posts, I can say I'm most confident not to screw up picture posting.).... anyways, I have a 15" DVC sub and it's dual 4 ohm. I have installed two of the blue A275 Special Editions to drive the single sub. I expect 300watts on one coil plus 300 watts other coil = total 600. Not yet run it as I'm simply laying out which amps rest where in space available. My next choice is to replace the two Special Editions with Two of the MTX MTA 250. But they only displace 200 watts into 4 ohms. So should I run the two SE amps or two Terminators?


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Yeah, the RF may be nice, but this here's PPI thread.  Here's my delima - I'm finishing up install on my 54 Chevy with all PPI amplifiers. I will post pics soonest that I finish it. (Now that I'm over 100 posts, I can say I'm most confident not to screw up picture posting.).... anyways, I have a 15" DVC sub and it's dual 4 ohm. I have installed two of the blue A275 Special Editions to drive the single sub. I expect 300watts on one coil plus 300 watts other coil = total 600. Not yet run it as I'm simply laying out which amps rest where in space available. My next choice is to replace the two Special Editions with Two of the MTX MTA 250. But they only displace 200 watts into 4 ohms. So should I run the two SE amps or two Terminators?


While the SE'S sound great are they actually rated at 300 into a 4 ohm mono configuration I was thinking those were less than that but I could be wrong.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I'm at work but was intrigued with this post... I think you need to define what your goal is.... eg-- in the yellow viper I have a ProArt 50 running 2 -10's, front components and some rear fill speakers... and it sounds great and hits hard--- you could run an MTX in mono at 2 ohms and hit 400 watts and either run the other speakers off the other amp or run mixed mono off of just one MTX...the crossovers and Pre amps you are going to use may help the decision... that's my $.02 .... Keith


----------



## Ampman

I've got this on the old school show off thread as well ? PPI Sedona APA-100IQX this was suppose to be non working but after testing it works great I guess an added bonus. Warranty seal hasn't been tampered with either for what I gave for it I don't think I done to bad


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Yeah, the RF may be nice, but this here's PPI thread.  Here's my delima - I'm finishing up install on my 54 Chevy with all PPI amplifiers. I will post pics soonest that I finish it. (Now that I'm over 100 posts, I can say I'm most confident not to screw up picture posting.).... anyways, I have a 15" DVC sub and it's dual 4 ohm. I have installed two of the blue A275 Special Editions to drive the single sub. I expect 300watts on one coil plus 300 watts other coil = total 600. Not yet run it as I'm simply laying out which amps rest where in space available. My next choice is to replace the two Special Editions with Two of the MTX MTA 250. But they only displace 200 watts into 4 ohms. So should I run the two SE amps or two Terminators?


True.....just stating what I replaced it with.

Here's a stupid question, why would you run 2 se amps when you own dozens of Arts and a number of A1200s to use?
Makes zero sense.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> True.....just stating what I replaced it with.
> 
> Here's a stupid question, why would you run 2 se amps when you own dozens of Arts and a number of A1200s to use?
> Makes zero sense.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Great question. I want to root for the underdog & this car will use the lesser known brand. I'm intrigued how the other companies contracted PPI to build the amps and then some other name was written on the heatsink. GS Designs , Sansui, Crutchfield, Pyramid, Lanzar, SE and one-offs. The two that intrigue me the most are MTX Terminators and JL Audio. Did you know JL audio first amp was encasing PPI guts !!! I have a few and JL called them their REFERENCE Line.!! I always smile when someone digs up them old MTX ads from 1987 that proclaim : "Buy our American Made superior product that plays down to 1 ohm. - Why ? Because MTX is the only company light years ahead of everybody else." Ha.. scammers they were... I have 6 of those red MTX and they would look killer in my old 54 Chevy. I've just never ran two amplifiers into a DVC sub before and don't know how that will work out.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Great question. I want to root for the underdog & this car will use the lesser known brand. I'm intrigued how the other companies contracted PPI to build the amps and then some other name was written on the heatsink. GS Designs , Sansui, Crutchfield, Pyramid, Lanzar, SE and one-offs. The two that intrigue me the most are MTX Terminators and JL Audio. Did you know JL audio first amp was encasing PPI guts !!! I have a few and JL called them their REFERENCE Line.!! I always smile when someone digs up them old MTX ads from 1987 that proclaim : "Buy our American Made superior product that plays down to 1 ohm. - Why ? Because MTX is the only company light years ahead of everybody else." Ha.. scammers they were... I have 6 of those red MTX and they would look killer in my old 54 Chevy. I've just never ran two amplifiers into a DVC sub before and don't know how that will work out.


Wow!!! 6, those things have insane output power I've only got 1 MTA-250 and it's a beast


----------



## PPI Master

Ampman said:


> Wow!!! 6, those things have insane output power I've only got 1 MTA-250 and it's a beast


I own 4 MTX Terminators and tried to buy yours  but someone is too stubborn to let go of it !!!:laugh:
Another nice gentlemen on DIYMA let me purchase his two MTA 250s. So my dilema begins.... Run 4 MTA 250s plus 2 SE A275s or rip that out and make it all 6 MTX Terminators. I understand that as high current models, they don't put out but 200 watts into 4 ohm mono.- which is the way I'm running them. Instead of Mr. Bolt at the Olympics, my Terminators will be strolling easy street. I had one repaired recently and they suggest to baby it and not operate at 1ohm. Either 2ohm stereo or 4 ohm mono. Even though they have nice large heatsink, apparantly that isn't enough to sustain long play time at low ohm. I have a Alumapro 15farad cap feeding them all, so they should be happy with nice flow of juice.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> I own 4 MTX Terminators and tried to buy yours  but someone is too stubborn to let go of it !!!:laugh:
> Another nice gentlemen on DIYMA let me purchase his two MTA 250s. So my dilema begins.... Run 4 MTA 250s plus 2 SE A275s or rip that out and make it all 6 MTX Terminators. I understand that as high current models, they don't put out but 200 watts into 4 ohm mono.- which is the way I'm running them. Instead of Mr. Bolt at the Olympics, my Terminators will be strolling easy street. I had one repaired recently and they suggest to baby it and not operate at 1ohm. Either 2ohm stereo or 4 ohm mono. Even though they have nice large heatsink, apparantly that isn't enough to sustain long play time at low ohm. I have a Alumapro 15farad cap feeding them all, so they should be happy with nice flow of juice.


I didn't know who that was that sent me that email lol for some reason your user name didn't show up all I got was the message, well a mystery solved now lol


----------



## DAT

PPI Master said:


> I own 4 MTX Terminators and tried to buy yours  but someone is too stubborn to let go of it !!!:laugh:
> Another nice gentlemen on DIYMA let me purchase his two MTA 250s. So my dilema begins.... Run 4 MTA 250s plus 2 SE A275s or rip that out and make it all 6 MTX Terminators. I understand that as high current models, they don't put out but 200 watts into 4 ohm mono.- which is the way I'm running them. Instead of Mr. Bolt at the Olympics, my Terminators will be strolling easy street. I had one repaired recently and they suggest to baby it and not operate at 1ohm. Either 2ohm stereo or 4 ohm mono. Even though they have nice large heatsink, apparantly that isn't enough to sustain long play time at low ohm. I have a Alumapro 15farad cap feeding them all, so they should be happy with nice flow of juice.


I used to have the White Terminators and also the Red Terminators from MTX, i ran them @1ohm all the time and never an issue.

So for what it's worth....


----------



## PPI Master

DAT said:


> I used to have the White Terminators and also the Red Terminators from MTX, i ran them @1ohm all the time and never an issue.
> 
> So for what it's worth....


Yes sir, the Terminators are same as PPI ProMos and they should be fine at 1ohm, but as 20 plus years have passed, I'm tender on the subject and prefer to baby them at 2ohm. I just simply love the hugeass fins on the Terminators. Only thing is Orion also filled their guts into the same frame and called it the Blue Thunder. Ha. ha, them turds at MTX - did they ever build their own stuff?  See the early picture I took when I only had 3 MTA250s that had to share the board with ucky blue slug.


----------



## MACS

PPI Master said:


> Only thing is Orion also filled their guts into the same frame and called it the Blue Thunder. Ha. ha, them turds at MTX - did they ever build their own stuff?  See the early picture I took when I only had 3 MTA250s that had to share the board with ucky blue slug.


Let me know if you ever want to get rid of the BTA 2100. I know they are not PPI like the MTA's, but I still like the old Blue Thunder gear.


----------



## MACS

How about some really rare PPI gear. The elusive DAC-348 external D/A converter with 24 bit D/A's. Sweet piece of equipment!!


----------



## MACS

This is about as rare as it gets for a Sedona. The 500iQX brand new, never installed, and in the rarer black color. The iQX was the top model and these amps were anything but entry level.


----------



## PPI Master

MACS said:


> This is about as rare as it gets for a Sedona. The 500iQX brand new, never installed, and in the rarer black color. These amps were anything but entry level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn-nice Sedona surfboard amp & In Black !!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

MACS said:


> How about some really rare PPI gear. The elusive DAC-348 external D/A converter with 24 bit D/A's. Sweet piece of equipment!!


Nice!
Never seen one before.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nice!
> Never seen one before.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Don't feel bad. Not many people have . Not sure how many they made, but I can count on one hand how many I've personally seen. MSRP on this little jewel was $999.00 

As far as I know they were all painted Power Class dark gray. I keep hoping to land a chrome one some day to match all of my 15th Anniversary amps .


----------



## PPI Master

MACS said:


> Let me know if you ever want to get rid of the BTA 2100. I know they are not PPI like the MTA's, but I still like the old Blue Thunder gear.



MACS - You Like ? - >


































Very tricky guys at MTX... I thought for years this was PPI product. !!! Ah... the smartness of youth.


----------



## JAX

PPI Master said:


> MACS - You Like ? - >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very tricky guys at MTX... I thought for years this was PPI product. !!! Ah... the smartness of youth.



I bought 3 of them once suposedly new in box. when I got them 2 looked new. none of them ever worked.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a few items that are coming in soon....


----------



## Doc ProMos

3 different keychains and a Rare 1" Art Spacer still in the box....


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Here are a few items that are coming in soon....


You buy those from Starboy869?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I posted my new PPI on the other thread but wanted to show the comparison between 2 A300's...


----------



## lucas569

Doc wasnt that done on purpose? You got different art (random) if memory serves me right?


----------



## Doc ProMos

I believe there were 2, the regular and the "full art".... I have another one coming in that's BNIB and I'm curious to see if it's a different model number like on the old M/AM series the white ones ended in "D" for design or designer ... Keith


----------



## lucas569

Ok ic. Wasnt the art from a female artist out of cali? Dusting off the cob webs in my head!  Those amps bring back alot of fond memories, i may buy one to encase in a glass! Sounds silly but its just that nostalgic to me.


----------



## Sine Swept

Carolyn Hall Young - she has posted here before


----------



## Doc ProMos

She actually posted yesterday...?... Keith


----------



## lucas569

great info guys! thats why i love this place!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Here's my little PPI stash as it sits of now.
I picked the Arts up from a kid who had no idea what they were. All in excellent working condition with plugs and seals intact. Came as a package deal with a pair of JL 10w6's and a Harmon/Kardon 2way X-over. I flicked the subs and x-over, so the amps almost cost me nothing








A100
















A200
























A300
























The DEQ-230 and EPX-223 I got from a forum member, only just arrived in the country yesterday. Havn't powered them up yet, but was told they are in good working condition. The DEQ is about 8/10 and the EPX about 6.5/10.


----------



## B.high

Any ppi fanactics on Facebook?


----------



## Darth SQ

B.high said:


> Any ppi fanactics on Facebook?


Interesting question.
I never really looked.
I kinda avoid going on facebook and twitter.
Spend too much time here and on ebay.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

B.high said:


> Any ppi fanactics on Facebook?


It's possible


----------



## Hmrguy

PPI-ART Collector and Doc ProMos, very nice collections you guys have, wow. :bowdown:

I have a 4100AM, 4200M, 2150M, and a 2075AM. No pics, sorry. I should take some. Not much AM stuff in this thread, lots of beautiful Art stuff though. Are the AM amps not desirable? I really like them. :shrug:

Anyway, lots of nice stuff guys, nice to see people saving these jems. They just don't make them like this anymore. I used to install when these amps were new. Disappointing there is SOOOOO MUCH junk on the market today.

Mike


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> I posted my new PPI on the other thread but wanted to show the comparison between 2 A300's...


I remember now you saying something some comments back either on this thread or the old school show off thread in regards to the full art an half art PPI'S I didn't know PPI made both, according to those pics I've got the full art


----------



## B.high

Dropped my amps off to get ambushed....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret, I'm showing this because I'm a fan like you... not to rub it in... another banner, license plates, coffee mug, jacket and brochure


----------



## lucas569

I was an installer in the 90s and didnt see half that stuff! Yes im jelly!


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Bret, I'm showing this because I'm a fan like you... not to rub it in... another banner, license plates, coffee mug, jacket and brochure


Nice.
The only article out of all of those that I have is the PPI-1996 plate which was a gift from Sartboy869.
It's on my Honda Fit right now.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

BTW, Chris (Starboy869) pm'd me last night stating he's finally finished with PPI and that he might be selling all his super rare "factory gold" PPI ART Pass amps. 

It doesn't get much more rare than those and if he does, we'll not likely ever see any others up for sale again in our lifetime.

I think I talked him into giving DIYMA members 1st crack at them but he's still considering ebay.

Let's see what he does.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW, Chris (Starboy869) pm'd me last night stating he's finally finished with PPI and that he might be selling all his super rare "factory gold" PPI ART Pass amps.
> 
> It doesn't get much more rare than those and if he does, we'll not likely ever see any others up for sale again in our lifetime.
> 
> I think I talked him into giving DIYMA members 1st crack at them but he's still considering ebay.
> 
> Let's see what he does.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


why is he selling those??!!


----------



## Darth SQ

He's just done.
Likely he's taking a different path with car audio and no longer sees a reason to hang onto them.

I've done that a number of times in my life accompanied by regret.

E.G. selling my 1974 DeTomaso Pantera.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## itchnertamatoa




----------



## Doc ProMos

Itchy... I likey, I likey...


----------



## itchnertamatoa

Doc ProMos said:


> Itchy... I likey, I likey...


knew you'd say that .. too bad the other box has left already .. or it could have been an added bonus ...


----------



## Doc ProMos

how bout I round it up to an even number and you can send it later--?


----------



## itchnertamatoa

my brother leaves tomorrow I'll see with him that he pics it up and adds it to the other box ..


----------



## Derekj

Just a few shots of my two pieces of PPI Art. The amp is now in it's fourth vehicle since I have owned it. It is a little rough around the edges but still works perfectly!


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

Here you go MACS, wish I never sold this piece.....


----------



## MACS

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Here you go MACS, wish I never sold this piece.....


Holy crap . It does exist!! The only thing that would make that better is if it had the 15th Anniversary logo on it.

If by chance you know where your old DAC went, please see if you can track it down for me. Thanks so much for posting that pic :thumbsup:.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Someone posted pics of a MTX BTA series amp a page or two back. Same heatsink as the MTA series (blue of course) but, weren't the internals built by Orion? Familiar molex connector might be the giveaway on that.


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> Someone posted pics of a MTX BTA series amp a page or two back. Same heatsink as the MTA series (blue of course) but, weren't the internals built by Orion? Familiar molex connector might be the giveaway on that.


Correct on the MTX Blue Thunder BTA 2100 not being made by PPI. I own 4 of them and they are 100% Orion under the hood. 

I know this is a PPI thread, but there has always been a lot of confusion between the MTX versions of MTA(PPI made) and BTA(Orion made). Hopefully this will show up in a future search for anyone trying to identify these amps.

I have been trying to figure out if they are the same as a regular Orion model, but have not had any luck identifying them. Any of you late 1980's Orion experts recognize what it might be? Specs are 2x100 @ 4 ohms. I noticed they revised the board on a couple of mine.


----------



## PPI_GUY

^^^Similiar board to a Orion 2075SX perhaps???


----------



## PPI Master

PPI_GUY said:


> Someone posted pics of a MTX BTA series amp a page or two back. Same heatsink as the MTA series (blue of course) but, weren't the internals built by Orion? Familiar molex connector might be the giveaway on that.



I'm sorry that I posted that Orion on this PPI showoff thread. I thought it was PPI which is why I bought it ten years ago. I also have the Owner's Manual and it declares S/N as 85 !!! Yuk.... obviously not PPI, which is why I tossed it upon evilBay last week and now someone else owns it.


----------



## Darth SQ

I still don't have my last four amps back from reconditioning but I thought that I would go ahead and post some pics of my PPI crossovers, equilizers, and noisegate collection.
Still looking for one more ACM-420 but I'm in no hurry as it will be for a future project.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## lucas569

Thats alot of ppi goodness! How do think ppi compares to todays amps? Say vs A Tru or Audison?


----------



## Prime mova

I haven't seen Keith w/this accessory yet, so it must be a rare 1994 find;


----------



## Doc ProMos

That's is a little over priced for me... but for all the PPI fans on here I have a small surprise hopefully coming soon... and it is something I can hopefully share with the PPI fans... and the hint is - I have found someone with a pretty good supply of old school PPI memorabilia etc and I'm trying to work out a deal for it and I'm going to put some of it up for sell on here-- I like having duplicates but some of the items there are 5-20 of and I don't need that much stuff... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

I could use a keychain and banner.
(crossing fingers)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

I could use a Banner or two, a shirt or two, a mug or two , a silk jacket or two, etc.... heck, I think I have a fever.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> I could use a Banner or two, a shirt or two, a mug or two , a silk jacket or two, etc.... heck, I think I have a fever.


No keychains?
Oh wait I forgot, you already have six brand new ones and won't sell any. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No keychains?
> Oh wait I forgot, you already have six brand new ones and won't sell any.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Sorry Bret, I currently have six cars loaded with PPI gear and they each get a keychain. Maybe the big surprise will include handfull of them of which I will have zero interest. But now that ProArt mug is another thing.


----------



## Doc ProMos

The deal was made and there are several items I'm going to sell what I paid for them... a few things I'm going to give out to the PPI collectors for free ... but for now I want to show off my newest additions that came today...
















The poster came from a friend... thanx friend .... Keith


----------



## MikeT1982

The poster looks incredible Keith!  and so does that trio of amps… I really like that bottom one that is smooth, that series is before familiarity to me LOL  my PPI knowledge starts with the shaped art series specializes in the PowerClass gunmetal and tapers off with the chrome PowerClass LOL! Those darn keychains… Back around 1999 at PPI dealer in Williamsport Pennsylvania when we they were selling the PowerClass line, I mentioned them because the kid at my high school gave me one. it was kind of beat up and I still have it today on my keychain… But I wanted to show it off to them… The guy pulls out an entire box of them the size of a small box of chocolates and gives it to me and says knock yourself out… I sold them on eBay for probably three dollars each over the following year!!! Ahhhhh what I would have given to have that box today I believe there was 20 or so in there.... I only have my one beat up one that my friend gave me left I sold every brand-new one back then how stupid of me. If I had only known LOL


----------



## Stoph

Wow Doc, that poster is amazing!


----------



## PPI Master

G U L P ! ! That is an awesome poster. Display it proudly.


----------



## for2nato

If I remember correctly the bottom amp is shrouded. And Jesus that all takes me back

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I lasted 1 day before taking the 2350DM apart... and if you have ever doubted PPI engineering just compare it to the Power 1000...



















































Power 1000









OK, for the RF Fanboys, I know there are several years difference... but this is a PPI thread and if you want to talk trash about PPI then go to the RF thread--- ?


----------



## bigdwiz

That 2350 is a beast! Doc I can't wait for you to get a chance to bench test it for output power. I have a pretty good idea what it will do, but will be cool to see it done.

I'd like to add a 2350 and Colossus VII to the monster amp stash...maybe one day


----------



## Simmsled

sub'd


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I thought I would show some here on the PPI thread...









I think the order is -

2350DM
2300AM , 2300M
2300M , ProMos 450
ProMos 450 , Ax606.2
ProArt 100 , ProArt 100
Ax606.2 , 5075DX
ProMos 425 , ProMos 425
ProMos 425 , 2200M

Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

and my newest editions--- all shapes, sizes and colors...?


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> and my newest editions--- all shapes, sizes and colors...&#55357;&#56842;



Lookin Sweet.... what's the bare aluminum endplates? Are they sanded?


----------



## Doc ProMos

those were cut by someone... I am not even sure who sent those to me... but they did do a nice job cutting them... I'll get them painted when I have a couple of amps recoated that I'm restoring...


----------



## mcintoshi

Just a few to contribute!

*a1200.2 & ax606.2*








*Pro Mos 12 & 25*








*Pro Mos 50, 425 & 450*


----------



## Doc ProMos

mcintoshi said:


> Just a few to contribute!
> 
> *a1200.2 & ax606.2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pro Mos 12 & 25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pro Mos 50, 425 & 450*


Very cool stuff---


----------



## smgreen20

I'm on my phone or I'd post links, but there are a few T-shirts of the PPI Art on eBay. I like the black one best.


----------



## Darth SQ

I finally found an SH-EPX shell/shroud for my PSC-221 Phase Shifter.
It is very likely the rarest PPI-Art piece made since there wasn't much demand for them.
I have been looking for one for over 3 years.
Thanks to JimmyJames16 for parting with his.
All I need now are 4 more 3" blank white spacers and I will then have everything I need to complete my project. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Almost forgot to post these on here.

Behold, the last two brand new still on the shelf PPI white art 3" spacers in the world.
They were found by "Dave In Germany" in a car stereo shop in Germany.
Thanks so much Dave for going to all the trouble to buy and ship them to me.
Also, you did a fantastic job with the shipping packaging as well!!!

Hope you enjoy the vintage RF shirt. :thumbsup:

BTW, I still need four more of these if anyone wants to sell some.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

mcintoshi said:


> Just a few to contribute!
> 
> *a1200.2 & ax606.2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pro Mos 12 & 25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pro Mos 50, 425 & 450*


I really need to add the black ProMos stuff to my collection... just having a hard time finding it.... but I will find it eventually....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check this out--- all of this stuff is on its way home to me.... yippee


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC6JCvdGxN0


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> Check this out--- all of this stuff is on its way home to me.... yippee


Congrats, brotha, it's going to take you forever to scan all that lit into the old school forum


----------



## butlersound

Hi! I'm new here, so please be gentle haha
Okay, hopefully someone can help me out a bit, and this looks like my best bet. Looking for some value/information on a Precision Power DAC-348, still wrapped in the plastic. I understand they are somewhat rare, but i can't seem to find a value or much information or anything. any help/info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Almost forgot to post these on here.
> 
> Behold, the last two brand new still on the shelf PPI white art 3" spacers in the world.
> They were found by "Dave In Germany" in a car stereo shop in Germany.
> Thanks so much Dave for going to all the trouble to buy and ship them to me.
> Also, you did a fantastic job with the shipping packaging as well!!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the vintage RF shirt. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I still need four more of these if anyone wants to sell some.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What a remarkable find, Bret!

Congrats.


----------



## for2nato

Sooooooooo........ what would it take to relieve you of a sedona mug??? (Caugh, or 2) 
My Benz is getting a full PPI Sedona install and I would love to sip some coffee out of a mug while I show it off to people. With 2 I could build one into the amp rack and still be able to look pompous next to the car! Gear list so you know I'm serious;
APA500IQX
APA500IQX
APA460IX
APA200
XO-3

Possibly another 460ix if I can find one and have the money when I do.



Doc ProMos said:


> Check this out--- all of this stuff is on its way home to me.... yippee
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC6JCvdGxN0




Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## Darth SQ

Thanks to Keith (Doc ProMos), I only need two more. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret -- check yo PM... SURPRISE


----------



## Doc ProMos

for2nato said:


> Sooooooooo........ what would it take to relieve you of a sedona mug??? (Caugh, or 2)
> My Benz is getting a full PPI Sedona install and I would love to sip some coffee out of a mug while I show it off to people. With 2 I could build one into the amp rack and still be able to look pompous next to the car! Gear list so you know I'm serious;
> APA500IQX
> APA500IQX
> APA460IX
> APA200
> XO-3
> 
> Possibly another 460ix if I can find one and have the money when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


Im sure I can be persuaded...


----------



## for2nato

Doc ProMos said:


> Im sure I can be persuaded...


That is good to hear sir! I am ready any time you are.


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Bret -- check yo PM... SURPRISE


(pm)

I WANT IT!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

butlersound said:


> Hi! I'm new here, so please be gentle haha
> Okay, hopefully someone can help me out a bit, and this looks like my best bet. Looking for some value/information on a Precision Power DAC-348, still wrapped in the plastic. I understand they are somewhat rare, but i can't seem to find a value or much information or anything. any help/info would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 39522


I truthfully wouldn't know what to tell you.
Maybe google it and see if there's any sold info.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Lots of interest in the items I have coming in... this may sound funny but ill write down those items people have expressed interest in ... in the order I got the message... thanx... Keith


----------



## edouble101

Best thread ever.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Eric (edouble) is a serious PPI collector... he's takin a third of my collection.... I can't wait to see some pics brotha.


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> (pm)
> 
> I WANT IT!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The last spacers?


----------



## Darth SQ

astrochex said:


> The last spacers?


No not the last spacers.....I wish. 
It's a PPI-ART banner that I would like to display when I compete next year.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Micksh

Just got this back from my brother-in-law...forgot I gave it to him about 12 years ago. Now I'm gonna need to get some ones to match it for my next car...


----------



## emsi_hama

Nice thread!!! Will be posting soon with a couple.


----------



## Darth SQ

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH.
I have never seen the golden spacer before.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869




----------



## starboy869

Now for the holy grail of items (not for sale)




















































at one time my collection was this 










Brett epx shroud was mine
DrProMos ProArt100's and one 1" spacer were mine at one time

my new love is 










and I want to get one of these again










PPI PAR 650


----------



## Doc ProMos

starboy869 said:


> Now for the holy grail of items (not for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at one time my collection was this


I've only asked a dozen times so I will not this time--- but you have my email ... it's beautiful ...


----------



## for2nato

starboy869 said:


> Now for the holy grail of items (not for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPI PAR 650


HOW MUCH????


----------



## emsi_hama

Wow! I must be lucky I have a couple of those. I dont have that much PPI (and I envy most guys here)


















A1200.2 PASS Edition (1 of 1 for this graphics).

































A300.2 PASS Edition (I believe only has 25pcs in existence)









































And spacers with endplates








Backside


----------



## Doc ProMos

emsi_hama said:


> Wow! I must be lucky I have a couple of those. I dont have that much PPI (and I envy most guys here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1200.2 PASS Edition (1 of 1 for this graphics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A300.2 PASS Edition (I believe only has 25pcs in existence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And spacers with endplates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside


ok guys.... I need one of those in my collection.... who wants to be the nice person that sells me one--- please...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are a few new items


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> ok guys.... I need one of those in my collection.... who wants to be the nice person that sells me one--- please...


You guys get the feeling the bar's been raised a little in this thread? :shrug:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> Now for the holy grail of items (not for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at one time my collection was this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett epx shroud was mine
> DrProMos ProArt100's and one 1" spacer were mine at one time
> 
> my new love is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I want to get one of these again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPI PAR 650


The license plate pictured was also his and is now mounted on the front of my 07 Honda Fit and worn with great pride.
Just for the record and proving it's a two way street between Starboy869 and I, the PAR650 was originally mine. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

^^^ OMG


----------



## Mindcrime

emsi_hama said:


> Wow! I must be lucky I have a couple of those. I dont have that much PPI (and I envy most guys here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1200.2 PASS Edition (1 of 1 for this graphics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! I want one!!!!!!
> A300.2 PASS Edition (I believe only has 25pcs in existence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And spacers with endplates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside


Outstanding!!! Please send one my way!! Lol


----------



## starboy869

the last time I've seen a PASS for sale was 3 years ago and it was an a300.2 and 5 years ago it was an a404. I look at least once a day or two if anything comes up and nothing. 

however Pass LIMITED = VERY DEEP POCKETS


----------



## JAX

wow I feel so inadequate....


----------



## B.high

Just finished the paint scheme

Now time for hi gloss clear coat


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ok, I don't have deep pockets but I am going to put out a blanket offer for a Pass Limited amp.... depending on the size I'll pay $1500-2500 ... and I'll also put out an offer of $3500 for an F1...(thats what i heard might be about what one would go for)... and to make it a little sweeter, I'll give a finders fee of say $100.... cheers..., Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

Does anyone know of or has anyone seen a Pass Limited Edition gold Ax606.2?

(addendum)
Chris, I have always wanted to know if that is gold plated or just chrome with a translucent gold color coating?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## emsi_hama

Doc ProMos said:


> Ok, I don't have deep pockets but I am going to put out a blanket offer for a Pass Limited amp.... depending on the size I'll pay $1500-2500 ... and I'll also put out an offer of $3500 for an F1...(thats what i heard might be about what one would go for)... and to make it a little sweeter, I'll give a finders fee of say $100.... cheers..., Keith



The last F1 I know of sold for 6G's 2 years ago said the seller from Staten Island..... yeah, the one that got away but not cheap..... 

Collecting PPI stops at the 2500F1.


----------



## Doc ProMos

There was a new one in New York for sale in a Car audio shop not to long ago I was told but asking price was still sticker price.... I've offered $5000 before and would pay more if I knew I could get it.... but I've set my goals on a Pass Limited and the original PPI-70 to compliment my PPI-120...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Or even one if the Black and Purple ones that I know someone on this thread has--- cough cough....


----------



## PPI_GUY

Good Lord! There's so much sex in this thread all we need is a stripper pole and the party is on!


----------



## PPI_GUY

B.high said:


> Just finished the paint scheme
> 
> Now time for hi gloss clear coat


I've never been a big fan of the PC amps cosmetics but, those are pretty amazing. Well done!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Anybody know anything about the deal that went down on Fleabay last night or today for this Pro Art 100? It was listed yesterday then popped up "ended" today with the $875+ shipping BIN price showing. That seems like pretty strong money to me. Although I have to say, it is a beautiful amp. And the white Arts aren't that appealing to me! 

PPI Precision Power Art series Pro Art100 rare Old School Cheater amp | eBay


----------



## MACS

The big guns are starting to come out. Holy crap on the gold PASS amps and spacers . I had seen Starboy's amps, and know of a few others, but DAMN...never thought I would see gold spacers!!

I can only think of one thing that would trump those gold PASS amps. Maybe somebody will post some pics of the 60 pound unicorn one of these days .


----------



## MACS

Speaking of unicorns and absolutely, positively, not for sale.....don't even ask .

This 2350DM is probably a one of a kind, but sadly is not in great cosmetic condition. I traced its history to the Philippines and that is where the trail went cold. Good chance this originally came through Japan and is probably an early PASS limited edition, although it is not marked as such. This amp has the same "no art" graphics as the rare black 2350DM's.










































The black amps are not mine, just saved the pics from a Germany listing I found a couple years ago. Sadly, I was not able to purchase these amps .


----------



## Doc ProMos

The guy with the ProArt 100 actually sent me a message telling me he likes my collection and stated he put a high price on it cause he really didn't want to sell it but needed some money.... And that amp wasn't in great shape... the 2 I have that came by way of Starboy are in mint condition and with boxes--- maybe I could get more $$$ ... only problem is it would take an act of God to pry them from my hands....


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> The big guns are starting to come out. Holy crap on the gold PASS amps and spacers . I had seen Starboy's amps, and know of a few others, but DAMN...never thought I would see gold spacers!!
> 
> I can only think of one thing that would trump those gold PASS amps. Maybe somebody will post some pics of the 60 pound unicorn one of these days .


Agree on the gold PASS stuff. VERY cool indeed. 
My "unicorn" continues to be a black Pro Mos 450. I've actually found some long dead leads on a couple but, they have gone nowhere. The production run must have been brief. Perhaps the black Pro Mos 450 was only offered for a short time? The white ones seem to be fairly easy to come by.

I'd like to see some pics of a nice Pro Art 100 in black!


----------



## astrochex

Those PASS amps are spectacular. WOW.


----------



## edouble101

I am just starting my PPI collection. I have acquired most of these amps from Doc ProMos. I have a thing for the white ProMos amps and I really dig the black Art series. I have a couple more amps on their way to my house right now 

All amps are in good condition.

(2) ProMos-450
ProMos-425
ProMos-12
(2) 2025AM one white, one black
2050AM 
A404B



















I have a small collection of other brand amps as well. I would love to get more RF's to add to my collection. 

US Amps 150a
US Amps 250c (not pictured it is at Zed Audio for restoration)
BNIB Coustic 160
BNIB Crunch 250
RF 4040
Orion 250R
Cobalt 430
Cobalt 260












I am currently using an Arc Audio KS900.6 to power my three way front stage. I am going to be removing that amp and am going to use both ProMos-450's. One will power my highs and mids the other will be bridged to power my midbass. My sub system is two Fi Audio IB315's, IB. The US Amps 250c will be powering them. I am stoked to be using these three amps!



Keep your eyes out for an PPI output test thread :thumbsup:


----------



## PPI_GUY

Just saw this listed on Fleabay!

PPI Precision Power DEQ-230 Shroud Housing Art Series Rare Old School DEQ230 | eBay


----------



## Doc ProMos

That shroud is something I've been looking for and I've started bidding already.... I tried to buy it straight up but he wants to let it ride out.... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

I'm thinking I need two of them. 
Which bid were you Keith?
I was #3.

Good luck to you all. (tips hat)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

I used to own these


----------



## starboy869




----------



## starboy869

and one more


----------



## starboy869

PPI_GUY said:


> Just saw this listed on Fleabay!
> 
> PPI Precision Power DEQ-230 Shroud Housing Art Series Rare Old School DEQ230 | eBay


Did you see the other stuff he has for sale????


----------



## Doc ProMos

starboy869 said:


>


I have a bunch of these and just sold one on eBay for $17 ... I put one out there to see what it would fetch...


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm thinking I need two of them.
> Which bid were you Keith?
> I was #3.
> 
> Good luck to you all. (tips hat)
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I was second but currently i am at the top, I have a feeling this thing is going to go for big $$ and it will not be me...


----------



## Doc ProMos

starboy869 said:


> I used to own these


Is that DEQ yellow..???... and was it made for a show car...????...


----------



## baloubass

hi i'm french and this thread a very cool, whith lot of info about this good brand amp. many thank for all info


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I was second but currently i am at the top, I have a feeling this thing is going to go for big $$ and it will not be me...


Hey Keith,
What's your max bid so I know what I have to come up with?













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I'll prob go $350... as long as I don't get competitive at the last second and do something stupid---


----------



## for2nato

Doc ProMos said:


> I'll prob go $350... as long as I don't get competitive at the last second and do something stupid---


Man do I miss the days when I had $350 that I could just throw at a shroud!!!! You guys are frickin insane, and the economy has obviously not hit you really hard. My hats off to you sirs. And good luck snatching that up, it's in top shape and we all know how often those pop up.


----------



## Darth SQ

Lightning strikes twice!

This one includes the DEQ-230........:surprised:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Precision Power PPI DEQ-230 with Art Series Shroud | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ

for2nato said:


> Man do I miss the days when I had $350 that I could just throw at a shroud!!!! You guys are frickin insane, and the economy has obviously not hit you really hard. My hats off to you sirs. And good luck snatching that up, it's in top shape and we all know how often those pop up.


Actually, we're just stupid. 
Then again, Keith might have an even better answer.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

For me, it's just my stupidity and/or wanting to "win" .... who I'm actually beating is the big question... ?


----------



## smgreen20

Need your help guys, I told my wife that I'll be taking the amps out of her car and swapping them with another. I have chosen to go with the APA430IX I have and my choice of either a 100ix or a 200iqx for the sub. My question lies in which one to buy? They're both on eBay and the total difference.between the 2 is a whopping $12. 
So I'm wondering, what would you choose and why?
Thanks.


----------



## PPI Master

While you guys have hot fingers on the "Bid" button, I got something done 

My old High School hotrod needed updates since I have abundance of PPI amps so here she is ->

Old scene in the trunk 

Fifty Six :: IMG_3972.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket

New scene ->

Fifty Six :: IMG_3979.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket

Subs waiting to bump ->

Fifty Six :: IMG_3982.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket

Seat installed ->

Fifty Six :: IMG_3985.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket


Only issue I found is that all 3 amps are routed through the single 150 Amp circuit breaker next to battery and when volume is up, she trips. So either I wire without any circuit breaker or add dual circuit breakers in parallel. Depends how lazy I am.


----------



## PPI Master

PPI Master said:


> While you guys have hot fingers on the "Bid" button, I got something done
> 
> My old High School hotrod needed updates since I have abundance of PPI amps so here she is ->
> 
> Old scene in the trunk
> 
> Fifty Six :: IMG_3972.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket
> 
> New scene ->
> 
> Fifty Six :: IMG_3979.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket
> 
> Subs waiting to bump ->
> 
> Fifty Six :: IMG_3982.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket
> 
> Seat installed ->
> 
> Fifty Six :: IMG_3985.jpg picture by PPIMaster - Photobucket
> 
> 
> Only issue I found is that all 3 amps are routed through the single 150 Amp circuit breaker next to battery and when volume is up, she trips. So either I wire without any circuit breaker or add dual circuit breakers in parallel. Depends how lazy I am.


Chit, what a dumbazz here are the proper images, brain fart.


----------



## edouble101

Sweet amps!! I want your speaker connectors


----------



## PPI Master

edouble101 said:


> Sweet amps!! I want your speaker connectors



You makin fun of my white extension cords converted to speaker wire?
Or you just really like minty connectors?


----------



## smgreen20

Well, anyway....... I decided to get the Sedona 200IQX. For an extra $12, I'll want the power. This and the APA430IX will be going into the wife's car so I can get my LANZAR Opti105/Opti160 back. The sub in her car is now a Kicker S10c Solo-Baric.


----------



## Ampman

PPI Master said:


> Chit, what a dumbazz here are the proper images, brain fart.


NICE!! ?


----------



## PPI_GUY

Looking good there PPI Master. Happy to see all those black beauties doing what they were made for. Good to see the "blue bottle" still part of the install as well. Well done!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX

Ampman said:


> NICE!! ?


sexxxxyy


----------



## edouble101

PPI Master said:


> You makin fun of my white extension cords converted to speaker wire?
> Or you just really like minty connectors?


I like your connectors


----------



## smgreen20

WANTED: PPI Sedona spacer. 

I know there's a lot of demand for the ART spacers, but I'm unsure of the Sedona series spacer. I don't NEED one, but I would like to have one. 

If not, I'll custom make one.


----------



## Darth SQ

smgreen20 said:


> WANTED: PPI Sedona spacer.
> 
> I know there's a lot of demand for the ART spacers, but I'm unsure of the Sedona series spacer. I don't NEED one, but I would like to have one.
> 
> If not, I'll custom make one.


I think Keith's got one.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks, I'll give him a pm. 

I just bought my wife a Sedona 200IQX to pair with the 430ix and would like the spacer.


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> I don't NEED one, but I would like to have one.


Mike you sound like Keith already


----------



## smgreen20

Lol, PPI isn't my thing. I love'em, esp the ART series and used a Sedona 500ix for a while but I'm not looking to start collecting PPI right now. Though I would LIKE to have a 404 or their 6ch. To much LANZAR to collect right now. Just wanted something small in power, good in quality and performance for the wife. The Sedona amps fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I am trying to set up a road trip this weekend... 2 stops... first stop is in LA to pick up some PPI stuff and to head to Alexandria to visit the Cajun Pawn Stars .... then hopefully to TX to pick up some "other old school" stuff.... Keith .... not because I need it, but strictly because I want it.... hehe


----------



## Doc ProMos

Well the TX part has been put on hold for a week or two....,but I'm still hoping to make the trip to LA ....


----------



## speakerpimp

Can anyone shed some light on this plexi bottom PC2150? It has always been a mystery piece in my collection and I'd like to know more about it...


----------



## Doc ProMos

I don't know much about them but there is one available on property room ... for parts


----------



## Doc ProMos

I picked up some PPI stuff today-- which is good since both people I was meeting this weekend had to postpone... anyway it's (2) black 5075DX's an RCM1000 and my favorite item is pictured below... which I don't recall ever actually seeing one in person...i have seen them on ebay but never bought one cause i didnt have a use for it...well the pic will not upload right now but it's a BGM100, PPI's bridging module....the good thing was it was free...


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

speakerpimp said:


> Can anyone shed some light on this plexi bottom PC2150? It has always been a mystery piece in my collection and I'd like to know more about it...


They are plexi bottomed versions of the PC series, could be an option on any of the amps in the PC line. All of the 15th anniversary series have a plexi bottom also. They are pretty rare and I have always loved them. I currently have two pro650s and a 450 in plexi.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

Doc ProMos said:


> I don't know much about them but there is one available on property room ... for parts


Can you get a link on the one you are referring to? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Doc ProMos

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Can you get a link on the one you are referring to? I can't seem to find it...


It ended yesterday.... sorry


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Just saw this listed on Fleabay!
> 
> PPI Precision Power DEQ-230 Shroud Housing Art Series Rare Old School DEQ230 | eBay


Mine. 

Keith owes me $20.00 for driving up my bid in the last seconds. 

Look for my other DEQ shroud to be listed shortly since I've decided that I only need one at this time.
I bought the ebay shroud since it is in slightly better condition than mine and will be using it instead.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Sorry... it's still going on... 
http://www.propertyroom.com/c/electronics_car-electronics_audio-video


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Sorry... it's still going on...
> Electronics - Car Electronics - Audio Video | Property Room


What is it that you are trying to show us here?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What is it that you are trying to show us here?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


He was answering this question after first saying the auction was over:


ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Can you get a link on the one you are referring to? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Darth SQ

astrochex said:


> He was answering this question after first saying the auction was over:


Ahhhh....I see.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## edouble101

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Mine.
> 
> Keith owes me $20.00 for driving up my bid in the last seconds.
> 
> Look for my other DEQ shroud to be listed shortly since I've decided that I only need one at this time.
> I bought the ebay shroud since it is in slightly better condition than mine and will be using it instead.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Another shroud here.

EQ plus shroud here.


----------



## Doc ProMos

edouble101 said:


> Another shroud here.
> 
> EQ plus shroud here.


The first one is Bret's.... the second one I'm going all in for...


----------



## edouble101

Doc ProMos said:


> The first one is Bret's.... the second one I'm going all in for...


I am not up to the Art series yet. I still have many more Am, M and ProMos to go  Would love that big 350x2 amp too someday.


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> The first one is Bret's.... the second one I'm going all in for...


Bret's waiting for his 20 bux & probably calling you the ppi nazi at the moment


----------



## Doc ProMos

edouble--- I picked up 2 black 5075DX today and now I'll have 2 black and 1 white--- which means I'll be selling one of the black ones if your interested...


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> Bret's waiting for his 20 bux & probably calling you the ppi nazi at the moment


Good guess......

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Actually I think it was nice of me to only go to $310... my finger was on the button for a bid of over $400... I'm needing a shroud for my build as well and i may regret not hitting the button... so I was thinking of something more along the lines of being called a Saint, or an Ass would be ok--- hehe


----------



## Doc ProMos

My build is to compete with next year-- it's a tough build... going to be PPI and a Pioneer HU with the VDP1 in the white Viper.... what makes it difficult is I'm gonna compete in the SPL and SQ classes ... and there isn't much space in that car


----------



## edouble101

Doc ProMos said:


> edouble--- I picked up 2 black 5075DX today and now I'll have 2 black and 1 white--- which means I'll be selling one of the black ones if your interested...


You know me Keith, I am always looking. 

Please PM me or text with a packaged price including the 2050, with pictures. I may just send you payment tonight.

BTW we need to figure out itrader, we do a few of transactions


----------



## edouble101

Doc ProMos said:


> My build is to compete with next year-- it's a tough build... going to be PPI and a Pioneer HU with the VDP1 in the white Viper.... what makes it difficult is I'm gonna compete in the SPL and SQ classes ... and there isn't much space in that car


Please tell me you are going for a stock/stealth install. 

I would love to see you compete in a low power class. ProMos amps would help get you more power at a lower rated class.


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> My build is to compete with next year-- it's a tough build... going to be PPI and a Pioneer HU with the VDP1 in the white Viper.... what makes it difficult is I'm gonna compete in the SPL and SQ classes ... and there isn't much space in that car


If your competing in both classes one of these old school gems could help---
Little Black Box


----------



## Doc ProMos

edouble101 said:


> Please tell me you are going for a stock/stealth install.
> 
> I would love to see you compete in a low power class. ProMos amps would help get you more power at a lower rated class.


I'm considering either the ProArt 100's or the A1200's for subs.... and depending on which one, it will dictate the rest of the amps.... and that's ultimately going to depend on my sub setup.... I'm thinking a single 15" or 12"... I'm just not sure what sub would be best for both SQ and SPL...


----------



## edouble101

Doc ProMos said:


> I'm considering either the ProArt 100's or the A1200's for subs.... and depending on which one, it will dictate the rest of the amps.... and that's ultimately going to depend on my sub setup.... I'm thinking a single 15" or 12"... I'm just not sure what sub would be best for both SQ and SPL...


You would be in a very competitive class with the A1200. The 100's is where it is at.

I am an IB guy at heart. But I do love Sundown Z.3, serious f'n output and excellent reproduction capabilities in the right enclosure. I have used 12", 15" and 18" in various alignments. You can easily run a single 15" in 3.5^3ft gross or an 18" in 4^3ft, either one tuned in the mid 30's. 

I hit a [email protected] with my single Z.3 18" with 1500wrms (true wrms not peak). And it wasnt an SPL build. Not a record setting number by any reach but those that may have scored higher didn't sound as good


----------



## PPI_GUY

How are they organizing power classes is SQ and SPL classes now? Surely not still by rated output? Otherwise we would continue to see "cheater amps" everywhere. I thought is was by fusing or something related?
I've been out of competitions far too looooong.


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> How are they organizing power classes is SQ and SPL classes now? Surely not still by rated output? Otherwise we would continue to see "cheater amps" everywhere. I thought is was by fusing or something related?
> I've been out of competitions far too looooong.


Me too, so i need to jump on some of those threads and boards to find out the rules and classes....


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Me too, so i need to jump on some of those threads and boards to find out the rules and classes....


General SPL Rules

General SQL Rules

2012 Rule Book update - MECA News and Announcements - MECA Forums


Good starting point.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Thanx Bret... Also wondering if anyone knows where to get PPI driver boards-- Perry use to sell them, but doesn't anymore...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Thanx Bret... Also wondering if anyone knows where to get PPI driver boards-- Perry use to sell them, but doesn't anymore...


The sip boards?
Some guy was selling them on ebay for a long time but I guess he's out.
I've been cannibalizing them from other Art amps.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I've tried doing that as well but end up repairing the ones I get for "donors", usually it's repairing someone's poor attemp at a repair... but not always a difficult fix.... and my donor amps (which aren't many) don't have the driver boards


----------



## Doc ProMos

My Sunday pick up---


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> My Sunday pick up---


You're the devil.......you know that right?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

They were going to be bid on... so I made a fair offer and he listed with BIN... just trying to get them into the DIYMA world.... we both have stuff each other wants and I'm sure it will work out that way....trust me also brotha... Keith


----------



## MACS

OK. With all of the gold amps and high end PPI being posted recently, I thought it was time to bring out something special. 

Specs: 
2x500 @ 4 ohms
2x1000 @ 2 ohms
1x2000 @ 4 ohms

Idle current 25 to 30 amps
Can draw upwards of 300 amps at full tilt!!

Measures 24" x 14" x 4" and weighs 60 pounds!

Top side:



























Bottom side:



































Powered up!! Notice the amp gain is at zero for fear of blowing my 300 watt pro monitors. FREAKING beast of an amp!!!


----------



## edouble101

QUOTE=MACS;1737810]OK. With all of the gold amps and high end PPI being posted recently, I thought it was time to bring out something special. 

Specs: 
2x500 @ 4 ohms
2x1000 @ 2 ohms
1x2000 @ 4 ohms

Top side:








[/QUOTE]



*WTF!!!!!*


----------



## Ampman

MACS said:


> OK. With all of the gold amps and high end PPI being posted recently, I thought it was time to bring out something special.
> 
> Specs:
> 2x500 @ 4 ohms
> 2x1000 @ 2 ohms
> 1x2000 @ 4 ohms
> 
> Top side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered up!!


Wow!!!!


----------



## Doc ProMos

MACS- ur killing me....I know You know that there is very little I would not do for "The 1"...


----------



## PPI_GUY

I think I am in love. 
MACS, does it sound like I am imagining it sounds?


----------



## LBaudio

porn


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> I think I am in love.
> MACS, does it sound like I am imagining it sounds?


Yeah it sounds pretty sweet. The midrange and vocals are to die for and it seems to have limitless power on tap. I wish I had a pair of Dynaudio Evidence Master, or better yet, Consequence to audition it. I do not think my studio monitors and workshop are worthy of this amp . Still was fun to drink a couple of beers and listen to some CD's.


----------



## JAX

Macs you won't mind if I use a few of these pics for my wallpaper heh?


----------



## MACS

JAX said:


> Macs you won't mind if I use a few of these pics for my wallpaper heh?


Absolutely. I would not have posted them if I was not willing to share . I have never seen anyone post close up gut shots of one of these, so I figured it was time. I removed the top and bottom glass for detail.


----------



## SaturnSL1

MACS just raised the bar pretty high lol


----------



## MACS

One more pic I forgot to post. This shows how the two circuit boards are mounted and the massive 1/0 gauge +/- inputs. Notice the terminal blocks are keyed left and right, so no chance they can get mixed up. Everything on this amp has a thick layer of chrome or gold. Definitely a quality build!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Those terminals look massive! 
I would love to know the backstory on how these amps were designed and ultimately built. It kinda seems like an experiment in excess. Like the Bugatti Veyron or something similiar. Like "How far can we go?" with the technology available. 
Question out of the blue- has anyone ever seen a 2500/F1 used in a competition setting? Just wonder what kind of system you would have to have to take full advantage of such a beast!


----------



## MACS

Another rarity from the old school PPI. These were mega bucks back in the day. 

Pro15 flat piston subs. 

Featuring 5 inch voice coils and weighing in at 41 pounds each!


----------



## PPI Master

LBaudio said:


> porn


x 2 

I can stare at that all day.


----------



## JAX

someone tell me what the Phillips Sound Labs PPI amps compare to with the PPI labeled amps.

I am looking at the one on ebay which , is owned by someone in this thread...

you guys have me wanting to switch for like...the 1000th time.


----------



## PPI Master

JAX said:


> someone tell me what the Phillips Sound Labs PPI amps compare to with the PPI labeled amps.
> 
> I am looking at the one on ebay which , is owned by someone in this thread...
> 
> you guys have me wanting to switch for like...the 1000th time.


PSL were made by using PPI guts. Only thing is that small shortcuts were taken to make less expensive (read cheaper). So inside you will find a quality product comparable to PPI, but of course it can't be better than the real thing. You won't hear a difference when comparing them. But now I can also advise that after me studying many of them, they like to trick you by declaring a higher wattage. As example they use similar components as PPI 2050 but they rate it as 2 x 60 or 2 x 75 - knowing that PPI was always underrated at 12 volts. So they might declare their 2 x 50 amp is 2 x 75 since car voltage is 14 volts. :worried: Just a slight-of-hand. Also, beware that they used a excessively large heat sink to house the 2 x 50 components and then declare it as 2 x 100. Again, mind games that a bigger frame is surely larger wattage. In the end, you get a great amp but not exact match of the same PPI-branded unit.


----------



## JAX

PPI Master said:


> PSL were made by using PPI guts. Only thing is that small shortcuts were taken to make less expensive (read cheaper). So inside you will find a quality product comparable to PPI, but of course it can't be better than the real thing. You won't hear a difference when comparing them. But now I can also advise that after me studying many of them, they like to trick you by declaring a higher wattage. As example they use similar components as PPI 2050 but they rate it as 2 x 60 or 2 x 75 - knowing that PPI was always underrated at 12 volts. So they might declare their 2 x 50 amp is 2 x 75 since car voltage is 14 volts. :worried: Just a slight-of-hand. Also, beware that they used a excessively large heat sink to house the 2 x 50 components and then declare it as 2 x 100. Again, mind games that a bigger frame is surely larger wattage. In the end, you get a great amp but not exact match of the same PPI-branded unit.


thanks, I am actually looking at one of the PSL PPI made amps with the gold plated board.

I know there are other PSL amps that are not PPI designed.

I am sure Doc will chime in since its his amp I am looking at. its probably the same one that was on here for sale once or twice before... PSL 2200SE


----------



## IsakJohannessen

PPI A600 and A204 worth picking up for something like $200?


----------



## Doc ProMos

JAX, the PSL Special Edition Amps that are gold plated are the PPI amps... I have a couple of others and will post the difference later for you to see. I have another one that is smaller and is also a gold version and i have its equivalent in the not gold version.... Keith


----------



## PPI Master

JAX said:


> thanks, I am sure Doc will chime in since its his amp I am looking at. its probably the same one that was on here for sale once or twice before... PSL 2200SE


You said PSL and NOT Special Edition, now that's a different animal. All my PSL amplifiers have the green/gray speaker leads sticking out of a grommet. That's the type I'm talking about.

I have one Special Edition and it's hugeass but inside guts are made in Korea !! My special edition looks nothing like Doc's.:mean:

Those Gold boards are different, notice the screw terminals for speaker connection. I was close to buying it, but I'm not even convinced that it's PPI. It surely looks more "Orion" to me. That's why I didn't buy it.


----------



## Doc ProMos

IsakJohannessen said:


> PPI A600 and A204 worth picking up for something like $200?


If they are in good shape, that's a bargain... if they are in so-so shape but work it's about the right price... IMHO


----------



## Doc ProMos

It's a PSL Special Edition amp, not a Special Edition amp....


----------



## Doc ProMos

I agree it looks Orion, but I have been told its PPI-- which I know that several people jumped ship from Orion to PPI back in the day--- Someone on DIYMA has several and is much more educated about the PSL stuff than me, but cannot remember who it was...


----------



## Doc ProMos

And I keep having second thoughts about selling it...


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> It's a PSL Special Edition amp, not a Special Edition amp....



Just a lil confusing? no ? I own PSL and also own Special Edition, but none of the PSL SE ! That one sure is a beauty inside.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Now these are all PSL amps....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Man, I really digressed the thread-- going from a 2500f1 to a PSL---


----------



## MACS

Doc ProMos said:


> Man, I really digressed the thread-- going from a 2500f1 to a PSL---


Buzz Killington from Family Guy 

I will get the thread back on track as soon as I have time to take some more pics. Believe it or not, I have something that can top what I just posted 

BTW the gold trace PSL are sweet amps. No shame in posting those.


----------



## JAX

It's my fault for bringing it up but where would I find all the ppi experts if not in this thread. 


So how does the gold traced pal amp sound? 

I am fighting urge to buy so if it's not comparable to the good ppi then I don't need it as the point was to get some good clean old ppi sound. 

I always look for SS refs or D 200's so I want a comparable ppi


----------



## PPI Master

Here's the very first made PPI 70 ->


----------



## PPI_GUY

MACS said:


> I will get the thread back on track as soon as I have time to take some more pics. Believe it or not, I have something that can top what I just posted


Come on! 
Come on!
Don't keep us waiting!


----------



## Doc ProMos

JAX said:


> It's my fault for bringing it up but where would I find all the ppi experts if not in this thread.
> 
> 
> So how does the gold traced pal amp sound?
> 
> I am fighting urge to buy so if it's not comparable to the good ppi then I don't need it as the point was to get some good clean old ppi sound.
> 
> I always look for SS refs or D 200's so I want a comparable ppi


I pulled it from eBay... Some neat info about the PSL is that it was limited to only 2 per dealer is what I was told... which makes it hard to find-- which is why I keep having second thoughts...


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> Come on!
> Come on!
> Don't keep us waiting!


I agree-- but MACS never ceases to amaze me with his collection...


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Master said:


> Here's the very first made PPI 70 ->


That might be a repainted and boarded PPI-30 then.
Talk about backing up my information about the PPI-30, that PPI manual says it all on the front page.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Newest edition


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Newest edition


Pretty.
Did the two spacers arrive yet?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Nope but here is the stuff that did..


----------



## Doc ProMos

That's 2 5075DX's in the back with the RCM-1000... now I need the white RCM to match the white 5075DX....


----------



## edouble101

Nah I am not jealous.... lol


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Nope but here is the stuff that did..


Cool!
Is that my banner?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## smgreen20

Here's the latest to my PPI collection, also going into the wife's car. I'm taking back my LANZAR amps. (Opti150 and Opti160)

PPI Sedona 200IQX

































Now the wife will have a PPI Sedona APA430IX to replace the Opti160 and a PPI Sedona 200IQX to replace the Opti150. 



Keith, have you had the time to look for a Sedona series spacer yet? LMK.
Thanks


----------



## Doc ProMos

I haven't had a chance... I barely have room to walk in the PPI Room... I do have a grey APA50 I would let go cheap if you wanna paint it, it's about the right size...


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


>



DAmm Doc, your collectiong multiplies as fast as rabbits in a field !
Fast horny wild rabbits.


----------



## WRX2010

^^^ this.

Maybe we will see Doc on an upcoming episode of Hoarders or Intervention. lol, jk kiding.


----------



## Stoph

WRX2010 said:


> ^^^ this.
> 
> Maybe we will see Doc on an upcoming episode of Hoarders or Intervention. lol, jk kiding.


Nah, you can still see his floor in those pictures. Not enough to be on the hoarders show


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> Come on!
> Come on!
> Don't keep us waiting!


Everyone may be asking, "What could be better than posting gut shots of a 2500F1?"
It gets way better, but here is a teaser.


----------



## smgreen20

Not one, but 2!!????

Deep pockets there.


----------



## WRX2010

Stoph said:


> Nah, you can still see his floor in those pictures. Not enough to be on the hoarders show


just give it some more time.


----------



## MACS

How about the entire 15th Anniversary amp collection in one place. I also threw in a new in box 2500F1 to sweeten the pot. All of the amps with the white "Pass" stickers came from Alpha Audio Japan. They are the company responsible for the gold plated Pass Ltd amps.

The 15th Anniversary Power Class are unique with chromed end plates, large etched PPI lightning bolt, special top and bottom 15th graphics, and plexi glass bottoms. Only 5 amps were in the series(6 counting the 2500F1) and made in very limited quantities. There is also a matching DEQ-230 and FRX-456. I have yet to find the FRX-456.

Besides the 2500F1's, my personal favorites are the PC2350c and Pro650c. Those two amps you just never see and are oh so beautiful to look at.


----------



## ou812

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoph

Oh wow!! Now that's a sight


----------



## astrochex

wow, Doc, that just gave me an eyegasm.

time for a smoke.


----------



## Darth SQ

Thanks Macs.....now I have to close this thread since there's no where to go now but down.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

And I might also add that.......


That was the best porn movie ever! :bowdown:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok, one more.....

I've never seen so many Chrome Magnaflow mufflers in one pic before.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JAX

Ok I have seen lots of nice amps over the years but this here beats anything I have ever seen period. 

I should sell my house and live in my car and be so lucky to have anything this awesome. 


Wow. And I am looking at this on my iPhone. 

Can't wait to get on the desktop


----------



## Doc ProMos

That's an awesome show... and it was free.... I may have actually located a 2500f1 for sale, I was afraid if I got my Eleanor I wouldn't have anything to shoot for... well I guess I can shoot for a MACS size collection...


----------



## MACS

Doc ProMos said:


> That's an awesome show... and it was free.... I may have actually located a 2500f1 for sale, I was afraid if I got my Eleanor I wouldn't have anything to shoot for... well I guess I can shoot for a MACS size collection...


I know where there are quite a few 2500F1 amps, but most are currently not for sale. I am always looking for them in any condition.

BTW, I have more PPI chrome. This was just enough to make up a picture with the complete 15th Anniversary set. Did I mention I like chrome .


----------



## smgreen20

Just because you got your "Eleanor" doesn't mean you have to quit. I've got my "Eleanor" (Clarion ADCS-1 NIB) and I keep collecting.


----------



## PPI Master

My Oh My . . . That is truly sweet. So do you obtain them from Japan? Us North American folks just don't see such a site EVER !


----------



## MACS

PPI Master said:


> My Oh My . . . That is truly sweet. So do you obtain them from Japan? Us North American folks just don't see such a site EVER !


All of the Power Class except PC2350c came from Japan. The 2500's were closer to home.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Very, very nice MACS. Thank you for posting that amazing array of PPI rarities.


----------



## starboy869

I saw a 15th frx for sale recently somewhere (in japan). Let me look and I'll post back. I saw in my travels in looking for pass limited gear.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Would it be out of line to ask how much that all cost you? What an incredible collection!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Probably... suffice it to say- a whole bunch.... "Memphis"


----------



## smgreen20

I got the amps switched out today in the wifes car. The wires look a bit messed, but I was able to use the same amp board and not all of the holes jived from the LANZAR Optis to the PPI Sedonas. 

Clarion HX-D10









Memphis SE 5 1/4" coax's, fronts

















Kicker Impulse 6x9's, rear









Sub box/Clarion DPH910 & Clarion CDC655z

















Amp rack: PPI Sedona APA430iX- fronts/rears, 200iQX- Sub









Kicker SoloBaric S10C









This is my very first PPI system and I like it, A LOT!


----------



## starboy869

so.. I think MAC laid down the highest trump card with the "right bower". Who dropped the left, ACE, and King?


----------



## Derekj

Since this is the thread of all things PPI, does anyone have a speaker and power plug for an Art A300.2?


----------



## MACS

Glad to share with you guys. I know most of us have never gotten to see a 2500 up close and as far as I know the entire 15th Anniversary amp collection has never been photographed. 

Anyone that wants to repay me for all of the hard work can hit the "Thanks" button under my post(shameless plug). Moving all of that chrome took several hours to get it unpacked, repacked, photographed, edited, and uploaded. It was something I have wanted to do for a long time so in reality it was fun.


----------



## Darth SQ

Derekj said:


> Since this is the thread of all things PPI, does anyone have a speaker and power plug for an Art A300.2?


Ebay.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

MACS said:


> Glad to share with you guys. I know most of us have never gotten to see a 2500 up close and as far as I know the entire 15th Anniversary amp collection has never been photographed.
> 
> Anyone that wants to repay me for all of the hard work can hit the "Thanks" button under my post(shameless plug). Moving all of that chrome took several hours to get it unpacked, repacked, photographed, edited, and uploaded. It was something I have wanted to do for a long time so in reality it was fun.


The next time I'm ever in "South", wherever that is, I'll buy you lunch. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## starboy869

MACS what's your daily routine like, etc, and do you have any dogs? i kid i kid

btw that frx ended up being sold. not too bad of a price at 10,000 yens either.


----------



## Prime mova

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The next time I'm ever in "South", wherever that is, I'll buy you lunch.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


"South" :santa2:


----------



## Prime mova

So true...


----------



## Old Skewl

^^^^^^
That is funny! LOL!


----------



## Doc ProMos

My newest piece...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> My newest piece...


I like that much better than the white base with black schematic silkscreening.
Hopefully you will find a full set in that color scheme and buy another yellow Viper to put it in. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JCoffey

Man oh man does this thread bring back memories of when I sold PPI in the mid 90s. If you wanted a killer system to compete with it was a Clarion or Alpine HU, PPI amps, MB Quart comps, and Kicker subs. 
But what surprises me is that in all the photos Ive seen, I have still only once come across anyone that actually used the liquid cooling on them, and that was my boss at the time in his Civic he competed with.


----------



## Darth SQ

JCoffey said:


> Man oh man does this thread bring back memories of when I sold PPI in the mid 90s. If you wanted a killer system to compete with it was a Clarion or Alpine HU, PPI amps, MB Quart comps, and Kicker subs.
> *But what surprises me is that in all the photos Ive seen, I have still only once come across anyone that actually used the liquid cooling on them, and that was my boss at the time in his Civic he competed with*.


There's many good reasons for that.
If you didn't order your amps with predrilled endplates and installed fittings, you have to cut and tap them yourself.
Then you have to find all the parts such as the tcu, temp probe, lines, fittings, and circulation pump.
Then there's living with the worry of having introduced a liquid into all your amps and hoping nothing ever leaks. 
Also, the spacers will no longer work because there's nothing to seal the amp-spacer-amp together.
But the most important reason is because these amps never seem to get that hot to require such drastic measures.

Now be that as it may, it's still frickin' cool when someone does do it.
They're much braver than I.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz

In looking for DIN cables to connect the vintage Orion, PPI and RF gear, can't we just use something like this?

Hosa MID320 20' 20' 5 Pin 5 Cond MIDI Cable New in Package Black SEALED Pack | eBay

I had someone send me a question and it made me think, I have several OS Fosgate (pre-Rockford) which use these 5-pin DIN cables and don't see any reason why these can't be used to connect our OS PPI gear as well. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Darth SQ

bigdwiz said:


> In looking for DIN cables to connect the vintage Orion, PPI and RF gear, can't we just use something like this?
> 
> Hosa MID320 20' 20' 5 Pin 5 Cond MIDI Cable New in Package Black SEALED Pack | eBay
> 
> I had someone send me a question and it made me think, I have several OS Fosgate (pre-Rockford) which use these 5-pin DIN cables and don't see any reason why these can't be used to connect our OS PPI gear as well. Let me know what you guys think.


I've looked at those as well and have come to the conclusion that if the pin count is correct and in the proper positions, then there's no reason they shouldn't.
After all, it's just a relay cable.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

These work well...


----------



## smgreen20

JCoffey said:


> Man oh man does this thread bring back memories of when I sold PPI in the mid 90s. If you wanted a killer system to compete with it was a Clarion or Alpine HU, PPI amps, MB Quart comps, and *JL* subs......


Corrected. 


All I ever saw was PPI amps and JL subs. I can't argue with the Clarion HU's though. Thems my favorites. 


I've only seen an install in a CA&E issue of someone using the liquid cooled method for the PPI Arts.


----------



## JCoffey

smgreen20 said:


> Corrected.
> 
> 
> All I ever saw was PPI amps and JL subs. I can't argue with the Clarion HU's though. Thems my favorites.
> 
> 
> I've only seen an install in a CA&E issue of someone using the liquid cooled method for the PPI Arts.


Yeah I always understood why it wasn't the best option, but hell with all the other crazy **** people have done with car audio, I figured more people would have jumped all over it. It was friggin cool as hell to look at.
JL was big, but we didnt carry them. It was Kicker, Cerwin Vegas, or PPI in our shop.
Our sales guys would push Clarion sales HARD, talking about the buffer, and how they didnt skip like other early Cd Hu's, by playing a track and then POUNDING on the display board next to it as it played. hahaha


----------



## brackac

My two latest purchases. A BNIB 300.2 and a 8.5/10 4200AM.




















I know have a 404, three 300.2, and a 4200AM.


----------



## Topdown

Since I have PPI again after selling all my art series, I figured I would throw a pic or two up - PPI Pro650 - still has the warranty sticker on the bottom, intact, was removed from its original installation location today.


----------



## Blazemore

MACS said:


> How about the entire 15th Anniversary amp collection in one place. I also threw in a new in box 2500F1 to sweeten the pot. All of the amps with the white "Pass" stickers came from Alpha Audio Japan. They are the company responsible for the gold plated Pass Ltd amps.
> 
> The 15th Anniversary Power Class are unique with chromed end plates, large etched PPI lightning bolt, special top and bottom 15th graphics, and plexi glass bottoms. Only 5 amps were in the series(6 counting the 2500F1) and made in very limited quantities. There is also a matching DEQ-230 and FRX-456. I have yet to find the FRX-456.
> 
> Besides the 2500F1's, my personal favorites are the PC2350c and Pro650c. Those two amps you just never see and are oh so beautiful to look at.


I have to chime in and say nice collection. I only seen a few others who have complete sets.


----------



## edouble101

I put one of my ProMOS-450 for sale here on DIYMA.


----------



## PPI_GUY

edouble101 said:


> I put one of my ProMOS-450 for sale here on DIYMA.


The other one wouldn't happen to be black would it? :huh:


----------



## edouble101

PPI_GUY said:


> The other one wouldn't happen to be black would it? :huh:


Unfortunately not...rare of the rare in ProMOS world


----------



## PPI_GUY

edouble101 said:


> Unfortunately not...rare of the rare in ProMOS world


Yeah I know. Been searching for one for years.


----------



## Rockhound

Here's the rundown on my equipment:

PPI Sedona:
APA 625
APA 630IX
APA 200

2200AM currently being repaired
4100AM

A204
A200.2

I also have 2 old school pioneer DEH P99's hu's.

I have a pic but not able to post.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I wanna see Rockhound....


----------



## Rockhound

here a pic of 4 of them.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I love seeing old school amps that have been used they way they were intended and still keep rockin... I have a lot of pristine amps but what I don't show frequently are the ton that I have with "character" aka used with scuff marks..??


----------



## PPI-ART

The art series banner hanging in garage. Looks almost 8 to 10 feet in length. Have not seen many of these over the years.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> The art series banner hanging in garage. Looks almost 8 to 10 feet in length. Have not seen many of these over the years.


Jesus Christ Ken, where the hell have you been?
You fell of the face of the planet two years ago.
It's very good to see you posting again. :Thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

Yes it's been awhile. Haven't been on here for a long time. Had some personal issues with the family I have been trying to get through. Good to see you Bret. Long time. 

Figured I would post up some stuff
My black art series I created a few years ago.


----------



## PPI-ART

A few more.have to pull my rare stuff out of the locker and take some pics


----------



## for2nato

Sadly enough, my wife has decided that I was no longer the man she wanted to spend her life with. Although this is a tragedy, and my kids are truly the ones who will suffer through her selfish decisions. I have been forced to abandon my home in Oklahoma and return to California with nothing more than a back seat full of clothes and the equipment in my trunk. 
Not looking for pity, at this point I'm really ok with it. But I had to leave all of my audio gear except my linear gear. My whole ppi collection, short of the 460 in my trunk is gone. Anyone interested should keep an eye out on eBay and OKC Craigslist for all of my old school gear. I'm sure she will sell it off soon as the kids need braces and she's broke as hell. Apparently didn't think the money aspect through either!!! My poor kids. (

Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


----------



## PPI-ART

Ahhhhhh. Liquid cooling. Gotta love it. Wish I would have done it to mine. Some cool pics.


----------



## PPI-ART

for2nato said:


> Sadly enough, my wife has decided that I was no longer the man she wanted to spend her life with. Although this is a tragedy, and my kids are truly the ones who will suffer through her selfish decisions. I have been forced to abandon my home in Oklahoma and return to California with nothing more than a back seat full of clothes and the equipment in my trunk.
> Not looking for pity, at this point I'm really ok with it. But I had to leave all of my audio gear except my linear gear. My whole ppi collection, short of the 460 in my trunk is gone. Anyone interested should keep an eye out on eBay and OKC Craigslist for all of my old school gear. I'm sure she will sell it off soon as the kids need braces and she's broke as hell. Apparently didn't think the money aspect through either!!! My poor kids. (
> 
> Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


Wish you the best. I know it can be tough.


----------



## Ampman

for2nato said:


> Sadly enough, my wife has decided that I was no longer the man she wanted to spend her life with. Although this is a tragedy, and my kids are truly the ones who will suffer through her selfish decisions. I have been forced to abandon my home in Oklahoma and return to California with nothing more than a back seat full of clothes and the equipment in my trunk.
> Not looking for pity, at this point I'm really ok with it. But I had to leave all of my audio gear except my linear gear. My whole ppi collection, short of the 460 in my trunk is gone. Anyone interested should keep an eye out on eBay and OKC Craigslist for all of my old school gear. I'm sure she will sell it off soon as the kids need braces and she's broke as hell. Apparently didn't think the money aspect through either!!! My poor kids. (
> 
> Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro


Praying for you.


----------



## JAX

for2nato said:


> Sadly enough, my wife has decided that I was no longer the man she wanted to spend her life with. Although this is a tragedy, and my kids are truly the ones who will suffer through her selfish decisions. I have been forced to abandon my home in Oklahoma and return to California with nothing more than a back seat full of clothes and the equipment in my trunk.
> Not looking for pity, at this point I'm really ok with it. But I had to leave all of my audio gear except my linear gear. My whole ppi collection, short of the 460 in my trunk is gone. Anyone interested should keep an eye out on eBay and OKC Craigslist for all of my old school gear. I'm sure she will sell it off soon as the kids need braces and she's broke as hell. Apparently didn't think the money aspect through either!!! My poor kids. (
> 
> Sent From Your Moms Closet Using TapaTalk Pro



I hate to hear that. I know the feeling. you should have someone get them for you and allow you to sell what you need as you need and not let her be the end of them.

freaking women...


my deepest condolences on your loss...of amps ..not the woman...and to your kids


----------



## JAX

What was the story on the white PPI PC4400 LE amps? I read something long time ago and now I cant find it. 

I thought there was a difference in them or was it just marketing? I picked up a clean pc4400 this am. I had one once and never installed it. it was what I was looking for..sorry you art fans...no offense...it was cheap and in good shape with all the plugs.


----------



## Darth SQ

JAX said:


> What was the story on the white PPI PC4400 LE amps? I read something long time ago and now I cant find it.
> 
> I thought there was a difference in them or was it just marketing? I picked up a clean pc4400 this am. I had one once and never installed it. it was what I was looking for..sorry you art fans...no offense...it was cheap and in good shape with all the plugs.


NP, more Arts for us to fight over. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JCoffey

That Mini looks REALLY familiar for some reason. Beautiful work.
for2nato, sorry about whats going on man. Ive been there. It was hell. Fortunately I didnt have kids, but I feel for you man. Just remember, it'll get better


----------



## PPI Master

PPI-ART said:


> Ahhhhhh. Liquid cooling. Gotta love it. Wish I would have done it to mine. Some cool pics.


That needs to be posted again and again. What an awesome setup LIQUID COOLED nonetheless.!!!


----------



## edouble101

PPI-ART said:


> Yes it's been awhile. Haven't been on here for a long time. Had some personal issues with the family I have been trying to get through. Good to see you Bret. Long time.
> 
> Figured I would post up some stuff
> My black art series I created a few years ago.


They look great!!


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART said:


> Ahhhhhh. Liquid cooling. Gotta love it. Wish I would have done it to mine. Some cool pics.


The install is very professionally executed but, the Mini's overall motif is alittle too girly for my tastes. Sorry, just being honest.


----------



## Darth SQ

edouble101 said:


> They look great!!


The black background sure makes the artwork colors pop. :thumbsup:
Sure would make for an amazing one-of-a-kind install.
Did your wife ever finish scanning in the artwork for all the amps Ken?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I picked this up this week and should be here courtesy of FedEx Monday... this is from the personal collection of one of the PPI Techs from back in the day...


----------



## JAX

Doc ProMos said:


> I picked this up this week and should be here courtesy of FedEx Monday... this is from the personal collection of one of the PPI Techs from back in the day...



I saw that on ebay. nice one.


----------



## Prime mova

PPI Jacket - http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138920


----------



## EriCCirE

Prime mova said:


> PPI Jacket - Precision Power Jacket Size L - DIYMA Car Audio Forum


It will sell quick with the guys we have on here. He could have listed it for double and it well sell.


----------



## Doc ProMos

if I didn't have 3 different PPI jackets already I would buy it....just not sure I can do $50 for a garbage bag with PPI on it.../ Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> if I didn't have 3 different PPI jackets already I would buy it....just not sure I can do $50 for a garbage bag with PPI on it.../ Keith


ROFL....That's what I thought too! :laugh4:
Sorry JT.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The black background sure makes the artwork colors pop. :thumbsup:
> Sure would make for an amazing one-of-a-kind install.
> Did your wife ever finish scanning in the artwork for all the amps Ken?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Hey Bret. 
She finished some of the amps. She never scanned them. She did it in adobe by hand. We don't have a scanner that big. LOL.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> Hey Bret.
> She finished some of the amps. She never scanned them. She did it in adobe by hand. We don't have a scanner that big. LOL.


Ken,
Can you give us a list of what amps she's completed?
That would be awesome. :thumbsup:

Also, as soon as I get my last four amps back from reconditioning, I am going to take a family portrait and post it.
Any chance of you pulling out all the treasures and showing all of us what a real collection looks like? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ken,
> Can you give us a list of what amps she's completed?
> That would be awesome. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, as soon as I get my last four amps back from reconditioning, I am going to take a family portrait and post it.
> Any chance of you pulling out all the treasures and showing all of us what a real collection looks like?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Damn Bret. That's to much like work. LOL. Yea it will take me a bit. They are all boxed up. But your collection is getting up their. Damn. Save some for the rest of us. LOL. I think you have more spacers than I do now. Well at .2 spacers anyway. 

A600
A600.2 white
A600.2 black. Not schematic. Just art graphics
A300.2 black. Not schematic 
A1200.2 white
A1200.2 black not schematic 
Pro Art 100


----------



## PPI-ART

edouble101 said:


> They look great!!


Thanks man. Appreciate it


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> Damn Bret. That's to much like work. LOL. Yea it will take me a bit. They are all boxed up. But your collection is getting up their. Damn. Save some for the rest of us. LOL. I think you have more spacers than I do now. Well at .2 spacers anyway.
> 
> A600
> A600.2 white
> A600.2 black. Not schematic. Just art graphics
> A300.2 black. Not schematic
> A1200.2 white
> A1200.2 black not schematic
> Pro Art 100


LOL....thanks. 
I don't see your Ax606.2 in your list.
You still have it in your Chevy build right?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

Here is one for you Bret. My A600.2 made for Nike. Pretty rare.


----------



## PPI-ART

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LOL....thanks.
> I don't see your Ax606.2 in your list.
> You still have it in your Chevy build right?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The AX606 is about 85 percent finished. She took a break on working on the graphics. Yes I still have it.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> Here is one for you Bret. My A600.2 made for Nike. Pretty rare.


I didn't even know these existed.....wow!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I didn't even know these existed.....wow!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Rumor was I heard PPI made a set for Nike back in the day. I have been looking for more over the years but I have never seen another made for Nike other than the one I have. Would love to find out if their are others.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> Rumor was I heard PPI made a set for Nike back in the day. I have been looking for more over the years but I have never seen another made for Nike other than the one I have. Would love to find out if their are others.


And a matching pair of NIB shoes.
You know it's likely that they made some. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

Hey Bret. Here are some pics of the ride. You may have seen them already. But here are some you requested.


----------



## PPI-ART

More of subs and interior.


----------



## dratunes

^^ DUDE!!! I LOOOOVVVVEE THAT SUB BOX!!!! Killler job dude!!


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART said:


> More of subs and interior.


Fantastic Ken!
I'm very glad you didn't change anything since the last time you posted pics. :thumbs up:
You've provided me renewed energy to push through all my build's roadblocks and get it done.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ahardb0dy

sorry if these have been posted already but here is a few more Art Series:

RCM-1000 fiber optic amp controller:










2200 left, 5075DX right:


----------



## JAX

so who is going to buy the ProArt 100 on ebay?

Precision Power Amp PPI Pro Art 100 RARE and PPI AX400 Amplifiers "Together" | eBay


----------



## PPI Master

It looks well - worn, but is the only black one I've seen.


----------



## PPI_GUY

JAX said:


> so who is going to buy the ProArt 100 on ebay?
> 
> Precision Power Amp PPI Pro Art 100 RARE and PPI AX400 Amplifiers "Together" | eBay


Is what the seller saying about the Pro Art 100 only being available to competitors actually true? 
I've never been a fan of the white Art amps but, that thing looks downright mean in black!


----------



## Topdown

Pulled some oldschool goodness out of hiding so I can clean everything up, put everything away before starting the next install










Thats a pair of custom PPI PCPro 12's with no logo's - similar to the Pro650 amp, they were pulled out of production, heavily modified for SQ and used in the Z34 PPI show vehicle. These two have been zip-tied together (face to face) in storage for the last 5+ years and will be used shortly. One of two PCPro10's and a single PCPro8. I really want another 8 but its LOW on the priority list. I dont know how many will remember them, but I have seen one of the two PCPro8's that were made with the motor from the PCPro10... the motors/magnets are bigger than the cone/basket so they were rear mount only.


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> Is what the seller saying about the Pro Art 100 only being available to competitors actually true?
> I've never been a fan of the white Art amps but, that thing looks downright mean in black!


My understanding is that they were not mass produced, just custom order-- which translated to "for competition"... but I believe anyone could order one through an authorized dealer.... if I'm not mistaken.... Keith


----------



## Hextall 27

The sellers ad is full of the same old perpetual bull$hit that gets spread about Pro Arts. ANYONE could buy a Pro Art, we never kept them in stock at the store I worked at bc when people found out they made less power than the regular amps they just bought the A600.2 or the A1200.2. 

Secondly those amps are NOT cheater amps, they have a VERY regulated power supply unlike a Phoenix Gold MS or Orion HCCA amp. Ken Pohlmans testing shows that at 12.5V the output of the A1200 is the same as 14.4V.

The main difference is that they could run 1 ohm stereo and 2 ohm mono where as the Art couldn't run below 2ohm x2 or 4ohm x1 (Well you CAN run them 3 ohm mono as I have for years but not 2, the protection kicks in) Now some will say well that means it's a cheater amp "because IASCA would recognize it's 4 ohm rating when they put you in a class" That's true they would, BUT even at 2ohms you had less power from the Pro Art 100 than the A1200.2 so even getting kicked down a power class you weren't really cheating.

I have the specs for all three Pro Art amps if someone wants them.


----------



## Darth SQ

Hextall 27 said:


> The sellers ad is full of the same old perpetual bull$hit that gets spread about Pro Arts. ANYONE could buy a Pro Art, we never kept them in stock at the store I worked at bc when people found out they made less power than the regular amps they just bought the A600.2 or the A1200.2.
> 
> Secondly those amps are NOT cheater amps, they have a VERY regulated power supply unlike a Phoenix Gold MS or Orion HCCA amp. Ken Pohlmans testing shows that at 12.5V the output of the A1200 is the same as 14.4V.
> 
> The main difference is that they could run 1 ohm stereo and 2 ohm mono where as the Art couldn't run below 2ohm x2 or 4ohm x1 (Well you CAN run them 3 ohm mono as I have for years but not 2, the protection kicks in) Now some will say well that means it's a cheater amp "because IASCA would recognize it's 4 ohm rating when they put you in a class" That's true they would, BUT even at 2ohms you had less power from the Pro Art 100 than the A1200.2 so even getting kicked down a power class you weren't really cheating.
> 
> I have the specs for all three Pro Art amps if someone wants them.


Actually, if you could post the specs here in this thread that would be great since Precision Power doesn't even note the Pro Art amps existence in their manuals webpage.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hextall 27

Really? The manual is the same as the .2 series it just has these specs. Nothing is mentioned about them being "Special" or "Limited Edition".

ProArt Series
Common Specifications:
Same as Art.2 Series except
All ratings at 11-15 VDC
Load Impedance Stereo 1-8 ohms
Load Impedance Mono 2-8 ohms

ProArt 25 (A300.2 chassis)
25x2 4ohm
100x1 4ohm
50x2 2ohm
200x1 2ohm
100x2 1ohm
Fuse: 40A

ProArt 50 (A600.2 chassis)
50x2 4ohm
200x1 4ohm
100x2 2ohm
400x1 2ohm
200x2 1ohm
Fuse: 60A

ProArt 100 (A1200.2 chassis)
100x2 4ohm
400x1 4ohm
200x2 2ohm
800x1 2ohm
400x2 1ohm
Fuse: 2x80A

There you go Bret, direct from the back page of the manual.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Curious that the Pro Art 100 utlizes 2x80 amp fuses and is only rated at 800 watts (total output into the lowest stereo and mono loads). 
At 60% efficency that fuse rating with 12.5 volts input would yeild about 1200 watts. In my mind that's a "cheater amp".


----------



## Hextall 27

PPI_GUY said:


> Curious that the Pro Art 100 utlizes 2x80 amp fuses and is only rated at 800 watts (total output into the lowest stereo and mono loads).
> At 60% efficency that fuse rating with 12.5 volts input would yeild about 1200 watts. In my mind that's a "cheater amp".


Actual testing proves other wise at least on the smaller two. The ProArt 25 for example makes [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] (as tested by Richard Clarke) I will have to look up the actual efficiency specs on that particular amplifier.

Also consider the fact that the A1200.2 had dual 80A fuses and only made [email protected] and [email protected] at 14.4V with a current draw of 90A (as tested by Ken Pohlman) I have never scene test results for a ProArt 100


----------



## Darth SQ

Hextall 27 said:


> Actual testing proves other wise at least on the smaller two. The ProArt 25 for example makes [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] (as tested by Richard Clarke) I will have to look up the actual efficiency specs on that particular amplifier.
> 
> *Also consider the fact that the A1200.2 had dual 80A fuses and only made [email protected] and [email protected] at 14.4V with a current draw of 90A (as tested by Ken Pohlman) *I have never scene test results for a ProArt 100


Here's the results from output testing my A1200.2:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

Final results of the A1200.2

Make and Model: PPI A1200.2
Serial/ID: NA
Date tested: 5/23/12
Client: Bret Mason
Rt. Channel output: 35.03 VAC RMS at 4 ohms = 306.775 watts RMS*
Lt. Channel output: 35.08 VAC RMS at 4 Ohms =307.651 watts RMS*
Rt. Channel output: 32.87 VAC RMS at 2 Ohms = 540.218 watts RMS*
Lt. Channel output: 33.22 VAC RMS at 2 ohms = 553.446 watts RMS*

Footnote:
Asterisk sign-Due to power supply limitations and AC power plug limitations 
This amp was tested one channel at a time and no mono testing was possible.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's the results from output testing my A1200.2:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR
> 
> Final results of the A1200.2
> 
> Make and Model: PPI A1200.2
> Serial/ID: NA
> Date tested: 5/23/12
> Client: Bret Mason
> Rt. Channel output: 35.03 VAC RMS at 4 ohms = 306.775 watts RMS*
> Lt. Channel output: 35.08 VAC RMS at 4 Ohms =307.651 watts RMS*
> Rt. Channel output: 32.87 VAC RMS at 2 Ohms = 540.218 watts RMS*
> Lt. Channel output: 33.22 VAC RMS at 2 ohms = 553.446 watts RMS*
> 
> Footnote:
> Asterisk sign-Due to power supply limitations and AC power plug limitations
> This amp was tested one channel at a time and no mono testing was possible.


Bret was this a resistive or reactive load? My tests using resistive loads have shown the PPI amps do very close to rated (like your results above). I didn't get a chance to test all of my ProMOS amps, b/c some Doc guy talked me out of them, but the PPI's I've tested have met my expectations.


----------



## PPI_GUY

OK, someone is just going to have to buy that Pro Art 100 that is currently on Fleabay (relisted I might add) so we can get to the bottom of this! Keith, Dereck, Bret...???


----------



## bigdwiz

It will have to be Keith or Bret, I'm not buying right now...


----------



## Hextall 27

I'd buy it but I stopped collecting amps just for the sake of collecting amps. I like to use them and hate when they sit on the shelf, LOL. I would buy the ProArt 100 but not for 800.00. My restored A600.2's make more power (stereo) and take up less trunk space. I will eventually switch my three A600.2's over to three A1200.2's but I have some other stuff to do first. (Like trying to figure out how to combine an audison DRC, a 1TB SATA HDD, a USB to S/PDIF output and an OEL display into a DIN head unit.)


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have 2 ProArt 100's and the "non existent manual" (actually an update) - I will be happy to bench test it for the record---


----------



## Doc ProMos

Btw--- I have ran a lot of ProMos and ProArt amps and I think they are by far the best amps made--- imho


----------



## Doc ProMos

And this is directly off the PPI brochure...


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> OK, someone is just going to have to buy that Pro Art 100 that is currently on Fleabay (relisted I might add) so we can get to the bottom of this! Keith, Dereck, Bret...???


I'm done taking in orphans. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

MACS said:


> How about the entire 15th Anniversary amp collection in one place. I also threw in a new in box 2500F1 to sweeten the pot. All of the amps with the white "Pass" stickers came from Alpha Audio Japan. They are the company responsible for the gold plated Pass Ltd amps.
> 
> The 15th Anniversary Power Class are unique with chromed end plates, large etched PPI lightning bolt, special top and bottom 15th graphics, and plexi glass bottoms. Only 5 amps were in the series(6 counting the 2500F1) and made in very limited quantities. There is also a matching DEQ-230 and FRX-456. I have yet to find the FRX-456.
> 
> Besides the 2500F1's, my personal favorites are the PC2350c and Pro650c. Those two amps you just never see and are oh so beautiful to look at.


I just keep coming back to this thread for this post ! Probably the coolest PPI set I've ever seen !  THANKS AGAIN !

~DaVe


----------



## Doc ProMos

BumbaD--- you have what I've been searching for---- if you wanna unload the 2500f1 please lmk----


----------



## WRX2010

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm done taking in orphans.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I have a ProArt 50 and 25 in white to keep it company if you are interested?  Got them from Doc in a trade.


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX2010 said:


> I have a ProArt 50 and 25 in white to keep it company if you are interested?  Got them from Doc in a trade.


:shrug:
You're killing me.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hextall 27

Those Anniversarys are beautiful.

That manual and brochure are the same ones I have! LOL I never did throw any of that stuff away. I still have the water cooling brochure and I think some of the subwoofer technical papers from before they were released.

And I personally would love to the ProArt 100 and ProArt 50 tested!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here is a teaser pic of the shape of the amps tr0y sold me.... INCREDIBLE CONDITION....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check this out--- 























CAN YOU SAY "1 of a kind"--- yippee


----------



## WRX2010

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> :shrug:
> You're killing me.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'll throw in the 3" spacer with the art on it for free . . . . 


Wrap it up, put it under the tree and write to you from your wife. At least one of you will be surprised. hehe


----------



## Doc ProMos

WRX2010 said:


> I'll throw in the 3" spacer with the art on it for free . . . .
> 
> 
> Wrap it up, put it under the tree and write to you from your wife. At least one of you will be surprised. hehe


If ur selling them I'll buy them back....?


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Check this out---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU SAY "1 of a kind"--- yippee


Now that is a find!
My first thought was F**K ME!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

Doc ProMos said:


> If ur selling them I'll buy them back....&#55357;&#56842;


I might, but not sure right now. I will let you know if I am ready.


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX2010 said:


> I'll throw in the 3" spacer with the art on it for free . . . .
> 
> 
> Wrap it up, put it under the tree and write to you from your wife. At least one of you will be surprised. hehe


LOL! 
She would call b.s. and I would be s.o.l. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX2010

:laugh:

You have a dog? Have it come from the dog.

My dog Cosmo bought me the Subaru STI for my birthday this last June, but I make the payments. That is my story and I am sticking to it. 


Or tell her that is what Obama got you for your vote. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Doc ProMos

One of my top 5 purchases this year ( number 1 is coming soon)--- just Gem Mint condition


----------



## Doc ProMos

Close ups---


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> One of my top 5 purchases this year ( number 1 is coming soon)--- just Gem Mint condition


So those billet plates weren't glued on?
That's fantastic!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Even perfect boxes with original packing---


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check it out.... even the stickers


----------



## Doc ProMos

So even though its not BNIB, it could pass for it.... so I think it fits in nice with a few of my favorites....


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> So even though its not BNIB, it could pass for it.... so I think it fits in nice with a few of my favorites....













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

That is one nice looking setup. I have always preferred the black art to the white. I sort of regret selling a black 6 channel I had years ago. 

Question for the Art fans. Black art series Deq 230s, not the charcoal PC version, are these common? I have seen a ton of white ones and owned a few of those, I just have not run across many black ones.


----------



## Doc ProMos

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> That is one nice looking setup. I have always preferred the black art to the white. I sort of regret selling a black 6 channel I had years ago.
> 
> Question for the Art fans. Black art series Deq 230s, not the charcoal PC version, are these common? I have seen a ton of white ones and owned a few of those, I just have not run across many black ones.


Here is a picture of one from the PPI brochure....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Hello....where is everybody....turkey day is over...lol


----------



## smgreen20

Well, sadly I've down w/a sinus infection, so sleep has been my main objective. It's not old school per say by "our" standards, pre 2K, but I just won a Clarion CD Changer NIB for $16 shipped. It's a 2001 model iirc. Should be here in a few days. I know it's not PPI related.

What I can offer up as PPI related is... I just found out a guy, sub contractor, I work with has some OS PPI Arts. Not sure if he's going to let them go or not, but he does have the PPI art 30 band EQ he will be selling. I told him I want it. Always liked that piece and I'm sure he'd sell it to me for reasonably cheap.


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Hello....where is everybody....turkey day is over...lol


Installing 16 full sheets of Luxury Liner Pro.
My hands are raw.
One quarter panel left to do.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

That will def. keep a person busy....


----------



## PPI_GUY

Still looking for a couple of old PPI amps to add to my collection...2075m/am, 2300am and always on the lookout for a Pro Mos 425. All in *BLACK* of course! 
Still searching for that elusive/mythical black Pro Mos 450! 

Anyone else notice the good, older stuff hasn't been showing up on Fleabay much recently? I blame Dereck and Keith!


----------



## Navy Chief

PPI_GUY said:


> Still looking for a couple of old PPI amps to add to my collection...2075m/am, 2300am and always on the lookout for a Pro Mos 425. All in *BLACK* of course!
> Still searching for that elusive/mythical black Pro Mos 450!
> 
> Anyone else notice the good, older stuff hasn't been showing up on Fleabay much recently? I blame Dereck and Keith!


I don't have a Pro Mos 450 but I do have a black 5075DX with RCM-1000 if your interested.


----------



## bigdwiz

PPI_GUY said:


> Anyone else notice the good, older stuff hasn't been showing up on Fleabay much recently? I blame Dereck and Keith!


Don't blame me, I only bought one amp last month and it wasn't from Fleabay! If there are any black ProMOS 450's out there, Doc will find them...


----------



## Doc ProMos

LOL- don't think I haven't been looking...


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Installing 16 full sheets of Luxury Liner Pro.
> My hands are raw.
> One quarter panel left to do.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Its very manly of you to use your hands and not a roller.


----------



## Darth SQ

astrochex said:


> Its very manly of you to use your hands and not a roller.


Lol!

It's not cld. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lol!
> 
> It's not cld.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Crap, you're right. So much for my brain proof reading my eyes.


----------



## starboy869

anyone have a par650 looking to sell?


----------



## Doc ProMos

So I finally picked up a PPI-70


----------



## Darth SQ

OMG Keith!
Why are you even selling this?
The holy grail of white .2 Arts BNIB.

Precision Power PPI Art A1200 2 Old School RARE 1200 Watts Sq | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Selling a few amps off to pay for my wife's Christmas present, had to make this one special for her because of what she has been through this year...


----------



## Darth SQ

If you're looking for special then just give her that amp. 
It would work for me but then again, I don't have a vagina.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Thursday will be my big reveal day for my newest acquisitions..... I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for the package to arrive....


----------



## PPI_GUY

Doc ProMos said:


> Thursday will be my big reveal day for my newest acquisitions..... I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for the package to arrive....


I think somebody may have gotten a PPI F2500f1


----------



## Darth SQ

I'm thinking he found an original PPI-30. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> I think somebody may have gotten a PPI F2500f1


Not yet but I'm getting close to finding one....


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm thinking he found an original PPI-30.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


hhhmmm... maybe?


----------



## PPI_GUY

I picked these 12's up locally from a weekend Craigslist ad.


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> I picked these 12's up locally from a weekend Craigslist ad.


Very cool... I am looking for a pair as well....


----------



## Darth SQ

Just throwing this out there.......

Am I the only one actually using this stuff? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just throwing this out there.......
> 
> Am I the only one actually using this stuff?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm running a PPI-2150am and Pro Mos 50 in my daily driver. The 2150 is powering two IDQ 10's and the Pro Mos is powering a set of PPI 356cs components.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I'm running a PPI-2150am and Pro Mos 50 in my daily driver. The 2150 is powering two IDQ 10's and the Pro Mos is powering a set of PPI 356cs components.


Cool!
But as I have read on here before......pics or it never happened. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Cool!
> But as I have read on here before......pics or it never happened.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


They'll be pretty unimpressive. It's a '99 GMC p/u and the components are in the stock front door locations, subs are in a box firing downward under the rear seat. I guess I can take a pic of the amps and headunit though. :dozey:


----------



## Topdown

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just throwing this out there.......
> 
> Am I the only one actually using this stuff?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nope...

I am running a PC Pro 12 in my car, putting the PC Pro450 in my wife's Enclave with a pair of PC Pro10's in sealed enclosures.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I am close to starting my project... I haven't found time to ask around about what sub to use... I'm going for SQ and SPL and looking at a single 12" .... the hitch is that I'm putting it in the White Viper... the plans are to compete/show it when it's done.... I've considered picking up that NIB CV Stroker, just don't know if I could compete in the SPL with it...


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just throwing this out there.......
> 
> Am I the only one actually using this stuff?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


PPI Art A404.2 (white) in my DD '98 RCSB K1500
PPI PC450 in my '67 Camaro rs

~DaVe


----------



## ahardb0dy

Still using my PPI, the 2200 I bought brand new in my car and the 5075DX which is down at the moment but it was in my truck. Also have the RCM-1000 to adjust the gain and x-over settings on the 5075DX. Both amps and RCM-1000 all white.


----------



## Darth SQ

Well it's Thursday..........
So what's up Doc?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Evil Ryu

i regret selling my ppi art series amps.


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> Thursday will be my big reveal day for my newest acquisitions..... I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for the package to arrive....


Its Thursday, tick tock on the clock...


----------



## Darth SQ

Prime mova said:


> Its Thursday, tick tock on the clock...


He's got nothin. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## edouble101

Doc ProMos said:


> I am close to starting my project... I haven't found time to ask around about what sub to use... I'm going for SQ and SPL and looking at a single 12" .... the hitch is that I'm putting it in the White Viper... the plans are to compete/show it when it's done.... I've considered picking up that NIB CV Stroker, just don't know if I could compete in the SPL with it...


Like I said in another thread check out Sundown Z.3 subwoofers. They have a great blend of SQ and SPL. The Z.4 is soon to be released.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Well it got delayed till Monday by UPS...check this out...the first pic is a quote of my email and the second pic is their response....thing is I never wanted a refund, I just want my freakin package..


----------



## Prime mova

Doc ProMos said:


> Well it got delayed till Monday by UPS...check this out...the first pic is a quote of my email and the second pic is their response....thing is I never wanted a refund, I just want my freakin package..


Did it do a side trip on a P & O cruise


----------



## Ampman

Got this one to add to my PPI art collection ? 2050AM nice little working amp needs some serious painting done to it but I like getting the ones that don't look or work so great and bring them back to their best looks an performance. Nothing like old school


----------



## Doc ProMos

So my wife called and said "UPS is here and wants $217 for the broker, what should I do" while I was thinking to myself - pay him the [email protected]&ing money so I can have my stuff-- but said "Please write him a check honey".... I can't wait to get home....


----------



## Doc ProMos

So here are the boxes.... they are huge...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Unpacking but need to go to work... be back soon...


----------



## ou812

Holy hell....Can you adopt me?


----------



## Prime mova

ou812 said:


> Holy hell....Can you adopt me?


Get in line


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## bigdwiz

Great score Keith!! Love the 2350DM's!!


----------



## bigdwiz

BTW, you know you're a baller when you have enough 2350DM's to do an active system...with those amps alone!


----------



## Doc ProMos

The score is even now--- 5 - 2350's and 5- A1200's.... but still missing my Eleanor - 2500f1


----------



## Darth SQ

Christmas came early. :thumbsup:
They'll fit in the Viper.....once you remove the engine.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I was thinking about using a couple of 2350's and an Ax606.2 for the viper...?


----------



## SilkySlim

That's one awesome score very nice, ah the memories.
I guess now you will have a couple of powerful, really clean Vipers with plenty of headroom. 
Oh yea and the music should sound good too. LOL
Enjoy your great new find.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc ProMos

So a 2350 was listed today on eBay... little rough cosmetically but I gotta go for it.... I just happen to have 2 extra 2350 shrouds....


----------



## Doc ProMos

I sent a duplicate post and can't delete it so I'm changing it.... so I thought I would take a pic of something...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Congrats Keith! Love those big 2350's. Man, you've got ALOT of cool stuff! *jealous*


----------



## Doc ProMos

But I'm missing some key items, including the Black ProMos amps... I have even put out a finders fee for those and the 2500f1.... so if you are ever interested in a trade (say a 2350) for some black promos amps.... let me know brotha...?


----------



## astrochex

Doc ProMos said:


> But I'm missing some key items, including the Black ProMos amps... I have even put out a finders fee for those and the 2500f1.... so if you are ever interested in a trade (say a 2350) for some black promos amps.... let me know brotha...&#55357;&#56833;


Our museum friend in Germany has a 2500F1, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1780327-post49.html.

odd link I found of someones F1 pics., http://phy6.net/downloads/electronics/PPI/PC/2500F1/


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos

That's a large portion of my PPI amps... I think there are about 15 others that aren't in these pictures....


----------



## Darth SQ

Amazing!
Well done.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

^^ Bad A$$ collection


----------



## PPI_GUY

Keith, are you working on a way to display all those or just going to keep them wrapped up in boxes to help preserve them?
I ask that because I see alot of collectors who have them displayed on walls and always wondered how they kept dust and dirt from collecting between the fins. I HATE that!


----------



## Script

drool


----------



## Wolf83

Awesome, Look at all those amps!


----------



## CPPTG

Navy Chief said:


> Some of you have already seen these but I thought I would contribute anyways. If everything goes well Doc ProMos may have pics of these in "his" collection soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also redoing a pair of PC 4100s right now so might have something cool to show soon.



Wow, these are WAY COOL. I don't know the story behind the finish on these. Can anyone give me a quick fill in?


----------



## ou812

CPPTG said:


> Wow, these are WAY COOL. I don't know the story behind the finish on these. Can anyone give me a quick fill in?


He did that himself....****ing brilliant!


----------



## bigdwiz

Man, I wish I had some black ProMOS amps to trade for one of those 2350DM's 

I have a black 2150M, but I'm guessing that's not what ur lookin' for :shrug:


----------



## PPI_GUY

bigdwiz said:


> Man, I wish I had some black ProMOS amps to trade for one of those 2350DM's
> 
> I have a black 2150M, but I'm guessing that's not what ur lookin' for :shrug:


Send ME that black 2150 Dereck, I've got plenty of room for it with some other PPI goodies! :2thumbsup:


----------



## Navy Chief

CPPTG said:


> Wow, these are WAY COOL. I don't know the story behind the finish on these. Can anyone give me a quick fill in?





ou812 said:


> He did that himself....****ing brilliant!


Thanks for the nice words guys. These were powdercoated with "black chrome" powdercoat. I used a laser engraver to cut the graphics into the powdercoat which left varying shades of gray and black. Finally I clear coated over everything to keep the final product from getting scratched. 

I parted with these because it was more power than I could run in a single install.

I am very happy with the mint Phoenix Gold Outlaw and pair of Bandits that I am running now, the Outlaw came as trade as part of this deal.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Navy Chief definitely did a nice job on them...


----------



## Doc ProMos

BTW-- I was serious about trading for some black ProMos amps.... so if anyone knows where some are, hook me up...,


----------



## co_leonard

Sorry for the crappy cellphone pictures. This was my old PPI Art600 amp. Not the 600.2, though. 

I used this amp with subwoofers, midbasses and tweeters and I recall the quick, dynamic and powerful sound that only a regulated supply could provide. 

Lost the power supply connector so I had gauge-8 wires soldered-in. Hehe.. 

I sold this amp many years ago, and still regret it today.


----------



## ahardb0dy

Was just looking thru a buyers guide from 1987 and they have a few PPI amps listed I don't think I've ever heard of before, a model PPI-4050, 3050, 2050, 2030?? Anyone ever seen these?


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have all of them except the 3050...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Actually there are 2 different 2050's.. the Mosfet and the Professional Mosfet- aka Pro Mos


----------



## ahardb0dy

Do they look the same as the first Art series?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here is a Pro Mos 2050 and they came in black or white








And here is a black 2025 I have handy (looks just like the 2030)


----------



## PPI_GUY

The very first Professional Mosfet 2050's came in solid white without the artwork from Carolyn Hall Young. I owned two at one time.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here's an early white 2300M with the same "Art-free" look. I think these amps look stunning in this minimalistic motif.


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI_GUY said:


> Here's an early white 2300M with the same "Art-free" look. I think these amps look stunning in this minimalistic motif.


I likey the white 2300m.... on a side note---how bout a 2350 for a couple black Pro Mos amps... doesn't hurt to ask... hehe


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here are the two "babies" of the Pro Mos Family...the Pro Mos 12's. As far as I know these were not available in the "Art-free" red script on white like I posted above. I have since sold the white one. It had been modified with thicker power/ground wires and the terrible factory speaker connector ditched in favor of a direct-solder connection to the board. 
The black one has never seen power and is NOT for sale


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have 2 of the white 12's and 3 more on the way (1 is BNIB).... f


----------



## Doc ProMos

LOVE the black ProMos 12


----------



## PPI_GUY

Keith, find me a NICE *black* 2350 and we _might_ be able to work something out.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Here is my 2030M that has never seen power. LOVE these little amps!


----------



## ahardb0dy

Very nice, thanks for the pics.

Did the 2350 ever come in black?
never mind, I see one here in my brochure:


----------



## starboy869

OMG!! A black 2350DM i think i just jizzed myself. 

I remember a time when I thought the PPI AX606 and PPI shrouds in the black didn't exist.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Not sure where I found this pic. They may have belonged to someone on this site!


----------



## starboy869

oMg!! ^ 

¡ÚUP GARAGE¾¦ÉÊ¾ðÊó¡ÛÃæ¸ÅÉÊ¡¡Ž±ŽÝŽÌŽß¡¡precision power MOS-25

You don't see a PRO version of these all too often. PRO6800 Limited Edition
http://www.upgarage.com/upgarage/stock/1/2/1107153010470/153?size=s


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> oMg!! ^
> 
> ¡ÚUP GARAGE¾¦ÉÊ¾ðÊó¡ÛÃæ¸ÅÉÊ¡¡Ž±ŽÝŽÌŽß¡¡precision power MOS-25
> 
> You don't see a PRO version of these all too often. PRO6800 Limited Edition
> ¡ÚUP GARAGE¾¦ÉÊ¾ðÊó¡ÛÃæ¸ÅÉÊ¡¡Ž±ŽÝŽÌŽß¡¡Precision Power PRO6800 Limited Edition



How the hell do you find this stuff? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

PPI_GUY said:


> Not sure where I found this pic. They may have belonged to someone on this site!



That would have been me . Unfortunately, I got out bid on those black 2350DM amps. They were in Germany when I was trying to buy them and last I heard they were with the new owner in Italy. I offered to buy one from the new owner, but he wanted a stupid price(more than he paid for both). I did save the pics, since it may be as close as I ever get to one . I still have nightmares about missing out on that pair, but the shipping to USA from Germany was just too high. Sometimes you just have to let them go.


----------



## starboy869

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> How the hell do you find this stuff?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Sometimes I can pull a rabbit out of my hat. However it would be easier for me to obtain an 2500F1 than finding a PASS Limited Edition A404. I've been looking almost semi daily for the last 5 years and there only been one a300.2 for sale (about $500 and 2 years ago) that I've found in that time frame.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Chris, correct me if I am wrong, but the PASS Limited stuff was an aftermarket mod, therefore I personally would rather have the 2500f1 or the Black 2350 than the PASS stuff... so if you run across them please give me a shout....


----------



## ahardb0dy

My PPI 2200 is 22 years old and still kickin !!!!










old pic, sitting next to his brother the 5075DX:


----------



## starboy869

Ppi factory made for alpha audio out of japan. That's only intel I have from a past ppi employee.

true or not? no clue

however the person did have the 1996 PPI christmas A1200 and a300 party gift giveaway at one time. gold with the white art logo


----------



## DAT

Going to post this in CL forum, but guy claims these are old School PPI made....


They are essentially PPI Sedona APA-100 that were custom branded. Here are the specs:
2x50w @4ohms
2x100w @2ohms
1x200w bridged at 4ohms


----------



## tugboat

This thread is frickin awesome guys! So much PPI gear I didn't realize existed.


----------



## What?

DAT said:


> Going to post this in CL forum, but guy claims these are old School PPI made....
> 
> 
> They are essentially PPI Sedona APA-100 that were custom branded. Here are the specs:
> 2x50w @4ohms
> 2x100w @2ohms
> 1x200w bridged at 4ohms


Those look WAY older than any Sedona product. They look like late 80's Crutchfield PPI amps.


----------



## wobblyno

Cool stuff!


----------



## WRX/Z28

I think you can guess where the above came from, but yes, Noel Lee of Monster Cable fame's personal Porsche. They're a silver/gray w/ black silk screening ala black arts and the words Monster Porsche Project 911 Turbo. 










I've added a few more since this pic, but it's a good representation of what I have managed to collect.


----------



## jcorkin

WOW!!!! what a collection you have WRX/Z28


----------



## ou812

Have you seen the rest of his stash? Insane.


----------



## Doc ProMos

WRX/Z28 said:


> I think you can guess where the above came from, but yes, Noel Lee of Monster Cable fame's personal Porsche. They're a silver/gray w/ black silk screening ala black arts and the words Monster Porsche Project 911 Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've added a few more since this pic, but it's a good representation of what I have managed to collect.


I must say those Monster amps are kick azz....


----------



## astrochex

ou812 said:


> Have you seen the rest of his stash? Insane.


There's more, crikey?!




Doc ProMos said:


> I must say those Monster amps are kick azz....


They are beautiful. I'm normally not a fan of the black Art style, but that color combination pops.


----------



## ou812

astrochex said:


> There's more, crikey?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful. I'm normally not a fan of the black Art style, but that color combination pops.


Yes there is but I'll let Colin toot his own horn. He is a great guy to deal with. between me and my son we have purchased....5 or 6 amps from him. His Zed collection is really sweet.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Yeah, I'm a nut with Zed/ESX/US Acoustics, PPI Arts, Early Soundstream, Xtant, Orion, TRU, a few others... More or less anything made in the US and pre-2000. 

Thanks for the kind words Fred, hope those amps are treating you well. If you guys ever want to resell, let me know. Like everyone else, I regret letting them go.


----------



## ou812

WRX/Z28 said:


> Yeah, I'm a nut with Zed/ESX/US Acoustics, PPI Arts, Early Soundstream, Xtant, Orion, TRU, a few others... More or less anything made in the US and pre-2000.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Fred, hope those amps are treating you well. If you guys ever want to resell, let me know. Like everyone else, I regret letting them go.


My son and I swapped amps. he now has the Usacoustics....Still going strong as all hell and I have his ESX. Gotta be honest.....I have thought about something slightly easier on my electrical.


----------



## WRX/Z28

ou812 said:


> My son and I swapped amps. he now has the Usacoustics....Still going strong as all hell and I have his ESX. Gotta be honest.....I have thought about something slightly easier on my electrical.


Well, you know what I have for trade, but not much of it is drastically less in current demand. 

If you're worried about dimming lights and such, i'd invest in a quality HID retrofit kit.


----------



## MACS

starboy869 said:


> Ppi factory made for alpha audio out of japan. That's only intel I have from a past ppi employee.
> 
> true or not? no clue
> 
> however the person did have the 1996 PPI christmas A1200 and a300 party gift giveaway at one time. gold with the white art logo



As far as I know Starboy has it right. Alpha Audio was the largest importer/distributor in Japan for PPI and most other brands back in the day. I have seen quite a few custom and one off Art series amps floating around Japan. They are 100% from the PPI shop with factory finishes and graphics. I even own a few of them .


----------



## ahardb0dy

pics of them?


----------



## bigdwiz

If anyone's interested, I have my PPI 2150M up for sale over in the classifieds section. It's in really good shape, see it here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../141684-fs-early-90s-ppi-2150m-amp-black.html


----------



## Wolf83

Man, I love seeing these PPI amps.
I have a PPI Sedona APA 500ix and that thing is big. I want to hook it up but I can't decide which subs (old school or new).


----------



## starboy869

MACS said:


> As far as I know Starboy has it right. Alpha Audio was the largest importer/distributor in Japan for PPI and most other brands back in the day. I have seen quite a few custom and one off Art series amps floating around Japan. They are 100% from the PPI shop with factory finishes and graphics. I even own a few of them .


 there's more? pics please.

I know there's a few combos off the black, and personally saw a black art amp with purple decals. 

now if i COULD find an a404 pass pff


btw who scored the black arts with yellow decal setup that whored out on ebay back in 2006-2007 time frame?

Also Gates's Red on white PPI Art setup ax606 among other sold for dirt cheap back in that time frame also $400 i think?


----------



## starboy869

Team Gates Video Compilation Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## DAT

HMMMM the "RARE PPI" guess you don't have one 

hahah just pick these up " thanks Jesse " in original boxes, with manuals and zero marks on the amps, guy had them mounted with rubber washers to keep the mounting area clean. 

Also got this EPX 223 I'm gonna throw up for sale soon....


enjoy!


----------



## DAT




----------



## Ampman

Here's a nice one. Warranty seal not broken either


----------



## Ampman

If I'm not mistaken, I seen somewhere not sure where at but somewhere that a comment was made that the Sedona amps were a watered down version of PPI's better stuff.. Has anyone seen or heard that. As for myself I disagree


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I seen somewhere not sure where at but somewhere that a comment was made that the Sedona amps were a watered down version of PPI's better stuff.. Has anyone seen or heard that. As for myself I disagree


I wouldn't say watered down, but a more economical line.
PPI wanted a less expensive amp line up that others could afford.
Then there's the Special Edition amps with PPI guts that everyone could afford.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

"Entry level" products serve two purposes. First, obviously they are a "sale" for the manufacturer. But, secondly and possibly most important, they are a way to introduce the customer to your products with the hope that you can up-sell later on. 
Think about it. How many people have bought Sedona amps and later, as finances became available, they moved up to a better/more featured product? It's smart business and pretty much the way things continue to work today. See JL Audio's JX series as an example. You still get the product with the same label as the more expensive HD series.


----------



## Ampman

There's not much difference in the output and power supply stages in the Sedona's than that of the more costly models there might be a few but not to warrant the kind of price difference just my opinion


----------



## Topdown




----------



## Darth SQ

Topdown said:


>


Very nice bomber jacket. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## WRX/Z28

Ampman said:


> There's not much difference in the output and power supply stages in the Sedona's than that of the more costly models there might be a few but not to warrant the kind of price difference just my opinion


Definitely your opinion. The regulated supply in the Arts was absolutely worth the additional cost. IIRC, it wasn't that large of a cost difference (IIRC 25-30% increase), and look at the number of Art series available today vs. Sedona's. That's not to say the Sedona's weren't great amps in their own right, but there's a reason the Art's were legendary... :guitarist:


----------



## Ampman

Ill open up a Sedona and art series and check the supplies when I have a little extra time and compare the two. I had to repair my A300 and Sedona 200IX but don't remember if I checked for voltage drops under load


----------



## Ampman

Ok checked the both an I was wrong power supply in the Sedona isn't regulated so my crow don't taste much good at all they do however use the same output devises and fets that handle the same current so the art series are the better amp. Ill double check things in the future before I make any claims cause crow it just ain't a good meal at all


----------



## WRX/Z28

Ampman said:


> Ok checked the both an I was wrong power supply in the Sedona isn't regulated so my crow don't taste much good at all they do however use the same output devises and fets that handle the same current so the art series are the better amp. Ill double check things in the future before I make any claims cause crow it just ain't a good meal at all


LOL, no worries. I still think the sedona's are excellent amps, and I remember them being an excellent "budget" option way back when.


----------



## Darth SQ

Normally I would only post this in the ebay deals section but there are so many very hard to find Art amps up for sale that I think it's worth a good long look for those of you still wanting to own some or some more.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR

ppi in Vehicle Electronics & GPS | eBay


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Doc ProMos said:


>


Glad you like them, when are you installing them?


----------



## Darth SQ

Keith,
Have you obtained anymore blank white 3" spacers?
I still need one more and there's been nothing available anywhere.
It's easier to find a box of 223 on a Walmart shelf........well maybe not.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Wolf83

What do you guys think of the PPI Sedona APA 500ix? I haven't hooked it up yet but it looks awesome.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I think I have a few of them left... 3 inch and the 1 inch spacers.... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I think I have a few of them left... 3 inch and the 1 inch spacers.... Keith


Thanks for getting back to me Keith.
3" factory PPI blank white please.
Shoot me some pics of your best out of the few you have when you can. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Since I've been tied up at work the last few weeks and not posting, I thought I would start off with 21 new amps I have acquired over the last few weeks...


----------



## PPI_GUY

Doc ProMos said:


> Since I've been tied up at work the last few weeks and not posting, I thought I would start off with 21 new amps I have acquired over the last few weeks...


Weeeellll....we're waiting! (in my best Ted Knight/Judge Smails voice).


----------



## STROKD

Friend had a 606 Art in HS when they were new and it was the bizness. Im a huge PG fan and my Frank en Amp made it my amps *****, but it wasnt totally fair to compare the two.:laugh: If I remember right the bass section was a pro mos 50, and the front 4 channels were essentially a 404?

Ive always had a want for some of the white Arts... I was looking on ebay just now, and there are some with some dots on the bottom left and lots of white space in the middle, and some of them have the actual outline of the amps in the art... are these outlined amp ones newer or older than the ones with no outline?


----------



## Darth SQ

STROKD said:


> Friend had a 606 Art in HS when they were new and it was the bizness. Im a huge PG fan and my Frank en Amp made it my amps *****, but it wasnt totally fair to compare the two.:laugh: If I remember right the bass section was a pro mos 50, and the front 4 channels were essentially a 404?
> 
> Ive always had a want for some of the white Arts... I was looking on ebay just now, and there are some with some dots on the bottom left and lots of white space in the middle, and some of them have the actual outline of the amps in the art... are these outlined amp ones newer or older than the ones with no outline?


Close.
The Ax606.2 consisted of a Pro Art 50, A404.2, and an FRX-456 all wrapped up in one heatsink.
As for the different designs that you mention, you're going to have to post some pics or links to answer that question.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## STROKD

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Close.
> The Ax606.2 consisted of a Pro Art 50, A404.2, and an FRX-456 all wrapped up in one heatsink.
> As for the different designs that you mention, you're going to have to post some pics or links to answer that question.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


can do, here is the series I didnt know existed, and now want... It you look in the middle you can see the outline of the actual amp from a side view diagonally...

PPI Art Series Amps AX400 A200 | eBay

This is the one I remember, dont like these anymore. :laugh:

PPI Precision Power A300 Art Series Old School Sq Lots of Power | eBay


----------



## STROKD

I think I see whats up, the one with the amp art I like is a AX and the other isnt... the AX was the newer version with the crossover built in correct? Is that why the art is different, or is it coincidence?


----------



## Darth SQ

STROKD said:


> I think I see whats up, the one with the amp art I like is a AX and the other isnt... the AX was the newer version with the crossover built in correct? Is that why the art is different, or is it coincidence?


I don't think there's a crossover in it.
I think this was the predecessor tot he A404 and A404.2.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

Sadly, I've never had the opportunity to listen to these amps. 
It seems they are still used and talked about today!


----------



## STROKD

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I don't think there's a crossover in it.
> I think this was the predecessor tot he A404 and A404.2.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I'm a tad rusty, but I'm almost certain the "x" stood for built in crossover... I looked it up and 3 people said there AX404 all had built in crossover modules... Sorta like the later Orion hcca's and xtr's (prob built in same factory when they joined).


----------



## Darth SQ

STROKD said:


> I'm a tad rusty, but I'm almost certain the "x" stood for built in crossover... I looked it up and 3 people said there AX404 all had built in crossover modules... Sorta like the later Orion hcca's and xtr's (prob built in same factory when they joined).


You would think but when you look at the pics in Ampguts there's no external crossover controls.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## STROKD

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You would think but when you look at the pics in Ampguts there's no external crossover controls.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


no external, but removable chip type modules inside the amp on the board somewhere?


----------



## Darth SQ

STROKD said:


> no external, but removable chip type modules inside the amp on the board somewhere?


I can absolutely guarantee you that PPI didn't want anyone removing the backing plate.
They (the plates) are really touchy at getting them properly tightened back in place.
Even the Sedona Line that uses crossover chips are externally mounted.
Sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

I am pretty sure that the AX400 had dip switches on the bottom of the amp for the crossover.


----------



## Darth SQ

I can't find a pic of the bottom plate.
Anyone have one?
Here's a few pics of the Ax400 from Ampguts.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

Look at the last pic you posted. See the blue box at the near the bottom left of the amp with the dip switches? I think that is for the crossover.


----------



## Darth SQ

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> Look at the last pic you posted. See the blue box at the near the bottom left of the amp with the dip switches? I think that is for the crossover.


If that is true and I think you are right then I hope there's an access port in the backing plate as mentioned before as a possibility.
Someone needs to post a pic of this amps backside.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## STROKD

This is the amp in question... the box says it has integrated x over. I dont know where it is since Ive never owned one, but I knew it had one somewhere.

Precision Power AX400 PPI Old School Amp Art Series | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ

Why don't you use the Ebay ask a question option and ask him how the crossover works and where it's accessed from?
Maybe he can send you a pic?
I've been trying to get to the PPI manuals webpage to pull up the Ax400's manual and see if it lists a crossover that way but it's been down all weekend and is still as of today.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## STROKD

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Why don't you use the Ebay ask a question option and ask him how the crossover works and where it's accessed from?
> Maybe he can send you a pic?
> I've been trying to get to the PPI manuals webpage to pull up the Ax400's manual and see if it lists a crossover that way but it's been down all weekend and is still as of today.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


His response was:

"There are little switches on the bottom of the amp, you either flip them up or down to adjust to the different frequencies. The directions that are included have all of the positions. There is a pic on top of the box if you look in the pics. Let me know if you have any other questions."


----------



## miniSQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Why don't you use the Ebay ask a question option and ask him how the crossover works and where it's accessed from?
> Maybe he can send you a pic?
> I've been trying to get to the PPI manuals webpage to pull up the Ax400's manual and see if it lists a crossover that way but it's been down all weekend and is still as of today.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


google?
http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...r_Art Series A204, A404, AX400 Amplifiers.pdf


----------



## Darth SQ

miniSQ said:


> google?
> http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...r_Art Series A204, A404, AX400 Amplifiers.pdf


Yep the website is back up as is access to the manuals.
Cool!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here are some pics of one of mine...


----------



## Darth SQ

And Keith rides in with the final piece to the puzzle; an actual pic. :thumbsup:
Oh and speaking of Keith, shoot me some pics of the white blank spacer you have in mind for me when you have time.
I know you have a lot on your plate right now. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Now I know why PPI's website was down last weekend.
Check this out:

http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/catalog/2013/index.html

Looks like there's a new line of PPI amps out called the ION. a complete new line of speakers and subs called Phantom, and a brand new dsp called the DEQ.8 (see page #8)!
And for those of you intererested in the long awaited source units, feast your eyes on pages 24 through 27!

Now this may be a beta version of their new catalog because the spelling is horrendous so download it quick!!!!






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## miniSQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now I know why PPI's website was down last weekend.
> Check this out:
> 
> PrecisionPower 2011 Catalog
> 
> Looks like there's a new line of PPI amps out called the ION. a complete new line of speakers and subs called Phantom, and a brand new dsp called the DEQ.8 (see page #8)!
> And for those of you intererested in the long awaited source units, feast your eyes on pages 24 through 27!
> 
> Now this may be a beta version of their new catalog because the spelling is horrendous so download it quick!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


absolutely HORRIBLE webpage...hope its a beta, as it is unreadable.


----------



## rton20s

I know I already followed up your post in the SE forum PPI-Art Collector, but the SS/PPI product comparison game is pretty fun! 

It appears that PPI Phantom amps = Soundstream Tarantula Nano amps. However, PPI Phantom subwoofer and components = Soundstream Stealth subwoofer and components.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Source units look like the same rebranded fahrenheit stuff...


----------



## TampaIS250

Here they are on a white Ax400:


----------



## jtaudioacc

cleaning the garage uncovered these.


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> cleaning the garage uncovered these.


PM sent. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

So here is my newest pickup--- I have never seen one but now I own one--?


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> So here is my newest pickup--- I have never seen one but now I own one--?


I see you have one too, I got mine about 2 years ago. For only 25 watts per channel these little things have a lot of get up and go  yours looks a bit better than mine though but I didn't pay a lot for this one either ?


----------



## Ampman

Got a question hope someone will know the answer to, dose all the Sedona amps have unregulated power supplies including the big 500IX I know the smaller ones do cause I ate some crow here a while back when I stated they had regulated supplies, when I was dead wrong about that ? I had worked on several amps and I had the Sedona's mixed up with something else I had done but none the least I did end up eating crow so I sure dont want to eat no more any help is appreciated


----------



## Doc ProMos

And my best pickup in a while---
3 - NIB PPI-2200
1 - NIB PPI-2300










YIPPEE---?


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> cleaning the garage uncovered these.


Mine. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman said:


> I see you have one too, I got mine about 2 years ago. For only 25 watts per channel these little things have a lot of get up and go  yours looks a bit better than mine though but I didn't pay a lot for this one either ?


Look at the name of the amp --- 225


----------



## PPI_GUY

Doc ProMos said:


> And my best pickup in a while---
> 3 - NIB PPI-2200
> 1 - NIB PPI-2300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE---&#55357;&#56883;


Oooooooh! I like those!


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> And my best pickup in a while---
> 3 - NIB PPI-2200
> 1 - NIB PPI-2300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE---?


Those are nice Keith, you got a great collection of old school PPI'S


----------



## starboy869

Keith you need a 2500f1 to add to your collection


----------



## Rockhound

I'm getting ready to list a couple of amps on ebay. Sedona apa 625i Sedona apa 630ix and maybe a couple of others, those two for sure, any ideas where i should start for price, cosmetics are about 7of10 and both are fully functional, only one will come with all of the plugs though.


----------



## brackac

I'm still on the hunt for 3 ProMOS-12's. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## starboy869

I could almost shave with the reflection in my Arts


----------



## PPI_GUY

brackac said:


> I'm still on the hunt for 3 ProMOS-12's. Anyone have any leads?


I have one (in black) that has never seen power. It's NOT for sale but, I'm wondering why you need 3?


----------



## PPI_GUY

starboy869 said:


> I could almost shave with the reflection in my Arts


I thought there was a rule about posting *PORN* on this board. :laugh:


----------



## starboy869

I was fully dressed when I took that pic.


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> I was fully dressed when I took that pic.


So that little nub in the middle is your nose?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So that little nub in the middle is your nose?


Baahahahaha!


----------



## brackac

I don't have the bank account of some of you, so my collection is growing very slowly.


----------



## starboy869

very nice


----------



## Darth SQ

brackac said:


> I don't have the bank account of some of you, so my collection is growing very slowly.


Good collection. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Francois8888

Very nice


----------



## Darth SQ

Finally after three years, all of my PPI Art amps, crossovers, eqs, phase shifters, noise gates, shrouds, endplates, and spacers are all in one place. epper:
I picked up the last of my amps from reconditioning this week so that stage of the project is completed. 
I will be uploading the final installment for my PPI reconditioning thread tonight.
I am still short one blank white 3" spacer so I would appreciate a head's up if you know where one is.

I finally have my family portrait.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ou812

That's pretty sick. It should be hanging on the wall with a few lights shining down like an art gallery.


----------



## Leksikon

Getting ready to build the amp rack to hold this old chunky sonova...









One of these days I'll figure out how to get that stain off the left side of, been there for years and haven't had much luck, don't want to screw up the art work


----------



## Doc ProMos

So over the last month or two that I have been absent, I have continued my PPI pursuit.... here are some items I have acquired (some will be sold)....
















along with another PPI banner and some other odds and ends....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Also I have 4 boxes (only 3 in the Picture) that have been sitting unopened for weeks--- I know, crazy right


----------



## Doc ProMos

but I am going to open them in a little while and will post some pics--- I don't even remember whatz in them so it should be just like Christmas---


----------



## astrochex

Doc ProMos said:


> but I am going to open them in a little while and will post some pics--- I don't even remember whatz in them so it should be just like Christmas---


Have you discussed anywhere when/how your od school PPI obsession came to be?


----------



## Doc ProMos

I haven't tried talking with my Crazy Doc about it yet--- what do you think- should I???? box number 4


----------



## Doc ProMos

oh crap--- a fifth one


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## PPI_GUY

Good looking PPI gear there Doc...and they appear to be the right color!
How much of that is BNIB? 
Let me know what you plan on parting with via PM.


----------



## Doc ProMos

of the 3 big amps-- I know 1 is BNIB and the other 2 are 9.5/10 being conservative. They are all immaculate ... the black A404 is BNIB and most of the others are 8-9 on condition.... the PPI-225 amp is way cool and is at least a 9/10...


----------



## Darth SQ

I can't completely tell by the pics but did any of the recent deliveries include that rare black piece that PPI-GUY's been looking for for just about forever?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Unfortunately no... those are 2 - 2200M and the other is a 2300.... but the 2300 is probably one he doesn't have... it's the original 2300 without an M or AM and the serial number is low....


----------



## Doc ProMos

Check this out-- original cables unused


----------



## jmacdadd

Anything PPI between M/AM Series and original charcoal PC Series is sweet, to me...I'll be thinning my heard on here once I get some money in my PayPal account to afford to upgrade my membership...my M/AM Series collection is attached...

(1) 2025AM
(4) 2030M
(1) 2050AM
(3) 2050M
(1) 2050 (donor board, orange sink)
(1) 2075
(2) 2070M (1 missing bottom plate)
(2) 4200M (1 bottom plate screws stripped out)
(1) 2200M
(2) 3" Spacers (1 was spray painted black, 1 is powdercoated black)
(1) BGM100


----------



## jmacdadd

I will be sad to let all of my PPI amps go, but they aren't doing me any good sitting on a shelf in the basement...

PC Series
(1) PC2100
(2) PC250
(2) 3" Spacers

Art Series
(3) A204
(1) A404
(5) A600 (1 missing bottom plate)
(3) A300
(1) A300.2 (no graphics)
(4) A200
(1) A200.2
(2) A1200 sink only (with graphics never had board installed)
(1) A1200 sink only (bare, never coated, never had board installed)
(1) Ax606.2 sink only (bare, never coated, never had board installed)
(1) A404 sink only (with end plates, and graphics, beat up, no bottom plate)
(1) A600.2 sink only (with end plates, bare, previously coated and stripped)
(1) A600.2 replacement board (working pull)
(1) A300.2 replacement board (working pull)
(2) Ax400 replacement boards (not sure if either work)
(1) A404 replacement board (not sure if works)
(Several) Silver metallic PC .2 Series boards
(1) PC4400.2 (silver)
(1) PC2300.2 (chrome)


----------



## Doc ProMos

PM sent


----------



## PPI_GUY

I've never seen a 2070M and honestly didn't know they made 'em. Kinda odd nomenclature on that one...anybody know the story?
I actually have seen a 2300 before but, it was in awful condition. Would like to have a nice 2300AM in black...hint, hint.


----------



## Darth SQ

jmacdadd said:


> I will be sad to let all of my PPI amps go, but they aren't doing me any good sitting on a shelf in the basement...
> 
> PC Series
> (1) PC2100
> (2) PC250
> (2) 3" Spacers
> 
> Art Series
> (3) A204
> (1) A404
> (5) A600 (1 missing bottom plate)
> (3) A300
> (1) A300.2 (no graphics)
> (4) A200
> (1) A200.2
> (2) A1200 sink only (with graphics never had board installed)
> (1) A1200 sink only (bare, never coated, never had board installed)
> (1) Ax606.2 sink only (bare, never coated, never had board installed)
> (1) A404 sink only (with end plates, and graphics, beat up, no bottom plate)
> (1) A600.2 sink only (with end plates, bare, previously coated and stripped)
> (1) A600.2 replacement board (working pull)
> (1) A300.2 replacement board (working pull)
> (2) Ax400 replacement boards (not sure if either work)
> (1) A404 replacement board (not sure if works)
> (Several) Silver metallic PC .2 Series boards
> (1) PC4400.2 (silver)
> (1) PC2300.2 (chrome)


Damn Jeremy.
I didn't recognize your avatar name. :blush:
But only one guy I know has those shelves full of PPI awesomeness!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

I must be becoming a "PPI snob" or something. I see alot of really rough looking old school PPI stuff on Fleabay but, just can't get into it in such bad condition. Stuff like Keith, Jeremy and Bret own are on a whole 'nother level in my book. My collection is relatively small in comparison to those guys but, I like to think it is in similiar condition!


----------



## jmacdadd

jmacdadd said:


> Anything PPI between M/AM Series and original charcoal PC Series is sweet, to me...I'll be thinning my heard on here once I get some money in my PayPal account to afford to upgrade my membership...my M/AM Series collection is attached...
> 
> (1) 2025AM
> (4) 2030M
> (1) 2050AM
> (3) 2050M
> (1) 2050 (donor board, orange sink)
> (1) 2075
> (2) 2070M (1 missing bottom plate)
> (2) 4200M (1 bottom plate screws stripped out)
> (1) 2200M
> (2) 3" Spacers (1 was spray painted black, 1 is powdercoated black)
> (1) BGM100


Correction...(2) 2075M (1 missing bottom plate)


----------



## jmacdadd

Stack of signal processors...box of plugs...art on a shelf...and a lovely surprise I found in a 4200M I got from a reputable eBay seller we all may know...but shall remain nameless...


----------



## Darth SQ

PM sent. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmacdadd

PPI_GUY said:


> I must be becoming a "PPI snob" or something. I see alot of really rough looking old school PPI stuff on Fleabay but, just can't get into it in such bad condition. Stuff like Keith, Jeremy and Bret own are on a whole 'nother level in my book. My collection is relatively small in comparison to those guys but, I like to think it is in similiar condition!


Believe me...not all of my amps are in great condition...I have never been one for cosmetics...as long as it works and the price is right, I'm in!!


----------



## jmacdadd

PPI_GUY said:


> I've never seen a 2070M and honestly didn't know they made 'em. Kinda odd nomenclature on that one...anybody know the story?
> I actually have seen a 2300 before but, it was in awful condition. Would like to have a nice 2300AM in black...hint, hint.


Sorry about that...it was a typo. Should have been 2075M...since I am not a premium member, I couldn't correct it...however, I have seen some 2035s floating around...and those 5040s...or 4050s...


----------



## jmacdadd

Hand made Art driver replacement cards thanks to David at Lumanauw Audio!!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ok guys... if you are in need of a PPI amp, let me know-- I am NOT selling off my collection but need to thin it to make more room for incoming stuff... All reasonable offers will be considered... I would list what I have but it would take to long, suffice it to say, there are few I don't have at least 2 of... here are pics of why I need to thin...


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bad thing is, the last 2 pics are in my living room and the wife's not happy... lol


----------



## Darth SQ

I need one really good condition 3" blank white Art spacer and one of those banners you promised me sometime last year. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I need one really good condition 3" blank white Art spacer and one of those banners you promised me sometime last year.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I have searched and all I have is a White painted 3" one and of course the 1" spacer...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I have searched and all I have is a White painted 3" one and of course the 1" spacer...


Thanks for looking.
It's all good since I still have time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmacdadd

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks for looking.
> It's all good since I still have time.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


How much time? I have been contemplating sending my raw A1200 sink out to get cut down into spacers (maybe 1.875" to get 12 out of it) and have the shop also mill the edges like the originals and then get them powder coated (um, I think it's appliance white?)...but, it's likely not going to be cheap to do this, however...unless we know someone with a way to squarely cut the sink down and mill them for cheap.

But, I already have a mint into the sink alone nevermind all the other added expenses...


----------



## jmacdadd

For anyone that needs a DIN to RCA convertor...see the below...it's a great piece and the price isn't bad, either...

1ft 5 Pin DIN Plug to 2 RCA Gold Jacks Cable for B O | eBay

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CablesOnlin...=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3f16797b1a

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bang-Olufse...=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3f05006c68


----------



## Darth SQ

jmacdadd said:


> How much time? I have been contemplating sending my raw A1200 sink out to get cut down into spacers (maybe 1.875" to get 12 out of it) and have the shop also mill the edges like the originals and then get them powder coated (um, I think it's appliance white?)...but, it's likely not going to be cheap to do this, however...unless we know someone with a way to squarely cut the sink down and mill them for cheap.
> 
> But, I already have a mint into the sink alone nevermind all the other added expenses...


The milled edge is the rub.
And then you have to match the white which I have yet to see anyone get right based on some of the crap I've bought and then had to resell on ebay.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

*Hello Guys,this is my new collection after the white and black PPI 2350DM 



Pyramid Super Pro PBSP 2300 (PPI 2300AM twin board amp)

*


----------



## ryanr7386

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Hello Guys,this is my new collection after the white and black PPI 2350DM
> 
> 
> 
> Pyramid Super Pro PBSP 2300 (PPI 2300AM twin board amp)
> 
> *


Nice looking Old School amp ya got there Chris!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Just like Michael Corleone...everytime I think I am out, it drags me back in. 
Picked up these two sweet A600's this week at a local stereo shop. They were trade-ins from their original owner! Not even cleaned up yet. Can't decide whether to keep them or sell.


----------



## GASOLINEaudiostation

Thanks a lot Bro Ryan...

How are you bro? Long time no chat with you bro...


----------



## PPI Master

GASOLINEaudiostation said:


> *Hello Guys,this is my new collection after the white and black PPI 2350DM
> 
> 
> 
> Pyramid Super Pro PBSP 2300 (PPI 2300AM twin board amp)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a magnificient show out of Jakarta. !!!! I've never seen that largest Pyramid Super Pro before and such immaculate condition.​


----------



## WRX/Z28

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Damn Jeremy.
> I didn't recognize your avatar name. :blush:
> But only one guy I know has those shelves full of PPI awesomeness!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


WHA????


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX/Z28 said:


> WHA????


LOL!
What I meant was that I recognized the shelves. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmacdadd

Still trying to find all of my PPI Art gear...I am afraid that one box with a pair of raw A100.2 sinks I acquired from East Coast Audio may have been misplaced (and lost forever)...the other 2 are safely in the collection of the PPI - Art Collector...lol.

Pictured are the below sinks...

Never mounted and never had a board installed...
(1) PPI A600 coated and screened (has 1 ding - otherwise mint)
(2) PPI A1200 8872624 (pretty much flawless - 1 marked "REP SEAL")
(1) PPI A1200 raw
(1) PPI Ax606.2 raw

Used sinks...
(1) A600.2 stripped (have board, end plates, and bottom plate...somewhere)
(1) A600.2 coated, screened, tapped for liquid cooling (no end plates)
(1) A404 beat up (have board-maybe doa- and end plates...no bottom plate)

Will likely be putting up the all but the raw A1200 sink (getting that cut down, milled, and coated for spacers/links)...

Also pictured, some complete Sedonas, a few empty Sedona sinks, Sedona SIPs, and PC Series sinks...


----------



## Ampman

Working on getting this jewel PPI 4200AM. Has both speaker plugs with lots of wire


----------



## jmacdadd

Someone recently stated that a local shop had an A600.2 available but they were on Mars about the price.....well, this has to be the most grossly over priced amp I have seen online for sale EVER...

Vintage Crutchfield Amp CR 4x75 Four Channel | eBay

I was thinking it was a typo...it has the plugs which is cool, but it's not in great condition let alone NIB...

Wow. Good luck to the seller.


----------



## jmacdadd

I just picked these PPI made Sansui beauties up off eBay for a great price.

I will be performing surgery on them soon...new thermal grease, clean the gain pots, resolder the RCAs, etc. 

Then, they will be hard wired up and the plugs will be rebuilt with OEM colored wires and soldered to the metal contacts and then put up on the chopping block for anyone that needs them.

This combo will yield 10 harnesses and I have about 15 more sitting on the work bench just waiting to get rebuilt...


----------



## jmacdadd

I was digging for some plugs so PPI Art Collector (Bret) could have all the plugs he needed in white for his in progress old school PPI Suburban install...and I ran across the following items...

A pretty much new TCU with mounting brackets, all plugs, and hardware as well as a liquid cooling pump. From what I can tell, neither have been used previously. I have a pair of the original couplings but the pieces pictured are not those. I also haven't found the temp sensor. But, still nice pieces...that could probably use a new home...


----------



## jmacdadd

This is one of the most interesting links I have stumbled across showing PPI Art Series Amps using Liquid Cooling...however, I am almost certain that the tubing they used was not rated to handle 200 degrees...that looks like soft fish tank tubing...not too mention why they didn't pass the lines though the amps (from one amp to the other as opposed to the way they ran it with in and out lines from each amp)...wish they would have shown pics of the radiator, pump, and resevoir...

Mishayla's Liquid Cooled Neon - Car Audio System - PPI ProArt 50, A204.2 (x2)


----------



## Doc ProMos

I do computer overclocking and some of the tubings used for liquid cooling can handle extremely hot liquids.... Keith


----------



## Doc ProMos

A few of my new additions... I haven't had a chance to polish them, but I will soon... also the ProMos 425 doesn't have a scratch on it.... 
Why I feel the need to own every ProMos for sale I don't know... hehe


----------



## jmacdadd

Doc ProMos said:


> I do computer overclocking and some of the tubings used for liquid cooling can handle extremely hot liquids.... Keith


Those pics were from 1999...not sure computer overclocking was as extreme back then as it is now...and, even in today's environment, is there high temp crystal clear tubing? I have only been able to find 165 F tubing which is still under the PPI recommended 200 F.

I have found black tubing rated at 275 F but that just wouldn't be the same (a nice green or orange coolant will compliment a white Art Series nicely). LOL


----------



## Darth SQ

jmacdadd said:


> This is one of the most interesting links I have stumbled across showing PPI Art Series Amps using Liquid Cooling...however, I am almost certain that the tubing they used was not rated to handle 200 degrees...that looks like soft fish tank tubing...not too mention why they didn't pass the lines though the amps (from one amp to the other as opposed to the way they ran it with in and out lines from each amp)...wish they would have shown pics of the radiator, pump, and resevoir...
> 
> Mishayla's Liquid Cooled Neon - Car Audio System - PPI ProArt 50, A204.2 (x2)


OMG that looks like an f'n nightmare!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Blake

Here's what old school PPI I have left.

Sorry about picture size, pictures are from like 2000ish. Cards were small. haha


----------



## jmacdadd

jmacdadd said:


> Someone recently stated that a local shop had an A600.2 available but they were on Mars about the price.....well, this has to be the most grossly over priced amp I have seen online for sale EVER...
> 
> Vintage Crutchfield Amp CR 4x75 Four Channel | eBay
> 
> I was thinking it was a typo...it has the plugs which is cool, but it's not in great condition let alone NIB...
> 
> Wow. Good luck to the seller.


Just so everyone knows, it was originally listed for some crazy amount like $870.00. I emailed the seller to ask if it was a typo...


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have to post it here also--just added to the collection .....


----------



## jmacdadd

I picked up this wonderful Crutchfield *CRX-450* last week...was hoping the color would match up with my Special Edition A2100 but no such luck. I got over that quickly because the amp was so clean and figured it would still work perfectly bridged to my front stage...

However, while I was bench testing it, I noticed that it seemed like one speaker was playing louder than the other...so, I tweaked the gain settings and just couldn't seem to get them to be the same within reason by adjusting the gain.

So, I opened it up...and the board is actually a *3050*...which has me thinking that this is actually 2x30 on the front and 2x50 on the rear...*not *4x50...

Anyone have any thoughts on if this is possible???

I can post pics of the board if needed....


----------



## PPI Master

jmacdadd said:


> I picked up this wonderful Crutchfield *CRX-450* last week...was hoping the color would match up with my Special Edition A2100 but no such luck. I got over that quickly because the amp was so clean and figured it would still work perfectly bridged to my front stage...
> 
> However, while I was bench testing it, I noticed that it seemed like one speaker was playing louder than the other...so, I tweaked the gain settings and just couldn't seem to get them to be the same within reason by adjusting the gain.
> 
> So, I opened it up...and the board is actually a *3050*...which has me thinking that this is actually 2x30 on the front and 2x50 on the rear...*not *4x50...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on if this is possible???
> 
> I can post pics of the board if needed....


Interesting.... I want to know the facts ! I have same amplifier if you want to compare guts.


----------



## TheFamily

I recently bought an a600 and an a1200 but the a1200 looks rough. I want to repaint it but I want to retain the art series graphics. Any idea how to do this?


----------



## Darth SQ

TheFamily said:


> I recently bought an a600 and an a1200 but the a1200 looks rough. I want to repaint it but I want to retain the art series graphics. Any idea how to do this?


Not without looking at some really good pics.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jmacdadd

TheFamily said:


> I recently bought an a600 and an a1200 but the a1200 looks rough. I want to repaint it but I want to retain the art series graphics. Any idea how to do this?


It's not as easy as you might think...I once tried to strip a sink by taping off the graphics panel into one the ridges and for the most part it worked. The AirCraft Remover wasn't friendly with the tape, but this is most inconspicous place to try to blend...however, since this isn't paint, it's powdercoat, there's not really a way to actually be able to blend new coat into existing coat and I've been damned to find an exact match in white (never tried black)...and I have wasted time and money trying...

What you need to do is find someone with some really nice empty sinks...like the ones I posted earlier in this thread...pretty much brand new still, never been mounted and never had a board in them, either...but, they aren't cheap...and, I don't know that I am really ready to sell them, anyway...


----------



## jmacdadd

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Not without looking at some really good pics.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Or just buying my empties, right, Bret? Man, those would probably already be to you if I just wouldn't have bought into them so high. Drat!


----------



## SilkySlim

I saw one of the sickest Art series amps ever from Navy chief. He had them black chrome powder coated them laser etched. It looked so good like a special edition. I got an old a600 i used to compete SQ with i would love to have that done but then i would have to buy more amps and make them match. LOL I guess I'll just sell it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmacdadd

jmacdadd said:


> I just picked these PPI made Sansui beauties up off eBay for a great price.
> 
> I will be performing surgery on them soon...new thermal grease, clean the gain pots, resolder the RCAs, etc.
> 
> Then, they will be hard wired up and the plugs will be rebuilt with OEM colored wires and soldered to the metal contacts and then put up on the chopping block for anyone that needs them.
> 
> This combo will yield 10 harnesses and I have about 15 more sitting on the work bench just waiting to get rebuilt...


So, I finally got around to bench testing these amps and one of the channels in the SM-4000 (6 channel amp) has static. Seller (kevszman) is unresponsive. Figures.


----------



## SilkySlim

Permex gasket remover works real well.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc ProMos

My newest edition, and man it's in great shape....probably the only white Art Preamp I like.... I may use this in the Viper or my new rig....


----------



## Doc ProMos

My new Rig


----------



## rton20s

When are you going to be adding the matching "PPI Art" graphics?! 

Nice to see a Ford powered by a Ford. 



Doc ProMos said:


> My new Rig


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> My newest edition, and man it's in great shape....probably the only white Art Preamp I like.... I may use this in the Viper or my new rig....


I've never seen that in white art before. 
I like it!
Yeah the more I look at it I definitely like it!
Can we see a pic of the rear I/O connectors?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> My new Rig


Good question.... Art graphics? 
That would be over the top cool.

Love everything about it but the grille.
I guess I would have to see it in person......maybe someday. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT

Make that Ford last longer install a Chevy engine... LOL

( 1 mile from me they built all the F150,F250, and F350's ) even the workers say the ford engines stink... )

But truck is nice~


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good question.... Art graphics?
> That would be over the top cool.
> 
> Love everything about it but the grille.
> I guess I would have to see it in person......maybe someday.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Have those ART graphics done in low tack vinyl and there is no commitment. If you don't like them, just peal them off!


----------



## Doc ProMos




----------



## Doc ProMos

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good question.... Art graphics?
> That would be over the top cool.
> 
> Love everything about it but the grille.
> I guess I would have to see it in person......maybe someday.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The grille was the first thing I was going to replace until it got here.... I must say the billet grille looks much better in person....


----------



## SilkySlim

The PPI Art graphics would be over the top sick on that. You never know til you try. So would some of that incredible collection of amps in the cab.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ampman

Nice little Precision Power Sedona APA-50 warranty seal still intact looks good for its age.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman said:


> Nice little Precision Power Sedona APA-50 warranty seal still intact looks good for its age.


Now you need his brother... make an offer if you want it... it's been sitting in my Amp room lonely for a while...


----------



## Doc ProMos

I don't think I have shown pics of this water cooled one yet...


----------



## emsi_hama

My wannabe version of MACS's.

PC2350, 650, 4100, 2150 15th anniversary


----------



## Darth SQ

emsi_hama said:


> My wannabe version of MACS's.
> 
> PC2350, 650, 4100, 2150 15th anniversary


Nice!
Very nice!

Too legit to quit!
Time to find a 2500F1. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## k24_powered_dc5

emsi_hama said:


> My wannabe version of MACS's.
> 
> PC2350, 650, 4100, 2150 15th anniversary


If you ever decide to sell those PLEASE PM me


----------



## Ampman

Posted this on the OS show off thread as well  Precision Power Sedona APA-430-IX. The APA-100 is already on here somewhere lol. Family shot of the 2  if I ever get some extra time I want to do a picture of all my Sedona's in one photo I've got quite a few now. So I say thank you Lord


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> My new Rig


Nice truck you got there Keith, it don't appear you'll have any worries about folks passing you from going to slow with all that under the hood lol


----------



## Ampman

Got these in a trade. Thanks to my buddy Sonny . Look at the serial #s. New old school. 
AUDIOHAUS Power 1000 made by PPI.


----------



## splaudiohz

Ampman said:


> Got these in a trade. Thanks to my buddy Sonny . Look at the serial #s. New old school.
> AUDIOHAUS Power 1000 made by PPI.




Nice Dave "DAT" has 3 of the same amp in original boxes, the ones you got look like the ones a guy in SC had for sale for a long time on Criagslist..

He wants to sell his also, they have original paper work and all... BUY THEM or TRADE with him...


----------



## Ampman

Sonny told me where he bought them, but I don't remember for certain where it was, he bought these in a 4 amp set he kept 2 and traded me the others. If I'm not mistaken I believe he got these in NC but ill find out for sure


----------



## emsi_hama

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nice!
> Very nice!
> 
> Too legit to quit!
> Time to find a 2500F1.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks PPI-ART COLLECTOR idol, Still no luck finding one 2500F1... but Im 2 Legit to Quit for that. hahaha


----------



## Ampman

Group shot of my PPI Sedona's. 3 APA-430IX, 1 APA-100IX, 1 APA-100IQX, 1 APA-100, 1 APA-200IX, 1 APA-50. Thought I had 10 Sedona's. I was wrong


----------



## SilkySlim

Nice one amp man.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topdown

well guys... I am hoping it wont come to this, but I might have to sell the pro650 (and the JL HD900/5... and the JL XD600/6... and... and...)

hand-built for (and used in) the PPI Z24 by Dan Borzone and Stephen Leigh, its no 6x50 pro650 either, its 6x100 (actually more like 6x120) ... Its the only one like it.

Still waiting for insurance to pay the hospital bill as they agreed but since we are trying to buy a house, I cant let their delinquency effect our credit score, regardless of my feelings. Trying to work with the Hospital to avoid it if at all possible. (disclaimer - kids are damn expensive)


----------



## sqchris

While looking for my olde reliable 2150, I found these...


----------



## for2nato

Can I have them???? Please

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> While looking for my olde reliable 2150, I found these...


Dang..........


----------



## for2nato

For the record mine are in this thread too. I have 2-500iQx, 1-460ix, an apa200 and an xo-3. I would love another 500 but I don't need it. And if I picked up another sedona I would want another 460 to replace the 200. 

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Ampman

for2nato said:


> For the record mine are in this thread too. I have 2-500iQx, 1-460ix, an apa200 and an xo-3. I would love another 500 but I don't need it. And if I picked up another sedona I would want another 460 to replace the 200.
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


Those are nice amps and way better than what I have. Most of mine I got them broken and made the repairs myself. I can't really afford to send them to anyone so doing the repairs allows me to get amps I've always wanted without spending a lot in the process. Im very thankful to be able to do that ? I bet those 500's are beasts, my 200IX is pertty stout so I couldn't image how much output those have wow.


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Dang..........


These puppies were in a cabinet display unpowered @ the shop. The 500 were powered ones by me for testing at home hooked up to my home system. The little one was in my car brieftly for one summer. Most of the very few slight marks were from years of moving. Hard to find a proper box for the 25 incher ... kept finding other things besides the 2150!


----------



## Darth SQ

The return of the Sedonas. :thumbsup:
Glad to see they're getting their due!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sqchris

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The return of the Sedonas. :thumbsup:
> Glad to see they're getting their due!
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Love the M's and Pro Mos but the Sedonas has always had a place in my storage room  Seriously I did not think that I still had them!


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Group shot of my PPI Sedona's. 3 APA-430IX, 1 APA-100IX, 1 APA-100IQX, 1 APA-100, 1 APA-200IX, 1 APA-50. Thought I had 10 Sedona's. I was wrong


Never seen the Sedona with red letterings before. Nice collection!


----------



## for2nato

I almost bought a 500iQx black with red letters about 7 months ago

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## sqchris

What's the difference between the ix and iQx?


----------



## jmacdadd

sqchris said:


> What's the difference between the ix and iQx?


The iX offered on board crossover with the replaceable SIP cards...but very limited other crossover controls (high pass button and low pass button).

The iQx also offered the on board crossover with the replaceable SIP but added additional controls for bass boost/bass EQ boost, RCA xover output (controlled by the replaceable SIP), as well as some of the models (primarily the 460iQx) offered additional controls...


----------



## sqchris

never really knew much about the Sedonas. Thanks!


----------



## MACS

I posted this a while back, but those links are now dead.

My never installed Sedona 500iQX in black


----------



## Ampman

MACS said:


> I posted this a while back, but those links are now dead.
> 
> My never installed Sedona 500iQX in black


Wow that things perddy ?


----------



## for2nato

Awe, now I want one!

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## jessesse

Really cool to see these amazing collections. My grandfather started that PSL company. Awesome to see his stuff is still around. He is about 80 years old now and I wish I could get some of those special edition amps and hook them up in my car to show him..
Bought a few on eBay recently, but looking for one that has the PSL logo on them. I have two A275's and a 2100 on the way. One of the gold plated ones would be new nice.
Sorry if off topic, I can post a pic of what i have so far soon.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Never seen the Sedona with red letterings before. Nice collection!


Thanks, a few of them needed minor repairs but they are all working ? that 200IX in the bunch is one mean haus lol I had it hooked up to some 6 1/2 components and nearly blew um up playing around with it lol I won't be doing that anymore


----------



## Ampman

jessesse said:


> Really cool to see these amazing collections. My grandfather started that PSL company. Awesome to see his stuff is still around. He is about 80 years old now and I wish I could get some of those special edition amps and hook them up in my car to show him..
> Bought a few on eBay recently, but looking for one that has the PSL logo on them. I have two A275's and a 2100 on the way. One of the gold plated ones would be new nice.
> Sorry if off topic, I can post a pic of what i have so far soon.


Your fine ? if anyone gets things off topic I'm one of um but heck it's all good lol that's cool your grandad had a hand in the build of things.


----------



## SilkySlim

That's an awesome thing to do for your Grandpa I hope you find what you need and get it done soon. I wish I had something. Don't wait or procrastinate. I just lost a good friend. My great Aunt was murdered this weekend also. I have just been reminded how quickly things can change. 

On the Sedonas man what a surprise we did mostly art but I installed a few in budget systems being there entry amps. That had to be the biggest surprise of all the OS amps I tested and A/B. I tested a 100 and it sounded great clean too end and some grunt down low. You can find them cheap too. No real respect.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sqchris

Sorry for your lost SilkySlim...


----------



## sqchris

Heading out to the cottage early to try to look for the 2150 and get a copy of the VHT100 manual. I spend more time on this thread, planning my next build than my business. Less stress and more fun!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Bret, I hate to even show what I just picked up but here it is anyway- my second Art plate ...









Of course it goes great with the other ones....


----------



## Ampman

Doc ProMos said:


> Bret, I hate to even show what I just picked up but here it is anyway- my second Art plate ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it goes great with the other ones....


That's a nice collection wow!!


----------



## sqchris

Found it!


----------



## sqchris

and these...Anti Stealth Sedona!


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> That's a nice collection wow!!


WoW nice collection. I have to find mine....


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Found it!


Perddy. Mine don't look that nice. Cool ?


----------



## sqchris

now have to find the plugs...


----------



## Ampman

Mine didnt come with a speaker harness and the part inside the amp the speaker harness connects to is damaged. I got it as a fixer upper. There's really not much wrong with it other than that mentioned with the connector being bad and a output transistor was blown in one channel and someone put the wrong fets in the power supply, and it don't have a bottom cover or end plates other than that its in pertty decent shape haha. I know sounds like its ready for the scrap pile rite lol. I've got all those things mentioned so it won't be all that bad to get it all fixed up. I have a few other projects I'm trying to get done rite now when I have the time ill get it all fixed up.


----------



## Ampman

I started to say and I don't owe but 5 more payments on it haha but that would have been a bit extreme lol ?


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Bret, I hate to even show what I just picked up but here it is anyway- my second Art plate ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it goes great with the other ones....


I'm good. 
I actually own the 1996 one and mount it when I compete.
Thanks for posting them.

P.S.
Now if you have an extra banner..........


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Mine didnt come with a speaker harness and the part inside the amp the speaker harness connects to is damaged. I got it as a fixer upper. There's really not much wrong with it other than that mentioned with the connector being bad and a output transistor was blown in one channel and someone put the wrong fets in the power supply, and it don't have a bottom cover or end plates other than that its in pertty decent shape haha. I know sounds like its ready for the scrap pile rite lol. I've got all those things mentioned so it won't be all that bad to get it all fixed up. I have a few other projects I'm trying to get done rite now when I have the time ill get it all fixed up.


Found the speaker plugs and a brand new power cable in white with fuse holder. Did not know it came with a white 8 gauge power cable...


----------



## dvsadvocate

Doc ProMos said:


> Bret, I hate to even show what I just picked up but here it is anyway- my second Art plate ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it goes great with the other ones....


Whoa! Can I ask you to scan the white plate? I can make a nice silkscreen shirt out of that! I can send you guys the pattern so you can DIY it! Im dying to print out a PPI shirt for the longest time!


----------



## for2nato

I would gladly make a donation for a couple of those shirts if you make them. One white and one grey lg. 

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Found the speaker plugs and a brand new power cable in white with fuse holder. Did not know it came with a white 8 gauge power cable...


I've got a PPI 225 that it had one part of the fuse holder but the other half was missing. I was thinking I had that other half that went to another PPI amp I've got in my building somewhere, after looking in a few places I finally found that sucker lol only thing is one half is white ( what's connected to the amp ) and other half is dang red ? but I'm thinking, with how it's made the wire is only soldered in that fitting not crimped so think I can desolder the red an replace it with white which would be very cool if its set up that way but that will be for a later time got other things I'm trying to get done an thank The Lord I'm about finished with them


----------



## sqchris

Mine is opposite, red coming out of the amp and white after the fuse.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Mine is opposite, red coming out of the amp and white after the fuse.


Dang lol


----------



## sqchris

worn at the Finals!


----------



## sqchris

sqchris said:


> worn at the Finals!


Can't find my leather and satin PPI jacket, hope wifey did not take it to Goodwill


----------



## Doc ProMos

dvsadvocate said:


> Whoa! Can I ask you to scan the white plate? I can make a nice silkscreen shirt out of that! I can send you guys the pattern so you can DIY it! Im dying to print out a PPI shirt for the longest time!


I have a bunch of original PPI T-shirts that would be easier than using a plate...


----------



## Doc ProMos

I'll reveal the "PPI ROOM" in the next few weeks. It's almost done and will have my amps and memorabilia displayed proudly. Next project is the competition install.... yippee...


----------



## sqchris

Doc ProMos said:


> I'll reveal the "PPI ROOM" in the next few weeks. It's almost done and will have my amps and memorabilia displayed proudly. Next project is the competition install.... yippee...


Looking forward to your PPI room!
Are you offering tours?


----------



## dvsadvocate

Doc ProMos said:


> I have a bunch of original PPI T-shirts that would be easier than using a plate...


I was thinking the plate would be easier to scan than a shirt. Would you be willing to scan your shirt for me?


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I'll reveal the "PPI ROOM" in the next few weeks. It's almost done and will have my amps and memorabilia displayed proudly. Next project is the competition install.... yippee...


In the Viper or F100?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sqchris

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> In the Viper or F100?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Great mobile "PPI room". If ever in the area, I will provide bbq and beverage for the open house...or car...


----------



## Darth SQ

Thought you all might enjoy my new PPI 2500F1.
Thread that is.
Please feel free to post in it. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-ppi-2500f1-legend-unveiled.html#post1908122


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

I finally assembled a trio of PPI Pro15 flat piston subs.

41 pounds each 
massive 5 inch voice coils. 
magnet is almost 10 inches across


----------



## Doc ProMos

MACS said:


> I finally assembled a trio of PPI Pro15 flat piston subs.
> 
> 41 pounds each
> massive 5 inch voice coils.
> magnet is almost 10 inches across


Your killing me?... call on me anytime you want to unload a few PPI items.... ?


----------



## Doc ProMos

Also, there is an open invitation for anyone to stop by the house if you're in the dirty south....

ps--- haven't decided which car to put the first build into.... I sold a car last week and bought another this week....it hasn't arrived but will be here in about 2 weeks... it's a Veilside Fortune RX7


----------



## sqchris

more finds
...shirt unworn, plates just taken out of the package. Came in a bag that had what looked like Carolyn Young's work


----------



## Darth SQ

Hmmmmmmmmm..........
License plate for sale?



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sqchris

not at the moment, having lots of fun digging through stuff after many years away from car audio. I should be out enjoying the lake


----------



## PPI_GUY

Lots of very cool PPI stuff posted in the last few days! You guys have some nice collections that go well beyond amps and processors. 
Love those old 2150m/am amps. Workhorses that will take a ton of abuse and keep on cranking. If there is ever a Car Audio Hall of Fame, that amp should be in!


----------



## SaturnSL1

Doc ProMos said:


> Also, there is an open invitation for anyone to stop by the house if you're in the dirty south....
> 
> ps--- haven't decided which car to put the first build into.... I sold a car last week and bought another this week....it hasn't arrived but will be here in about 2 weeks... it's a Veilside Fortune RX7


Holy **** lol!

I'd turn that ***** into a PPI billboard!


----------



## sqchris

Doc ProMos said:


> Also, there is an open invitation for anyone to stop by the house if you're in the dirty south....
> 
> ps--- haven't decided which car to put the first build into.... I sold a car last week and bought another this week....it hasn't arrived but will be here in about 2 weeks... it's a Veilside Fortune RX7


open invitation to take the RX7 for a spin...lol...
forget car audio and enjoy the roar!


----------



## SaturnSL1

sqchris said:


> open invitation to take the RX7 for a spin...lol...
> forget car audio and enjoy the roar!


Rotaries don't roar, they scream baby!


----------



## sqchris

SaturnSL1 said:


> Rotaries don't roar, they scream baby!


scream and whine did not sound like badass so I went with roar!

Zoom...zoom....zoom


----------



## Ampman

My old school PPI 2050M. Got a few scratches not bad looking though


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> My old school PPI 2050M. Got a few scratches not bad looking though


 looks good!


----------



## PPI_GUY

My evil twin to Ampman's angelic 2050M.


----------



## Ampman

Thanks man These older PPI M an AM series are just awesome sounding amps. This one sounds as good as my 2050AM. I was going to use a few other amps in my next install, but think ill just use this style instead matching amps would look a whole lot nicer


----------



## Ampman

PPI_GUY said:


> My evil twin to Ampman's angelic 2050M.


Nice.... ?


----------



## Ampman

Only difference I can see on the circuit board is the gain pots mines the sealed type you got a good looking amp there man really nice


----------



## Ampman

I just thought about this, I've got a PPI 2150M an 2150AM. I didn't think there would be very much difference in the two however the power supply rails in the 2150M are 2.5 volts more per rail than that of the 2150AM. Which I thought was a bit odd but maybe that's what it's suppose to be for the M series but unsure.


----------



## PureDynamics

Maybe I should find a new home for 3 of these?


----------



## Ampman

Those are nice speakers.


----------



## sqchris

What's the difference between the pro and the regular flat piston PPI?


----------



## PureDynamics

Larger coil and motor. Motor power handling and Xmax. Cast basket as well. Surround is rubber on the Pro, Foam on the regular "PC" model


----------



## PPI_GUY

How 'bout a 2030M that has never seen power?


----------



## PPI_GUY

Or a really, really nice 4200AM?


----------



## PPI_GUY

My Pro 12's. I'd part with 'em in trade for some interesting old school PPI goodness.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> My Pro 12's. I'd part with 'em in trade for some interesting old school PPI goodness.


Would you be interested in trading for a black ProMos 4.......nevermind.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

sqchris said:


> What's the difference between the pro and the regular flat piston PPI?


The PPI Pro flat pistons also have the super cool screw down flange that holds the surround to the basket. The Pro15 has 24 screws holding the surround . Imagine being the poor assembler that had to put those damn things together.


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Would you be interested in trading for a black ProMos 4.......nevermind.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Funny guy. :smartass:


----------



## Ampman

Ouch.... That was cold very very cold


----------



## sqchris

PPI_GUY said:


> How 'bout a 2030M that has never seen power?


competed against a guy in 89 with 8 of them in his car.


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> competed against a guy in 89 with 8 of them in his car.


Dang what did he have them pushing ?


----------



## Ampman

My PPI 2030M. It's already on here. It didn't have a speaker harness so I just hard wired it. Got a few nicks a scratches here an there but in perfect working order. I got most of what I own at very low prices, I look for the ones that haven't been tested or even not working. It saves me a lot of $$ by doing that. I've actually got a few that the previous owner said it didn't work but ended up having no issues.


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Dang what did he have them pushing ?


Will search for pics when I get home.


----------



## Ampman

I was thinking since the smaller PPI Sedona's power supplies aren't regulated that the big 500IX would be the same way. But I was able to take a gander at a 500IX's power supply controller chip and low and behold it uses the same SG3525AN controller as do the PPI M AM an Art series an Power Class amps. That leads me to believe that amp has a regulated supply. If anyone knows any different please correct me


----------



## sqchris

I would open mine (500ix) but warranty sticker is still intact so I will wait for whatever you find out...


----------



## for2nato

I have a couple 500's. I could get any pics you guys want of the inside

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 4!!!


----------



## Ampman

Can you do a shot around the SG3525AN PWM controller chip. I want to see the circuit configuration. That might show me what I need to know but not sure. Thanks for your help


----------



## Ampman

It's most likely going to be regulated cause that chip is used in all their regulated supplies. In The unregulated power supplies PPI uses the TL494CN. But the 494 can be used as a regulated controller as well. Just needs to be configured for it


----------



## Darth SQ

Ampman said:


> I was thinking since the smaller PPI Sedona's power supplies aren't regulated that the big 500IX would be the same way. But I was able to take a gander at a 500IX's power supply controller chip and low and behold it uses the same SG3525AN controller as do the PPI M AM an Art series an Power Class amps. That leads me to believe that amp has a regulated supply. If anyone knows any different please correct me


I thought the .2 Art series were the first to use regulated power supplies which would be 1996 up.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

sqchris said:


> I would open mine (500ix) but warranty sticker is still intact so I will wait for whatever you find out...


You didn't get this from me.....I was never here.....


XBOX 360 Warranty sticker removal - How to - YouTube


Adding a little rubbing alcohol to the sticker during removal also helps.
Store the sticker on wax paper until you're ready to reinstall it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

for2nato said:


> I have a couple 500's. I could get any pics you guys want of the inside
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 4!!!


Aren't these pics on Ampguts?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I thought the .2 Art series were the first to use regulated power supplies which would be 1996 up.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Nope the M an AM series are regulated as well.


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> Dang what did he have them pushing ?


8-Redline 10's or 12's. This picture is old could probably been as early as '88.


----------



## Ampman

That dude was serious about those 2030's wow!!


----------



## Ampman

By the way thanks for finding that appreciate it


----------



## Ampman

Ya know its kinda odd though but a lot of those smaller amps had some unreal bass response. My PPI 225 is like that. It dose great on MIDS an highs but dang it'll hit a mean low note too.


----------



## sqchris

This dude is pushing 4x12's using 2x2030's in white, sorry about the blurry pics. Same era.


----------



## sqchris

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You didn't get this from me.....I was never here.....
> 
> 
> XBOX 360 Warranty sticker removal - How to - YouTube
> 
> 
> Adding a little rubbing alcohol to the sticker during removal also helps.
> Store the sticker on wax paper until you're ready to reinstall it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks, I'll just keep it intact for now.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I like the multiple PPI-2030 setup; it's different. Was probably a nightmare to run all the cables though. Actually, I love seeing any old installs that feature M and AM series PPI amps!


----------



## Ampman

sqchris said:


> Thanks, I'll just keep it intact for now.


I've learned to be real careful what I click on that pops up on these blame threads. I clicked on something one time that was freaken porno. I read the listing wrong thought it said something about PPI amps I thought. They wasn't no PPI amps to say the least it was XXXX


----------



## sqchris

PPI_GUY said:


> I like the multiple PPI-2030 setup; it's different. Was probably a nightmare to run all the cables though. Actually, I love seeing any old installs that feature M and AM series PPI amps!


Noticed both rca and din were hooked up to a PPI processor.


----------



## Ampman

I didn't notice that before, I'm not to swift on PPI processors I know they can use the fantom +15 & -15 power from the amps voltage regulators through the din connection but never seen both RCA & DIN connections at the same time.


----------



## Ampman

You fellows have a good night gotta truck to finish tomorrow so sleep is a must


----------



## for2nato

I'll get this pics as soon as possible. Yesterday was a nightmare

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 4!!!


----------



## sqchris

Ampman said:


> I didn't notice that before, I'm not to swift on PPI processors I know they can use the fantom +15 & -15 power from the amps voltage regulators through the din connection but never seen both RCA & DIN connections at the same time.


Trying to remember his setup, this was 25 years ago. After beating me with a couple of points, he let me listen...unheard of during the time. I beat him on every aspect except SPL which at the time counted in overall score. That car was loud! The event was called Loud and Proud, sanctioned by CAN.


----------



## Ampman

That's just an awesome setup with all those baby PPI'S ? put a lot of little together = a whole heck of a lot in the mix of things. Lot of folks drive 2 ohm stereo & 4 ohm mono loads. I give my amps the lightest load possible and them still have a good bit of blast. Usually I run mine 4 ohm stereo, if I want more power I always add more amps. The heavier 2 ohm loads puts a lot of strain on everything producing more heat an current draw. It works better for me that way.


----------



## PPI_GUY

sqchris said:


> Trying to remember his setup, this was 25 years ago. After beating me with a couple of points, he let me listen...unheard of during the time. I beat him on every aspect except SPL which at the time counted in overall score. That car was loud! The event was called Loud and Proud, sanctioned by CAN.


I remember CAN (barely). Everything on one long score sheet as I recall. Seems we got points based on the SPL range we managed to hit. Example: 120db-130db= 20 points or something like that. Had to have been around 1988 or 89.


----------



## sqchris

PPI_GUY said:


> I remember CAN (barely). Everything on one long score sheet as I recall. Seems we got points based on the SPL range we managed to hit. Example: 120db-130db= 20 points or something like that. Had to have been around 1988 or 89.


One long sheet in triplicate  when the judging goes late...really late


----------



## JuiceMan88

Great thread! Figured I'd share a pic of my little PPI. This is a brand new Sedona 100IX. However it's what I like to refer to as a "sleeper." 

Since the amp had never been used I had it fully freshened up last year and a few tweaks performed: 

-Had all 20 caps replaced and upgraded (to premium high temp versions) 

-Op amps upgraded to BB2134s 

-Input caps all upgraded to WIMA audiophile grade 

-Stock RCA connectors upgraded to home audio grade units 

It benched at 64x2 @ 4 ohms. I plan to use it to power the front stage of my next build.


----------



## sqchris

JuiceMan88 said:


> Great thread! Figured I'd share a pic of my little PPI. This is a brand new Sedona 100IX. However it's what I like to refer to as a "sleeper."
> 
> Since the amp had never been used I had it fully freshened up last year and a few tweaks performed:
> 
> -Had all 20 caps replaced and upgraded (to premium high temp versions)
> 
> -Op amps upgraded to BB2134s
> 
> -Input caps all upgraded to WIMA audiophile grade
> 
> -Stock RCA connectors upgraded to home audio grade units
> 
> It benched at 64x2 @ 4 ohms. I plan to use it to power the front stage of my next build.


Nice mods...can you pm me the cost of the upgrades if you don't mind. I have a few that needs freshening up. Thanks


----------



## PPI_GUY

JuiceMan88 said:


> Great thread! Figured I'd share a pic of my little PPI. This is a brand new Sedona 100IX. However it's what I like to refer to as a "sleeper."
> 
> Since the amp had never been used I had it fully freshened up last year and a few tweaks performed:
> 
> -Had all 20 caps replaced and upgraded (to premium high temp versions)
> 
> -Op amps upgraded to BB2134s
> 
> -Input caps all upgraded to WIMA audiophile grade
> 
> -Stock RCA connectors upgraded to home audio grade units
> 
> It benched at 64x2 @ 4 ohms. I plan to use it to power the front stage of my next build.


Nice JuiceMan88. Who did the work? 
Where in KY are you located? The Bluegrass State seems to be well represented on this board.


----------



## JuiceMan88

PPI_GUY said:


> Nice JuiceMan88. Who did the work?
> Where in KY are you located? The Bluegrass State seems to be well represented on this board.


TrickyRicky here on the forum did the work on this one and also on a PG M25 I have in my daily. Very satisfied with his work. 

I'm around the Lexington, KY area. I also noticed that there seems to be quiet a few Kentuckians on here!


----------



## PPI_GUY

JuiceMan88 said:


> TrickyRicky here on the forum did the work on this one and also on a PG M25 I have in my daily. Very satisfied with his work.
> 
> I'm around the Lexington, KY area. I also noticed that there seems to be quiet a few Kentuckians on here!


Somerset here JuiceMan88, glad to have you onboard!
Maybe we're just some of are holdovers from the 80's and 90's when car audio was absolutely huge in the state?


----------



## JuiceMan88

PPI_GUY said:


> Maybe we're just some of are holdovers from the 80's and 90's when car audio was absolutely huge in the state?


That's how I feel often. I remember going to Autosound in Lexington back in the late 90s and dreaming of the stuff I couldn't afford then, haha. Was lucky enough to own some great stuff though. Walked in there one day in in late 99 and picked up a BNIB Clarion ADCS-1 to replace my Sony CDX-910. Good times!

Now I'm into collecting the older Eclipse and Denon stuff and building oldschool systems for myself!


----------



## PPI_GUY

JuiceMan88 said:


> That's how I feel often. I remember going to Autosound in Lexington back in the late 90s and dreaming of the stuff I couldn't afford then, haha. Was lucky enough to own some great stuff though. Walked in there one day in in late 99 and picked up a BNIB Clarion ADCS-1 to replace my Sony CDX-910. Good times!
> 
> Now I'm into collecting the older Eclipse and Denon stuff and building oldschool systems for myself!


I was in Autosound a year or so ago and the guys working the showrooms were kinda stuck up. Was looking to buy an JL XD amp and they refused to crank the volume on an XD600/1 for me to hear. They acted liked I was a basshead with no money or something. Oh well, they missed out on my business. 
I remember having lots of fun at the Autosound shows at the Horse Park back in the day though! 
You definately scored on the Clarion. Can't go wrong with Denon and some of the old school Eclipse.


----------



## smgreen20

PPI GUY, I keep forgetting you're in Somerset. I'll be through there July 11th. My dads side of the family is from Monticello, KY. Going there to visit my uncle and see what's left of my grandparents house.


----------



## Ampman

If I go to a business and I'm treated that way I don't go back, don't care if they are having a give it away day. They can give it to someone else, ill just get it from who they gave it to hehe ? Those guys need to think about something it's customers that make their business what it is, repeat customers means word of mouth and its how I'm treated depends on if I go back. I've always known the only way to put a pair of britches on is through the legs first and way I got this thing figured everyone that wears um puts um on that way just my 2 cents worth


----------



## PPI_GUY

smgreen20 said:


> PPI GUY, I keep forgetting you're in Somerset. I'll be through there July 11th. My dads side of the family is from Monticello, KY. Going there to visit my uncle and see what's left of my grandparents house.


Feel free to bring me all your black PPI Am/M or Pro Mos amplifiers as you head this way. :thumbsup:


----------



## JuiceMan88

PPI_GUY said:


> I was in Autosound a year or so ago and the guys working the showrooms were kinda stuck up. Was looking to buy an JL XD amp and they refused to crank the volume on an XD600/1 for me to hear. They acted liked I was a basshead with no money or something. Oh well, they missed out on my business.
> I remember having lots of fun at the Autosound shows at the Horse Park back in the day though!
> You definately scored on the Clarion. Can't go wrong with Denon and some of the old school Eclipse.


I started to have the same issues with them. In fact after about 2002 I never returned to their store. I'm not sure of the ownership changed or just the staff but their service went downhill quickly and so did their product selection.


----------



## smgreen20

PPI_GUY said:


> Feel free to bring me all your black PPI Am/M or Pro Mos amplifiers as you head this way. :thumbsup:


Sorry to burst your bubble, but the only two PPI amps I have are the APA430ix and APA200ix both running in my wife's car.


----------



## Doc ProMos

Ampman said:


> That's just an awesome setup with all those baby PPI'S ? put a lot of little together = a whole heck of a lot in the mix of things. Lot of folks drive 2 ohm stereo & 4 ohm mono loads. I give my amps the lightest load possible and them still have a good bit of blast. Usually I run mine 4 ohm stereo, if I want more power I always add more amps. The heavier 2 ohm loads puts a lot of strain on everything producing more heat an current draw. It works better for me that way.


I definitely respect Ampmans opinion, although I prefer a few amps and less resistance.... Nothing like a finely tuned setup running off of a single Pro Mos amp.... I think it's much more challenging... the one that always stands out for me is Lucio Proni's Mustang..... 

Keith


----------



## vwdave

Ampman said:


> If I go to a business and I'm treated that way I don't go back, don't care if they are having a give it away day. They can give it to someone else, ill just get it from who they gave it to hehe ? Those guys need to think about something it's customers that make their business what it is, repeat customers means word of mouth and its how I'm treated depends on if I go back. I've always known the only way to put a pair of britches on is through the legs first and way I got this thing figured everyone that wears um puts um on that way just my 2 cents worth


When I worked in retail sales in a car audio shop my biggest customers wore torn up clothes and looked poor. The other salesmen ignored them because of their looks, i talked to them, and got the sales. they all spent well other $6k, one of them spent $12k. It pays to have good customer service.


----------



## jmacdadd

Ampman said:


> Nope the M an AM series are regulated as well.


Hmmm...this is interesting to me...I couldn't find any credible information online...

The manual for the M Series only says "Linear Pulse Regulated Power Supply" but the Art Series says "Pulse-Width Modulated (PWM) Switching Power Supply which provides full rated power from 11-15 VDC" which has me wondering if the prior version did put out full rated power from 11-15 VDC??!!

The M Series manual lists input voltage at 10.5V-16V but output is rated at 12V...whereas the Art Series manual provides full power is achieved at 11-15V. 

That being said, I have always been inclined to believe that the M/AM Series amps will put out more power when the voltage exceeds 12V and less if voltage drops under 12V...

Thoughts?


----------



## Darth SQ

jmacdadd said:


> Hmmm...this is interesting to me...I couldn't find any credible information online...
> 
> The manual for the M Series only says "Linear Pulse Regulated Power Supply" but the Art Series says "Pulse-Width Modulated (PWM) Switching Power Supply which provides full rated power from 11-15 VDC" which has me wondering if the prior version did put out full rated power from 11-15 VDC??!!
> 
> The M Series manual lists input voltage at 10.5V-16V but output is rated at 12V...whereas the Art Series manual provides full power is achieved at 11-15V.
> 
> That being said, I have always been inclined to believe that the M/AM Series amps will put out more power when the voltage exceeds 12V and less if voltage drops under 12V...
> 
> Thoughts?


Bingo.
You can look at my recondition thread to see that rated power is consistent to within less than 10% and not much over when pushed for all my 12 amps where as prior models put out more with increased voltage input.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ilikepinktacos

So, can just anyone join this party?


----------



## tulse

This thread makes me miss OP (Ocean Pacific) T-shirts and Nagel prints.


----------



## Ampman

I will test my M AM and art series amps, its been some time since I've gotten in there. We'll find out the scoop on things once and for all if one produces more voltage or not. I'm pertty certain they all regulate the same way.


----------



## Ampman

ilikepinktacos said:


> So, can just anyone join this party?


Welcome


----------



## Doc ProMos

The great thing about PPI amps, IMHO, is the consistency.... Bret's point is spot on in regards to output.... Even when you take them down to lower ohms they behave similarly across the board within a given series....


----------



## Doc ProMos

ilikepinktacos said:


> So, can just anyone join this party?


Yes everyone is welcome to post here and join the fun...?


----------



## sqchris

Doc ProMos said:


> Yes everyone is welcome to post here and join the fun...&#55357;&#56397;


PPI Party All the Time!
Welcome


----------



## PPI_GUY

I'd really like to pick up a couple of 2150m or am's in non-working (but complete) order. They can be either black or white for the project I have in mind. All I ask is that they not have too many gouges in the heatsink fins. Condition of the paint is unimportant. 
Surely some of you guys have 1 or 2 dead ones that you need to get rid of for cheap?


----------



## PPI_GUY

Holy vintage PPI amplifiers Batman!

New Never Used Vintage Precision Power Sedona APA 200 Power Amp USA Made PPI | eBay


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Holy vintage PPI amplifiers Batman!
> 
> New Never Used Vintage Precision Power Sedona APA 200 Power Amp USA Made PPI | eBay


SMGreen20 or Ampman will be all over that barn find.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JuiceMan88

PPI_GUY said:


> Holy vintage PPI amplifiers Batman!
> 
> New Never Used Vintage Precision Power Sedona APA 200 Power Amp USA Made PPI | eBay


Whoa! I wish that was a BNIB white one I'd be all over it! Hope one of the guys here snags that up!


----------



## Tominizer

Just picked up a really nice pair of 5075DX 4-channels with the PPI digital controller. Although not sure if I will keep them as something else may be coming down the pipe soon.


----------



## sqchris

Tominizer said:


> Just picked up a really nice pair of 5075DX 4-channels with the PPI digital controller. Although not sure if I will keep them as something else may be coming down the pipe soon.


Almost got one in white but decided not to...Great acquisition!
I might know you Tominizer....check your PM.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I am in my old stomping ground (SoCal) and picked up a couple of BNIB PPI Pro 104's with stickers and all.....


----------



## Ampman

Think ill pass on the Sedona 200. I might that is hehe


----------



## JuiceMan88

JuiceMan88 said:


> Great thread! Figured I'd share a pic of my little PPI. This is a brand new Sedona 100IX. However it's what I like to refer to as a "sleeper."
> 
> Since the amp had never been used I had it fully freshened up last year and a few tweaks performed:
> 
> -Had all 20 caps replaced and upgraded (to premium high temp versions)
> 
> -Op amps upgraded to BB2134s
> 
> -Input caps all upgraded to WIMA audiophile grade
> 
> -Stock RCA connectors upgraded to home audio grade units
> 
> It benched at 64x2 @ 4 ohms. I plan to use it to power the front stage of my next build.


I'm sadly probably gonna have to part with this because I need a 4 channel for my next setup. So it's for sale of anyone is looking for a really unique amp. Gonna go post it in the classifieds.


----------



## SilkySlim

Doc ProMos said:


> I definitely respect Ampmans opinion, although I prefer a few amps and less resistance.... Nothing like a finely tuned setup running off of a single Pro Mos amp.... I think it's much more challenging... the one that always stands out for me is Lucio Proni's Mustang.....
> 
> Keith


Simple can sound amazing. Understand both theories but it is much more difficult install to get right. The challenges are different. Speaker placement and selection passive crossover design etc. true old school though. Less altered signal. The new school processors and advanced active setups allow for a lot of compensation. So Doc are you thinning the heard? I see you are selling some arts.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*****UNICORN FOUND!!!!!!*****
My search for this amp is what initially led me to DIYMA. So, with a big thanks to _ntimd8n-k5_, I present my Black PPI Pro Mos 450...


----------



## SilkySlim

Congrats!!!! Thats a beautiful sight. Great find awesome amp!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

SilkySlim said:


> Congrats!!!! Thats a beautiful sight. Great find awesome amp!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you have any idea just how long it took me to find a clean white art, match the black paint, paint it, scan, color match, and re-stencil the writing/logo, start a fictitious ebay account, and then make sure he was the one that bought it?

All that just to make PPI-ART happy.





I should be up for f'n sainthood. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova

^ So "ntimd8n-k5" is you Brett, with a name like the above i'd expect something dodgy  do you have any more black paint?


----------



## SilkySlim

Sainthood for sure that's a true friend! LOL it has been so long since I have heard a promos probably 1992. I guess we all want to ease our own pain from listening to people whining. Good work though it turned out great! I want to see/hear it in a car.

I just pulled out a 225 hcca and I will say the little 2gen Hcca's 225&250 are very clean and punchy major grunt for size. They always looked so similar in the guts with the promos. Not the same but very similar for sure. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vwguy383

PPI_GUY said:


> *****UNICORN FOUND!!!!!!*****
> My search for this amp is what initially led me to DIYMA. So, with a big thanks to _ntimd8n-k5_, I present my Black PPI Pro Mos 450...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a mos-425? There is one that is local to me and is black that is probably a good 7-8 out of 10 for condition. Never heard them. but know they are good. what are the "REAL" ratings on these things? from the size it looks like it does more then just 4X25W. think I should scoop it up?
> 
> thanks
> justin


----------



## sqchris

PPI_GUY said:


> *****UNICORN FOUND!!!!!!*****
> My search for this amp is what initially led me to DIYMA. So, with a big thanks to _ntimd8n-k5_, I present my Black PPI Pro Mos 450...


Congratulations, glad you found your Unicorn!


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Do you have any idea just how long it took me to find a clean white art, match the black paint, paint it, scan, color match, and re-stencil the writing/logo, start a fictitious ebay account, and then make sure he was the one that bought it?
> 
> All that just to make PPI-ART happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be up for f'n sainthood.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What friends will do sainthood for sure! LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tominizer

Quick questions for the PPI experts. I need to source out 5075dx speaker plugs. Is there any hope ?!?!?!?


----------



## Darth SQ

Tominizer said:


> Quick questions for the PPI experts. I need to source out 5075dx speaker plugs. Is there any hope ?!?!?!?


jmacdadd might.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jnoga

special edition white


----------



## SilkySlim

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

You PPI lovers need to click this ebay link:

PPI Vintage Precision Power A600 AX400 RARE Gold Edition 2 4Channel Amplifiers | eBay


Be sure to have a towel at the ready for all your drool. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Navy Chief

Tominizer said:


> Quick questions for the PPI experts. I need to source out 5075dx speaker plugs. Is there any hope ?!?!?!?


I have a set, unfortunately they are attached to my 5075DX. I believe they are just a standard set of M/AM series 4 channel plugs, one has 5 wires and the other has 4.


----------



## vwguy383

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You PPI lovers need to click this ebay link:
> 
> PPI Vintage Precision Power A600 AX400 RARE Gold Edition 2 4Channel Amplifiers | eBay
> 
> 
> Be sure to have a towel at the ready for all your drool.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



So bret where are you going to put them in your suburban? As nice as they are I don't think it will go with the motif in there! Lol :laugh:

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Darth SQ

vwguy383 said:


> So bret where are you going to put them in your suburban? As nice as they are I don't think it will go with the motif in there! Lol :laugh:
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


LOL! Starboy869 just e-mailed me saying they sold to Mr. Honda in Japan.
Damn beautiful amps.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

Not sold to Mr. Honda, but you were half right . They are heading to 日本


----------



## PPI_GUY

You guys got all the ultra cool PPI stuff!


----------



## david in germany

I have a bnib A1200w and A204w if you are interested. 

Sent from my GT-S7710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tominizer

@Navy Chief: can those plugs be sourced anywhere that you know of ??


----------



## PPI_GUY

Tominizer said:


> @Navy Chief: can those plugs be sourced anywhere that you know of ??


I can answer this question. 
Many (including myself) have searched for an aftermarket supplier of the PPI M/AM/Pro Mos speaker plugs with no success. I hate to say it but, you'll probably have to bite the bullet and either pay what is being asked on Ebay for them (which is a little high) or direct wire the speaker leads to the boards. Doing the latter will significantly damage the 'original' nature of your amps. But, it's a decision you alone can make. I will say that those plugs, while proprietary to those specific amps (and MTX Terminator's), are the only glaring weak link in the whole series.
Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Darth SQ

FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY.....found my own banner!
Brand new never displayed.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY.....found my own banner!
> Brand new never displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I saw that on eBay, I was going to pm you about it. Did you buy it? It was at 80 when I saw it, how much did you get it for.


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> I saw that on eBay, I was going to pm you about it. Did you buy it? It was at 80 when I saw it, how much did you get it for.


$125.00.
They go from $200 to $400 used so I was ecstatic about finding one for that low and brand new. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

New member to the forum and big fan of the Art amps. I've been assembling a system for my 63 T-Bird. The amps I will be running are an A600.2 and an AX400. Both are black art amps. Got an EPX-223 also but that was b-4 I got the AX400. Not sure I'll need it now. I hope to get some pics up as progress is made. Hope to start the install after the new year when the car is ready.


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> New member to the forum and big fan of the Art amps. I've been assembling a system for my 63 T-Bird. The amps I will be running are an A600.2 and an AX400. Both are black art amps. Got an EPX-223 also but that was b-4 I got the AX400. Not sure I'll need it now. I hope to get some pics up as progress is made. Hope to start the install after the new year when the car is ready.


63 was a great year for the T-Bird. :thumbsup:
The factory interior alone is a work of art.
Big block FE 390 I assume?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

Its got the 390. Also a convertible. Which is presenting a problem for the location of the subs. I've already decided I'm going to have to pitch the spare tire. I had a beautiful set of Kicker C15a's from the Stillwater era that I wanted to use but they just won't fit!


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> Its got the 390. Also a convertible. Which is presenting a problem for the location of the subs. I've already decided I'm going to have to pitch the spare tire. I had a beautiful set of Kicker C15a's from the Stillwater era that I wanted to use but they just won't fit!


A convertible?
Even f'n better. 
LOL on the trunk space.
You can put a whole Honda Civic in there. 

If I had that car, I would build a replica from the one in Miami Vice.
Low and mean as hell. :laugh::laugh::laugh:





And yes I know the one on the show was a '61 lol.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

You can barely fit the spare tire in the trunk of a convertible. The whole top folds into the trunk and there is also a deck lid that goes to the back seat that is folded into the trunk when the top is up. If I had a hard top you would be correct about the Civic. I know there are some videos of a top functioning on you tube but I haven't figured out the link thing or how to post a pic.


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> You can barely fit the spare tire in the trunk of a convertible. The whole top folds into the trunk and there is also a deck lid that goes to the back seat that is folded into the trunk when the top is up. If I had a hard top you would be correct about the Civic. I know there are some videos of a top functioning on you tube but I haven't figured out the link thing or how to post a pic.


Damn you're right.
I thought it went into a well behind the rear seats like my 67 mustang does.
That is a problem. 
Huge car........but no room. :shrug:
Maybe a Continental kit to free up the spare area?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiIk2skbGwM


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

Not a fan of the continental kit. It breaks up the lines on the back and who wants to distract from those huge afterburner looking tail lights. I going to take my chances without the spare to have a full instal with subs. Sometimes you just have to compromise.


----------



## 63flip

Put a few pics of the 63 in an album. Managed to figure that out. One day I might figure out how to add one to a thread!


----------



## 63flip

Looking for some info on PPI pc-124 subwoofers. I'm considering a pair for an old school build. I checked out the manual on the PPI website and they look to be a good match to my a600.2. I've never heard them in a car and don't know how they sound. Any info I can get on the SQ of these subs would be appreciated.


----------



## Darth SQ

This looks like a possibility of a good find.

Precision Power PPI 4050 Very Nice Condition with Original Box | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

Just scored this beauty last night. My want add on the local CL has finally produced. 10/10 perfect. You don't get this lucky very often.


----------



## Darth SQ

BNIB.....score!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## liquidh8

Hello all, new member here. Just wanted to share some pics for the PPI lovers.
















I have a black DEQ-230 also, just no pics. I have had these amps for about 8 years, love them. the a1200 has the end caps and heatsink modded for the liquid cooling, though I haven't used it.


----------



## Darth SQ

liquidh8 said:


> Hello all, new member here. Just wanted to share some pics for the PPI lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a black DEQ-230 also, just no pics. I have had these amps for about 8 years, love them. the a1200 has the end caps and heatsink modded for the liquid cooling, though I haven't used it.


Oh now that top one is nice.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## liquidh8

Thank you. I wish the silk screening matched on the two amps though. But one can't be picky


----------



## boostedbuick

Well it's no crazy good collection but I've got enough to qualify as a "collection" I suppose. Ignore the other stuff in the pic. All 4 powerclass amps will be going in my grand national, the 2 arts and the old series with the eq in the far corner will be going in my daily driver T type. All but one were ebay bargain "scratch and dent" purchases, not bought to look at, these bitches are going to get rode hard. I'd run the arts in the good car but they bring too much damn money to buy 2 more of them. One of you PPI gurus needs to figure out how to bypass the "mandatory" crossovers in the 450 though. I might have to be that guy if no one else knows or cares.


----------



## boostedbuick

I used to run my 15" round solo baric with an a600 but the amp got stolen one night, still have the sub. Its like a dog without it's owner though. I dont want to buy him another owner LOL.


----------



## cutra

Well I only have 1 PPI amp in my collection.. At least it's new never used in new condition.
2300AM


----------



## chefhow

Question for you PPI guys.
I have just acquired 2 OG Sedona APA500iX amps. One is going to be used to drive my ZR6's or ZR8's and the other I want to use for my sub(s). Are these stable to 2ohm mono or do I need to grab a second sub to run the amp at 4ohm mono?
Thanks
H


----------



## Darth SQ

chefhow said:


> Question for you PPI guys.
> I have just acquired 2 OG Sedona APA500iX amps. One is going to be used to drive my ZR6's or ZR8's and the other I want to use for my sub(s). Are these stable to 2ohm mono or do I need to grab a second sub to run the amp at 4ohm mono?
> Thanks
> H


Howard,
From what I found it's 2ohm stereo or 4ohm mono minimum impedance required.
Here's the manual:

http://www.precisionpower.com/Manua...ecision_Power_Sedona iX Series Amplifiers.pdf


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

And for the rest of you that need older manuals for PPI products, go to this link and look in the discontinued products section:

PrecisionPower - User Manuals


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chefhow

Thanks Bret


----------



## Big T

I know their know that old, but does anyone else have ant PC L.E.W.'s


----------



## SilkySlim

chefhow said:


> Question for you PPI guys.
> I have just acquired 2 OG Sedona APA500iX amps. One is going to be used to drive my ZR6's or ZR8's and the other I want to use for my sub(s). Are these stable to 2ohm mono or do I need to grab a second sub to run the amp at 4ohm mono?
> Thanks
> H


Lucky dog those are one hellva surfboard. Very nice acquisition. !! Enjoy but run in 4 ohm mono 2ohm stereo if you want them to keep working.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> I know their not that old, but does anyone else have ant PC L.E.W.'s


Corrected


----------



## jnoga

I love these white PC Amps I very rarely see them


----------



## Big T

jnoga said:


> I love these white PC Amps I very rarely see them


Anyone know how many was made. I traded my arts for mine. When they came out, Someone from PPI called my buddy who was a PPI dealer to have him see i I wanted some. They knew I only ran white amps.. lol

Ill post some pics of mine this week. I was compeating with them in my truck untill year before last when I switched to the Phantoms..


----------



## oldschoolbeats

does anybody here have a list of everything that was sold in the ppi art series line?


----------



## Darth SQ

oldschoolbeats said:


> does anybody here have a list of everything that was sold in the ppi art series line?


I think this pdf will help you.
I found it years ago by slogging through the internet.

http://narbi.free.fr/manuels/Amplis/Precision Power/prix publics PPI.pdf


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

And I have this one to.
Both are excellent references for everything made back to 1990 on this one and 1989 on the above one.
I recommend those of you that are collectors like I am to print both out and keep them handy as a reference. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jnoga

Does anyone know which Powerclass amps came in white in 1999? I have a pc4400 and a pc2600. I have seen a p6600 as well. has anyone seen a 21400, pc1800, or a pro6800 in white? ??? I really want a pc1800 in white. my boxes say pc2600LEW & PC4400LEW


----------



## jnoga

post some pics


----------



## oldschoolbeats

jnoga said:


> Does anyone know which Powerclass amps came in white in 1999? I have a pc4400 and a pc2600. I have seen a p6600 as well. has anyone seen a 21400, pc1800, or a pro6800 in white? ??? I really want a pc1800 in white. my boxes say pc2600LEW & PC4400LEW


Looks like they had 2300's in white as well, they probably did white in all the models that year, wouldn't make sense if they didnt


----------



## Lowlacs

Here are two I picked up for less than 100bucks this past weekend. Sedona apa100ix and apa500ix. Not in like new condition but both are in respectable workin order. Miss my Art404 from my younger days, had it on 2 Orion xtrII 12s if my memory serves me correct?


----------



## SilkySlim

Man I want a 500 Sedona almost pulled the trigger on one over a year ago. Cool surf board sounds very good. 
Finally getting a replacement a404 for mine that drowned in a leaky trunk. Now just need some minor tweets to my a600 and a a1200 for fun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## slpery

Ive got 3 of these bad boys just sitting on my shelf.
No one wants them.











.


----------



## PPI_GUY

^^^ DEI-era PPI flat cone subs I do believe.


----------



## 63flip

Just added this little a100 to my collection. Bought off The Bay for next to nothing. Looked pretty rough but after a good cleaning turned out pretty nice. Hooked it and it works with original plugs too!


PHP:


----------



## damo4833

I'm looking for EITHER of these Precision Power amps ... in white:

PPI a100.2
PPI a204.2


Please help a brother out!!

Thanks ya'll,
[email protected]
214.334.4001



BTW, I have items to trade if anyone is interested!!!


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI_GUY said:


> ^^^ DEI-era PPI flat cone subs I do believe.


I think you are right I don't remember that stamped basket or magnet cover on the pre-ppi flat piston subs.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

damo4833 said:


> I'm looking for EITHER of these Precision Power amps ... in white:
> 
> PPI a100.2
> PPI a204.2
> 
> 
> Please help a brother out!!
> 
> Thanks ya'll,
> [email protected]
> 214.334.4001
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have items to trade if anyone is interested!!!


PM sent.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damo4833

A little rich Bret, sorry not enuff cash in hand.
Got trade goods tho'


----------



## damo4833

In need of a replacement POT gain ... Received a little black a200.2 from the USPS and the box was trashed.

Not sure how the slotted gain was pushed in but 3 of the 6 legs/leads were broken.

If any of you PPI guys out there have one of these, I'll be more than happy to buy one from you. That is, IF anybody has a parts bin or cannibalized amp or two for parts ...

Thanks.


----------



## damo4833

here's the damage ...


----------



## Darth SQ

Allow to state the obvious and just say that sucks major ass. :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Oh I forgot.
I have something coming that no other PPI collector has or likely will ever have. 
Pics to come as soon as it arrives. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Allow to state the obvious and just say that sucks major ass. :mean:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Agreed that sucks. I had usps do that to an amp of mine thought that was all that was wrong but turned out to need much more work. Hopefully that gain pot will fix you up. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwdave

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh I forgot.
> I have something coming that no other PPI collector has or likely will ever have.
> Pics to come as soon as it arrives.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Can't wait to see what it is. Maybe a one off or custom amp?


----------



## damo4833

I read no replies stating:
"oh yea man I have one ... send me your address i'll get it right out to ya..."



BooHoo


----------



## Big T

damo4833 said:


> I read no replies stating:
> 
> "oh yea man I have one ... send me your address i'll get it right out to ya..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BooHoo



Have you tried calling mouser??


----------



## vwdave

I found similar ones on digikey and mouser. Exactly the same? No. Will they work? Probably.


----------



## damo4833

Digi-Key and Mouser both ... no luck.


----------



## dewsc

Just found this thread in my collection
2 promos 12 
1 2150 art 
1PPI crossover with the din connections will post pics later


----------



## vwdave

damo4833 said:


> Digi-Key and Mouser both ... no luck.


The exact part doesn't appear to be available anywhere, so I gather than it's a 10k ohm pot, not sure how many watts or what he dimensions need to be.

What other amps used the same pot? Maybe you can find one on eBay for cheap to scavenge the parts from.

If anyone else knows the specs on the pot then it might be easier to find a replacement.


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> The exact part doesn't appear to be available anywhere, so I gather than it's a 10k ohm pot, not sure how many watts or what he dimensions need to be.
> 
> What other amps used the same pot? Maybe you can find one on eBay for cheap to scavenge the parts from.
> 
> If anyone else knows the specs on the pot then it might be easier to find a replacement.


I likely have one but you're all going to have to wait until I get through this kidney stone episode before I can tear through my stuff to look.
Valentine's day and now this kidney stone bs.
It's been a ****ed up week indeed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damo4833

OH SNAP!!

I'm SO sorry to hear you're dealin' with stones - - - totally sucks.
I hope and pray it's gone FAST!!!!


When you feel better, do please keep me posted on the pot.




BTW BRET:
Since my funds are low AND you're not up for trades, I may just end up using the a404 (gen 1) for the rear and center (wink-wink).


----------



## 63flip

Just finished looking through this thread from the beginning. All I can say is, "WOW". I have a nice little collection of Art Amps and Crossovers(6 amps,3 crossovers) but some of the stuff on here is amazing.


----------



## dewsc

My PPI all in working condition not sure what I should do with them.


----------



## Big T

dewsc said:


> My PPI all in working condition not sure what I should do with them.



Send em to me


----------



## ryanr7386

damo4833 said:


> OH SNAP!!
> 
> I'm SO sorry to hear you're dealin' with stones - - - totally sucks.
> I hope and pray it's gone FAST!!!!
> 
> 
> When you feel better, do please keep me posted on the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW BRET:
> Since my funds are low AND you're not up for trades, I may just end up using the a404 (gen 1) for the rear and center (wink-wink).


Me to Brett, keep me posted on the Pot to!


----------



## Darth SQ

ryanr7386 said:


> Me to Brett, keep me posted on the Pot to!


I'm confused.....
Now there's two of you that need one?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damo4833

Hmmm, looks like ryan needs one also . . .
Hit me up, mine is VERY broken.


----------



## damo4833

If any of you PPI fans out there that might have an A100.2 or an A204.2 for sale or trade ....... please hit me up.

I have quite a few items to trade.


----------



## ryanr7386

damo4833 said:


> Hmmm, looks like ryan needs one also . . .
> Hit me up, mine is VERY broken.


Never mind, my humor went over everyones head! Carry on, I repeat, carry on!


----------



## Darth SQ

ryanr7386 said:


> Never mind, my humor went over everyones head! Carry on, I repeat, carry on!


I have an excuse.
It's been a whole week altered by Vicodin. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damo4833

Russle up some pot gains for us!!??
One of those I can afford -


----------



## Big T

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I have an excuse.
> 
> It's been a whole week altered by Vicodin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I feel sorry for ya. I'd rather hurt than take pain meds. They keep me awake and screw me up in a bad way


----------



## Darth SQ

Big T said:


> I feel sorry for ya. I'd rather hurt than take pain meds. They keep me awake and screw me up in a bad way


I'll look tonight or tomorrow. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Anyone going to SBN ?


----------



## bmwme

PPI PRO 650


----------



## damo4833

Any of you "show-offs" got an A204.2 you'd part with? [ not you collector ; ) ]
Something white & affordable in decent shape?




BTW: Bret, I'm tryin to part with some of my gear so I can snag yours..........


----------



## david in germany

I have a a204 brand new in the box collecting dust. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok I looked for the 3rd time and cannot find my donor boards anywhere.
If they turn up in the next few days, I will repost if I find a gain pot on one.
Sorry. :shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damo4833

Hey, thanks for looking Bret ~ I'm still gonna try and remove the broken gain and give a try to the broken legs ... cross yer fingers.

BTW, hope the pain is gone and hope the build is going well!!


----------



## macone

From a former install with two A300, an A600.2 and an A1200 :blush::heart:


----------



## damo4833

MACONE, luv the staggered layout!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

What a douche....
I hate misleading pics and auctions.
If you're the seller of these on ebay, you should know that all it does is just piss people off. 
Oh and yes, you're a douche. 

PPI | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Why did he even show the other four amps?


----------



## macone

Who, me? I saw the auction but didn't really get what is actually for sale there. Is it two A1200?


----------



## Darth SQ

macone said:


> Who, me? I saw the auction but didn't really get what is actually for sale there. Is it two A1200?


Lol!
No not you. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

I hate that too. I've come across several Art series auctions that the seller is misleading. I've seen auctions with the plugs in the amps pics then you read the fine print they say "no plugs" or " they will include plugs for extra $'s". Even saw a guy using pics pulled from another CURRENT auction and didn't even state it. Finally you gotta love the ones that are listed as "used" until you read the description and that says they don't work or have some other issue. Gotta be careful.


----------



## damo4833

*sigh* - I'm STILL looking for an A100.2 or A204.2 ...


I know, I know ... Bret I'm still trying to move some stuff so I can maybe snag yours!!


----------



## Darth SQ

damo4833 said:


> *sigh* - I'm STILL looking for an A100.2 or A204.2 ...
> 
> 
> I know, I know ... Bret I'm still trying to move some stuff so I can maybe snag yours!!


I didn't know mine was still on your radar. 
Let me know when you get there.
I am still looking for my donor board box. ><


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damo4833

Your a204.2?
Yep, still on the radar ... money just isn't.

Still have stuff to get moved!!


----------



## Darth SQ

For those of you that have been looking for the very rare and hard to find white PAR-245, this is a good deal since you can sell off the black FRX-322 to make up some of the cost. 
BTW, these are more desirable due to it's all rca plugs instead of din plugs like the PAR-225.

Precision Power PA 245 EQ PPI FRX 322 | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

Hey guys, so I haven't posted in this thread in a while. Some of you that know of me (Bret) I had a pc2350 that was in the Gates' bronco. I bought it on eBay as a dead amp (for $100) and repaired it. I got it working just fine and I put it up for sale. I ended up selling it to a buddy of mine.

Well, sort of. He paid me for it but I haven't seen him in months and he was in no hurry to get it as he doesn't have most of the other stuff for his install.

Well my mind has been turning since Bret confirmed that this amp was actually a Gates amp, and apparently has modifications that might make it less than optimal to be used for normal subwoofer duty. Also, I'm worried about the stability over time considering the abuse it underwent.

So, I just purchased a pc21400.2 off eBay (for the amount my friend paid me) and it is claimed to be in working order. According to the photos it looks like one cap is getting crusty so I'm going to change out all PS caps (I'll do the 2350 as well, buying 24 vs 48 caps isn't too much different).

Anyways, I'll post up pictures of the new amp, the 2350, my other PPI amps, and my Phoenix gold amps (I just bought a few PG amps too) when it arrives.


----------



## damo4833

Hey ya'll . . . anybody knowing of OR having a slotted pot/gain for an A200.2 . . . I'm in need of one.

PLEASE ~ PLEASE ~ PLEASE let me know if you know where I can find one!!!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Howdy guys, it's been a while... I have been in the process of moving and closing my office etc... anyway I have some new goodies I will post later...


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Howdy guys, it's been a while... I have been in the process of moving and closing my office etc... anyway I have some new goodies I will post later...


Wait what?
You retire?
Details buddy. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Nothing that exciting... just need a change, oldest son graduates this year and is off to college and the other son is going into 8th grade so it was a good opportunity... so I closed my office (what a pain in the butt) and we are moving to Nashville this summer....


----------



## Doc ProMos

damo4833 said:


> Hey ya'll . . . anybody knowing of OR having a slotted pot/gain for an A200.2 . . . I'm in need of one.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE ~ PLEASE ~ PLEASE let me know if you know where I can find one!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



I may have one... It will take a day or 2 to find it though....


----------



## Darth SQ

Cleanest DCX-1000 I've ever seen. 
You should check it out Keith. 

Precision Power PPI | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

How well do you guys know your PPI amps? I want to see if anyone can guess which one this is.

I started work on a new (to me) amp today. I'll post more pics and info once you guys guess a bit.


----------



## firey_kimchi

Dug all my amps out from my closet to see what I actually have. Here's the PPI collection. I have a PC250 in my car which isn't pictured.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh I forgot.
> I have something coming that no other PPI collector has or likely will ever have.
> Pics to come as soon as it arrives.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Quoting myself seems stupid but I just wanted to update you all on this.
It's finally coming and I should have it in my hands in two weeks. 
It's so frickin' cool! 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SilkySlim

Congrats

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

Doc ProMos said:


> Nothing that exciting... just need a change, oldest son graduates this year and is off to college and the other son is going into 8th grade so it was a good opportunity... so I closed my office (what a pain in the butt) and we are moving to Nashville this summer....


That's awesome not that you care but you'll be closer to me maybe I'll finally see you at a meet.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

There is a BLACK ProMOS 450 on ebay right now, only the second one I have seen. Condition isn't that good and price is up there also, just wanted to make sure that all the collectors on here were aware. 
Here is the link
Later
Chris


----------



## vwdave

Wow, and it looks like it sold for $650... The condition wasn't very good at least for cosmetics. I'm sure at that price it went to a serious collector.

Bret, did you ever say what that item was? Did you get it yet?

Btw, I finished rebuilding the 2350. New power supply (caps, gate resistors, fets) but I'm waiting to get the heat sink redone before I test it. I'm actually really nervous because of how the modifications are done. I had to remove them to replace the fets. I took lots of pictures but the added copper bus bars didnt connect the way I'd think they would. I'm afraid of the amp shorting out. If anyone is interested to know more or can give insight let me know. I can post pictures.


----------



## PPI_GUY

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> There is a BLACK ProMOS 450 on ebay right now, only the second one I have seen. Condition isn't that good and price is up there also, just wanted to make sure that all the collectors on here were aware.
> Here is the link
> Later
> Chris


I saw it too late but, I've got mine safely tucked away here at home anyway. That price was pretty steep for the amp to be in the condition it is. I thought I paid a lot for mine! Feel better now!
All that aside, the black versions are extremely rare. Until this auction I hadn't ever seen another one. 
Just for fun, here's mine again...


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> Wow, and it looks like it sold for $650... The condition wasn't very good at least for cosmetics. I'm sure at that price it went to a serious collector.
> 
> Bret, did you ever say what that item was? Did you get it yet?
> 
> Btw, I finished rebuilding the 2350. New power supply (caps, gate resistors, fets) but I'm waiting to get the heat sink redone before I test it. I'm actually really nervous because of how the modifications are done. I had to remove them to replace the fets. I took lots of pictures but the added copper bus bars didnt connect the way I'd think they would. I'm afraid of the amp shorting out. If anyone is interested to know more or can give insight let me know. I can post pictures.


I hadn't said since I still do not have it in my hands. 
Once I do I think you guys will like. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

PPI_GUY said:


> I saw it too late but, I've got mine safely tucked away here at home anyway. That price was pretty steep for the amp to be in the condition it is. I thought I paid a lot for mine! Feel better now!
> All that aside, the black versions are extremely rare. Until this auction I hadn't ever seen another one.
> Just for fun, here's mine again...


Holy cow man, that thing is minty fresh. It's always nice to know that you are sitting on a desirable and rare piece of history.


----------



## vulgamore89

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I hadn't said since I still do not have it in my hands.
> Once I do I think you guys will like.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


The suspense is killing me!!! I wanna know!!


----------



## Doc ProMos

I have a few (4 boxes) of some RARE PPI items coming in from California--- I bought it last year and it's been sitting at my brothers house since then... he's coming out on May 9th and bringing my stuff--- but as a teaser--- I'll post a pic of an item I got a while back--- probably the only one in existence--- it's a BNIB PPI-120---- all original packing, box, wires etc


----------



## SilkySlim

Wow impressive!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 63flip

Finally got the collection together for a group photo. 

From front to back left to right:
Row 1: a200, a204, a300
Row 2: ax400, a100, a600.2
Row 3: frx456, epx223, a404.2

I know they're not PPI but...
Lanzar x3, 6200, and 50c in the back. 

The ax400 I have is the only one I've ever seen in black art. It's mint, I wish I had the box.


----------



## Doc ProMos

sorry it was a BNIB PPI-70... but will go nice with it's brothers --- lol


----------



## Doc ProMos

63flip said:


> View attachment 52944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the collection together for a group photo.
> 
> 
> 
> From front to back left to right:
> 
> Row 1: a200, a204, a300
> 
> Row 2: ax400, a100, a600.2
> 
> Row 3: frx456, epx223, a404.2
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're not PPI but...
> 
> Lanzar x3, 6200, and 50c in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> The ax400 I have is the only one I've ever seen in black art. It's mint, I wish I had the box.



almost an Ax400 or is it an Ax404... mine is BNIB and sitting on a shelf


----------



## vulgamore89

So much awesomeness haha


----------



## 63flip

Mine is definitely an Ax400.


----------



## 63flip

Here's a closer shot of it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

vwdave said:


> Holy cow man, that thing is minty fresh. It's always nice to know that you are sitting on a desirable and rare piece of history.


That amp is very photogenic. LOL! 
If I can eventually find a 2300am in similar condition I'll try to do a cool old school install in something era correct.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok it's here; it's finally here.
I will post some pics when photobucket get's it's sh$t together and stops running maintenance routines. ><

All I can say is it's absolutely amazing and I am beside myself with my good fortune. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vulgamore89

Ugh.....hurry up already!!!!


----------



## Doc ProMos

Hurry up Bret, you said you would let out what it is when it's in your hands... now it's in your hands so spill the beans.... btw, finally got my stuff also but don't want to steal the thunder.... Keith


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Hurry up Bret, you said you would let out what it is when it's in your hands... now it's in your hands so spill the beans.... btw, finally got my stuff also but don't want to steal the thunder.... Keith


Thanks buddy for your consideration. 
Of all nights for Photobucket to crash it would be this night. :mean:
I am hoping I can get the pics uploaded before I go to bed.
Very frustrating.
Keith, why don't you go ahead and post since mine is in limbo for now. 
Love to see what you have.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Here we go--- I'll start off with a teaser---


----------



## Doc ProMos

Next up are 2 factory Water Cooled A404.2's in nice condition


----------



## Doc ProMos

next up-- boxes of unopened PPI water cooling supplies


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> Here we go--- I'll start off with a teaser---


Oh wow. 
Those are in excellent shape. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

Last but not least--












































The A600.2 Water cooled is BNIB


----------



## Doc ProMos

I haven't seen many factory water cooled Ax606.2 -


----------



## Doc ProMos

That's it---


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I haven't seen many factory water cooled Ax606.2 -


Neither have I.
That is some rare ass stuff. 
BTW, after doing some heat temp checks on my Ax606.2, they seem to be one of the hottest running of all the amps; even more than the A1200.2.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Do the TCU's come with the temp probes?
Did you have any coolant pumps in all that?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos

I can't wait to see what you have--- since I'm thinning out my collection to stick with only rare items---


----------



## Doc ProMos

I haven't been through the boxes but I do have a couple of temp probes in the TCU boxes


----------



## Doc ProMos

no coolant pumps-- but there are only 2 I would trust--- one is by Swiftec and it's for computers


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok Photobucket is up and running now so here it is and yes I am really grinning like the following emoticon right now. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...test-precision-power-artwork.html#post2102776

BTW, please feel free to comment in the thread guys cuz I am sure she will be reading it in the next few days.
I think you all will agree that it was worth the wait. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Then there's this 2nd box that arrived with the banner.
Carolyn says it's full of PPI treasures from back in the day that she wanted me to have. 
I have not opened it as I am already on overload with the banner artwork but I will do so tomorrow with her on the phone so she can give me the backstory on each piece inside.
This, is going to be amazing. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

It's tomorrow, it's tomorrow! What is in the box?


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> It's tomorrow, it's tomorrow! What is in the box?


LMAO!
I am going to open it and go through it with CHY on the phone at 5pm pst.
I'll post pics and details after. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

But... that's at least 7 more hours.


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> next up-- boxes of unopened PPI water cooling supplies


I still can't believe you found and managed to obtain all this stuff. 
You've actually got me thinking liquid cooling now that you have it all parts needed to do it right. 
That's so cool!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> But... that's at least 7 more hours.


Yeah....
You should try it from my end. ><


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master

Doc ProMos said:


> Last but not least--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A600.2 Water cooled is BNIB


That's the Mother Load right there. Thanks for sharing such awesome eye candy.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> But... that's at least 7 more hours.


Just got off the phone with Carolyn and we managed to get through everything but a few pieces which we'll address tomorrow.
Let me get all the pics uploaded on Photobucket and I post it up shortly. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Well let's open this package together piece by piece shall we?
I will add notes I took while I was on the phone with Carolyn that she gave me to her best recollection. 
If any of you have additional info or want to add to something please feel free to post; especially if it's about something that's not been seen in a long time or ever for that matter.
I can take more pics to if necessary. 
BTW, everything is in absolutely new condition. 


A note from Carolyn hoping I enjoy what's inside. 




Black PPI t-shirt from 1993 based on the plexiglass amp display stands.
She had them made because she thought the details would look better on black than clear plexiglass.






One of the very first PPI t-shirts ever made from 1989






And she autographed it. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vulgamore89

Dude those watercooled arts are so awesome. Didn't even know they made watercooled amps. Where'd you manage to find them


----------



## Darth SQ

Then there was this package full of brochures.


Two 1992 Precision Power Art Amp Brochures.






1989 and 1990 Precision Power road map style pastel brochures.




Trifold Precision Power Pastel brochure
This one is really cool because as Carolyn said PPI had no finished product yet so she had to hand paint each of the samples so they'd look finished in the brochure.
If any of these one off pieces are still around they're likely with Jeff Scoon in a storage box somewhere and would even rarer than the 2500F1 amps. 








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

Holy moly you've got a great collection going now with this shipment of awesomeness. Congrats on the score Bret.


----------



## rton20s

Very cool Bret. So when do you break ground on the PPI museum?


----------



## Darth SQ

Well here's the good news.
My internet went down last night while I was in the middle of posting all this so I don't even have close to all of it up yet. 
I just got back online so I will be posting more the rest of the afternoon starting now......

1986 Precision Power BGM100 bridging module brochure.




Very first Precision Power sticker ever. 
Built to blast circa 1985-86.




Three CHY business cards while she was at PPI.
The vertical print one is actually 1 of a set of 20. 
Each PPI employee got a different background pattern that if you arranged all 20 just like a jigsaw puzzle they would become parts of a large painting she did.
According to Carolyn, no one ever figured it out. 


1989, 1990, 1992 years. 


Two 1992 Sedona Amp trifold brochures.




Four Precision Power multi fold out brochures circa 1992




The handwritten quote CHY did on my banner comes from this brochure.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

While my internet was down last night, I decided to fully scan in the trifold product announcement brochure since the hand painted samples were so unique and intriguing.
Here's every page and pic from it:















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Now with the rest of it.

Thank you postcard sent out to distributors and clients.




Sorry I couldn't get the camera to focus on the blank paper well.


These I don't have info on yet but will come back in and add to it once I talk with Carolyn again. 

I believe this might be the first Sedona line brochure.






Press release on the Precision Power Sound Machine demo vehicle.




Precision Power press release announcement on switching to mosfet power supplies.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Xtant catalog 1998.
Carolyn designed every detail of these heatsinks as well.









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Some of the pics didn't come out so I have added them back in above.
You might want to refresh the page to see them. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

I save these two for the last.
They are the very first large and the smaller mailer type catalog brochures ever produced by Precision Power.
I might scan in the whole thing later since I've never seen these before. 
Enjoy. 

Very first Precision Power brochure.








Very first mailer brochure produced by Precision Power.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

So that's all of it. 
If there's anything you want to see more of just pm me and I'll get it scanned if it will fit. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


>


I absolutely fell in love with those Xtant amps the very first time I saw them. Performance Stereo in Visalia carried them. I used to go in there and drool over the Xtant amps and Diamond Audio HEX/TDX gear. Always said to myself, "Someday." Still haven't owned either.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> I absolutely fell in love with those Xtant amps the very first time I saw them. Performance Stereo in Visalia carried them. I used to go in there and drool over the Xtant amps and Diamond Audio HEX/TDX gear. Always said to myself, "Someday." Still haven't owned either.


They do have a wicked cool industrial look to them don't they.
Carolyn says she still has rolls of the copper mesh in her garage attic. 
I think I'll scan in the xtant catalog too.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Carolyn says she still has rolls of the copper mesh in her garage attic.
> I think I'll scan in the xtant catalog too.


Now that would be a score for someone who had a collection of the Xtant amps! 

Thanks, it will be cool to see the whole catalog.


----------



## Darth SQ

So I made some scans of three of the catalogs/brochures.
First up is the very first mailer brochure.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Here's the scans for the very first PPI catalog.





















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

Damn Bret, that's some crazy literature. It makes me sad that the modern stuff doesn't have the same passion behind it.


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> Damn Bret, that's some crazy literature. It makes me sad that the modern stuff doesn't have the same passion behind it.


Yeah you and me both.
The one recent Epsilon employee that did have the passion they chose to kick to the curb. :mean:
I'll get that xtant catalog up shortly.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Since xtant isn't really PPI, I decided to start a separate thread for the scanned catalog.
Here's the link to it:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...xtant-catalog-fully-scanned-your-viewing.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Finally got the CHY banner outside pics done today and they came out excellent. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...st-precision-power-artwork-2.html#post2106054


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Bret don't ever let that banner go. I don't think any amount of money could replace that. I have regret letting my Arts go to get my LEWs which at the time seemed like a good idea. I mean I was going to newer amps. I never knew how much I would miss then when they were gone. Well the Limited Editions will never get sold or given away. While they are not the Arts they were at least limited.


----------



## phy6

Just wanted to mention we have a fan page over at 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/precisionpower/

Carolyn just joined!!


----------



## Darth SQ

Big T said:


> Bret don't ever let that banner go. I don't think any amount of money could replace that. I have regret letting my Arts go to get my LEWs which at the time seemed like a good idea. I mean I was going to newer amps. I never knew how much I would miss then when they were gone. Well the Limited Editions will never get sold or given away. While they are not the Arts they were at least limited.


Yep, it's staying with me until I die then you all can hound my wife for it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

phy6 said:


> Just wanted to mention we have a fan page over at
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/precisionpower/
> 
> Carolyn just joined!!


Are you the host of that facebook PPI group page?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## phy6

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Are you the host of that facebook PPI group page?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes, I am. Feedback is appreciated. I also have most of the PDF manuals in the files section of that group. I used to host them on phy6.net, but no longer.

I've already posted a link to this thread, starting at the beginning.

Dan


----------



## PPI_GUY

Bret, a copy of the tri-fold flyer with the red neon "Precision Power" was included in the box with my black 2150m when I bought it new back in '87 or '88. You simply cannot imagine how I cherished that amp. Almost every day I would open the box, pull off the Styrofoam endcaps, take the amp (gently) out of the heavy clear plastic bag and examine it from every conceivable angle. I would then read and re-read every single word of the manual and that flyer front to back, over and over again. 
Thanks for posting those pics. It was like a walk down memory lane. Congrats on securing such a treasure trove of PPI history. Well done!


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> Bret, a copy of the tri-fold flyer with the red neon "Precision Power" was included in the box with my black 2150m when I bought it new back in '87 or '88. You simply cannot imagine how I cherished that amp. Almost every day I would open the box, pull off the Styrofoam endcaps, take the amp (gently) out of the heavy clear plastic bag and examine it from every conceivable angle. I would then read and re-read every single word of the manual and that flyer front to back, over and over again.
> Thanks for posting those pics. It was like a walk down memory lane. Congrats on securing such a treasure trove of PPI history. Well done!


Glad you like. 
Good story too. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

Bret, you have a PM.


----------



## ParkwayDana

Gonna crack open our PPI F1 suitcase and take many many detailed pictures and post them up. Any requests for certain pics of this Unicorn #14?


----------



## Jesus Christ

PPI built Crutchfield from about '84.


----------



## Jesus Christ




----------



## PPI_GUY

ParkwayDana said:


> Gonna crack open our PPI F1 suitcase and take many many detailed pictures and post them up. Any requests for certain pics of this Unicorn #14?


I request you send it to me for a comprehensive review and detailed, long term durability analysis. 


Seriously, I'd love some extensive gut shots of this legend!


----------



## Darth SQ

Finally found my PPI Art amp boards that I scavenge parts from.
Now who needed what again?




A100


A204 #1


A204 #2


A600.2



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

I didn't know that some Art 1200.2s can put out 2400 watts did you? 

Precision Power 1200 2 Art Series | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

I also didn't know that the art series was the last on the made in America ppi amps. Lol


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> I also didn't know that the art series was the last on the made in America ppi amps. Lol


Well he changed his item description but not the above menu details. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Keith, why are you selling off all your amazing PPI treasures?

goobey3u2r | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Keith, why are you selling off all your amazing PPI treasures?
> 
> goobey3u2r | eBay
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Noticed this as well. Maybe he's on the trail of a 2500F1?


----------



## TrickyRicky

I need some PPI Art ceramic boards....I know it will be difficult to find but thought I ask here.


----------



## Doc ProMos

I wish I was on the 2500 trail... I just have a lot going on including moving... also I want to concentrate on "1 of" items or extremely rare items... I am keeping my gems... also most of the items are going to another PPI collector that I met up with a few hours from my house... so I know it's going to a good home--- plus I have tons of memorabilia that isn't going to be sold like 4 Different jackets, probably 10 brand new t-shirts, watches, mugs, literature, pins, PPI passes, license plates, clocks etc...


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> I need some PPI Art ceramic boards....I know it will be difficult to find but thought I ask here.


As you can see, mine are all gone.....sorry.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Doc ProMos said:


> I wish I was on the 2500 trail... I just have a lot going on including moving... also I want to concentrate on "1 of" items or extremely rare items... I am keeping my gems... also most of the items are going to another PPI collector that I met up with a few hours from my house... so I know it's going to a good home--- plus I have tons of memorabilia that isn't going to be sold like 4 Different jackets, probably 10 brand new t-shirts, watches, mugs, literature, pins, PPI passes, license plates, clocks etc...


Good luck Keith on all you have going on. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ilikepinktacos

Doc ProMos said:


> I wish I was on the 2500 trail... I just have a lot going on including moving... also I want to concentrate on "1 of" items or extremely rare items... I am keeping my gems... also most of the items are going to another PPI collector that I met up with a few hours from my house... so I know it's going to a good home--- plus I have tons of memorabilia that isn't going to be sold like 4 Different jackets, probably 10 brand new t-shirts, watches, mugs, literature, pins, PPI passes, license plates, clocks etc...


Do those plates ever come up for sale? I've been looking for a while, but everybody seems to hold on to them. Were they super rare, like 1 per authorized dealer or something?


----------



## damo4833

Looks like the lil' a100 has the slotted short head knob on the blue body pot gain... If it has 6 legs and it's dual 10k ohm - I'd pop for it!!!

I need one to repair an a200.2


----------



## Darth SQ

damo4833 said:


> Looks like the lil' a100 has the slotted short head knob on the blue body pot gain... If it has 6 legs and it's dual 10k ohm - I'd pop for it!!!
> 
> I need one to repair an a200.2


Good. 
Let me check it tomorrow and I'll let you know. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Finally got the CHY banner outside pics done today and they came out excellent.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...st-precision-power-artwork-2.html#post2106054
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Thanks. XXOO


----------



## vwdave

Carolyn, thank you so much for blessing us with your incredible talent.


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

VW Dave, thanks. XO


----------



## brackac

Picked up an Ax400 from jakeg104. Put it on the shelf with the others.


----------



## Darth SQ

damo4833 said:


> Looks like the lil' a100 has the slotted short head knob on the blue body pot gain... If it has 6 legs and it's dual 10k ohm - I'd pop for it!!!
> 
> I need one to repair an a200.2


Ok I am sorry I hadn't addressed this post yet.
I need some close up pics of your old one pm'd to me and I will get mine matched up and let you know.
Once again sorry. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## superspec

Glad to see CHY here!


----------



## StockA4

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*

Swag, yo. Dealer swag, that is. This was made by the lady herself. She said these were expensive to make back then, and there aren't very many of these. Enjoy!


----------



## Ampman

Not a bad little amp.. PC-2300.2


----------



## MACS

Ampman said:


> Not a bad little amp.. PC-2300.2


Those .2 amps aren't too bad considering they were not made in USA like the earlier versions.


----------



## vwguy383

MACS said:


> Those .2 amps aren't too bad considering they were not made in USA like the earlier versions.


Pretty sure they were made in the USA. They were the last series to be that way. The shiny silver ones with the hump in the middle I believe were the first ones to be made over seas.
I had that exact amp and LOVED it. The first amp I bought brand new from a PPI dealer. Believe it was around 340 bucks. Never did look inside the amp. Nice to see how pretty it was inside, and to see that they laid off on the thermal paste! 

Thanks
Justin

JUST SAW ON THE BOARD THAT IT SAYS "DESIGNED IN USA". I WAS ALWAYS UNDER THE IMPRESSION THAT THOSE WERE THE LAST USA MADE AMPS. SORRY MACS


----------



## vwdave

vwguy383 said:


> Pretty sure they were made in the USA. They were the last series to be that way. The shiny silver ones with the hump in the middle I believe were the first ones to be made over seas.
> I had that exact amp and LOVED it. The first amp I bought brand new from a PPI dealer. Believe it was around 340 bucks. Never did look inside the amp. Nice to see how pretty it was inside, and to see that they laid off on the thermal paste!
> 
> Thanks
> Justin
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> That's what I thought too, but notice how that amp says "designed in USA" versus what earlier amps say "made in USA".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I just saw your update. Lol


----------



## brackac

Anyone have amps to trade? I have 3 A300s and am looking to trade 2 of them for either 1 A600 or for a A100/A200/A204 package.


----------



## HighQman1974

Anyone got some plugs or know where to get for 4200am. Also does anyone want to get rid of a 2150 or 2200. Let me know, Thanks!


----------



## HighQman1974

Im new here. Enjoying it so far. Been doing car audio since 93. Heres my collection, still going strong!!


----------



## Carolyn Hall Young

*Re: Old School Showoff Thread*



StockA4 said:


> Swag, yo. Dealer swag, that is. This was made by the lady herself. She said these were expensive to make back then, and there aren't very many of these. Enjoy!


Great find!!


----------



## HighQman1974

Somebody just dumped a LOAD of Art Series on Ebay..


----------



## Darth SQ

HighQman1974 said:


> Somebody just dumped a LOAD of Art Series on Ebay..


Yeah saw that.
Most all of those white Arts are Jeremy Dadd's.
He's great guy and a regular here on DIYMA.
Bid with confidence. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## porscheman

figured this was the best thread to ask in, can a PC21400.2 run a 3 ohm mono load safely?


----------



## twistedfreak

my newest acquisition a very nice AX606.2


----------



## twistedfreak

HighQman1974 said:


> Somebody just dumped a LOAD of Art Series on Ebay..


those are some nice amps too......


----------



## Darth SQ

twistedfreak said:


> my newest acquisition a very nice AX606.2


You got that for about $100 less than market. 
Well done.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## twistedfreak

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You got that for about $100 less than market.
> Well done.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


nice  and thank you.......i thougth for sure it was going to go higher too...
he has 1 that is nicer for $500 i shoulda bought it...but its still up for grabs









guy has a whole collection for sale
has these too

























2 or 3 of these









he has a whole pile of stripped heatsinks and a few amps that are rough but still very serviceable and working all for sale

said he can get me a couple 2500F1's too


----------



## Darth SQ

twistedfreak said:


> *said he can get me a couple 2500F1's too*


MACS did you read this?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY

twistedfreak said:


> nice  *said he can get me a couple 2500F1's too*


You should sell all your other PPI stuff and buy those. Owning one 2500F1 is kinda like having video footage of Bigfoot riding the Loch Ness Monster at Area 51.


----------



## vwguy383

Heard most of the stuff went to someone in az? Anyone know a collector down there?


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> You should sell all your other PPI stuff and buy those. Owning one 2500F1 is kinda like having video footage of Bigfoot riding the Loch Ness Monster at Area 51.



The 2500F1s he referencing aren't even for sale. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## twistedfreak

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The 2500F1s he referencing aren't even for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


theyre not? figures he was blowin smoke.......and after he told me about them he hasnt been able to reach the seller


----------



## twistedfreak

PPI_GUY said:


> You should sell all your other PPI stuff and buy those. Owning one 2500F1 is kinda like having video footage of Bigfoot riding the Loch Ness Monster at Area 51.


i cant afford 1 if i wanted it....and its just what i was told by a person that had a piss load of ppi stuff......hasnt been able to produce yet anyways for the guy that bought his pile of stuff.


----------



## twistedfreak

twistedfreak said:


> said he can get me a couple 2500F1's too


i was recently informed by a 3rd party through pm that these do not exist my appologies.

anywho.....back to the thread, another i picked up.


----------



## Darth SQ

Found another unicorn. 
Just arrived today. 








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tulse

Might have been answered, but does anyone know who was doing the graphic design at the time?

It's just pure, classic 80s. Ocean Pacific t-shirts, Nagel's posters and PPI.


----------



## Darth SQ

tulse said:


> Might have been answered, but does anyone know who was doing the graphic design at the time?
> 
> It's just pure, classic 80s. Ocean Pacific t-shirts, Nagel's posters and PPI.


For PPI?
It was all Carolyn Hall Young all the way up to 1995.
Right down to the business cards.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tulse

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> For PPI?
> It was all Carolyn Hall Young all the way up to 1995.
> Right down to the business cards.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Cool, she has a flickr page. What an odd relationship and a great marketing idea.


----------



## Darth SQ

Well look what just popped up on ebay.
The unicorn of all unicorns...a 2500F1. 

Precision Power Amplifier PPI 2500F1 2500 F1 $15 000 Amplifier Top of The World | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SHAGGS

Sooooo, out of sheer curiosity, just how rare are the Art black versions.

Saw an a404 and an a600.2 on my semi-local CL. (One of the first eyebrow raising listings I've seen)
From the pics, they seem to be in fair cosmetic shape. 
Never ran them (cut my teeth during the PC muffler era), nor have I any interest in collecting, just got me thinking.
FWIW, he's asking $250 each OBO. I saw a couple better condition white ones on Fleabay, for less. 
IMO it seems a tad steep, but I guess if they're rare enough.

Just wondering out loud....


----------



## 63flip

SHAGGS said:


> Sooooo, out of sheer curiosity, just how rare are the Art black versions.
> 
> Saw an a404 and an a600.2 on my semi-local CL. (One of the first eyebrow raising listings I've seen)
> From the pics, they seem to be in fair cosmetic shape.
> Never ran them (cut my teeth during the PC muffler era), nor have I any interest in collecting, just got me thinking.
> FWIW, he's asking $250 each OBO. I saw a couple better condition white ones on Fleabay, for less.
> IMO it seems a tad steep, but I guess if they're rare enough.
> 
> Just wondering out loud....



The Black Art amps were definitely made in fewer numbers, tho I'm not sure what percentage. You do see fewer of them but in my personal experience they sell for less than the White Arts. I have 12 Art amps in my collection and in all instances I paid less for the Black Art amps of the same mdl. Especially the common mdls. I've even seen the a1200, ax400,ax606, and Pro Arts in Black sell for less and those are harder to find. I have a mint Black Art ax400 I only paid $124.00 for, and I've only seen one other one of these and it was in this thread. Were as you see White a404's in nice shape commonly sell for $150-$175. Personally I think the collectors prefer the bright colored Art on the White Art amps. Maybe some of the other collectors can offer their opinion too. I'm sure some of the guys might also have better info on the numbers produced, maybe?


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> The Black Art amps were definitely made in fewer numbers, tho I'm not sure what percentage. You do see fewer of them but in my personal experience they sell for less than the White Arts. I have 12 Art amps in my collection and in all instances I paid less for the Black Art amps of the same mdl. Especially the common mdls. I've even seen the a1200, ax400,ax606, and Pro Arts in Black sell for less and those are harder to find. I have a mint Black Art ax400 I only paid $124.00 for, and I've only seen one other one of these and it was in this thread. Were as you see White a404's in nice shape commonly sell for $150-$175. Personally I think the collectors prefer the bright colored Art on the White Art amps. Maybe some of the other collectors can offer their opinion too. I'm sure some of the guys might also have better info on the numbers produced, maybe?


No clue since I don't collect the black ones.
All I remember is how difficult it was for a number of collector friends to find a black Ax606.2. 
Now that's a rare one. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SUX 2BU

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...series-amp-a606-2-seattle-cl.html#post2197635

You're welcome


----------



## SHAGGS

I see it's on Fleebay, now. Only 4 days left! 
Along with the black a404 and a600.2, from CL, that got me wondering.


----------



## brackac

Anyone have a mint 100 and 200 they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## sodbuster

Can I ask as a complete newbie here (first post actually) just why the PPI art series are so sought after?

Are they considered to be a good amp or is it the artwork itself?


----------



## HighQman1974

Fantastic sound quality amps, also....nostalgia


----------



## Darth SQ

sodbuster said:


> Can I ask as a complete newbie here (first post actually) just why the PPI art series are so sought after?
> 
> Are they considered to be a good amp or is it the artwork itself?


Both.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hextall 27

Nothing sells like nostalgia! Lol

Honestly in the golden age of IASCA, you had an Alpine or Clarion HU, PPI amps, MB Quart components, JL Audio subs and Streetwires interconnect and wiring. They are just well built, unique amplifiers that still sound great all these years later.
Some of it is the fact that as teens we could only dream about the systems in CA&E or CSR and every issue had someone with the above combo. Also keep in mind the main brains (MacMillan) behind them also spawned xtant's original amps, and the JL slash series.


----------



## sodbuster

Hextall 27 said:


> Nothing sells like nostalgia! Lol
> 
> Honestly in the golden age of IASCA, you had an Alpine or Clarion HU, PPI amps, MB Quart components, JL Audio subs and Streetwires interconnect and wiring. They are just well built, unique amplifiers that still sound great all these years later.
> Some of it is the fact that as teens we could only dream about the systems in CA&E or CSR and every issue had someone with the above combo. Also keep in mind the main brains (MacMillan) behind them also spawned xtant's original amps, and the JL slash series.


Well then boy am I glad I kept mine lol.
Pretty much all of the above,except I always chose Sony head units.

If you guys had to compare the output quality of the PPI's from back then to units made today,what would they compare to?

I ask because for the first time in many years I want (NEED) to install a customized system in my new vehicle as I am cringing at what is coming at me from the stock "Upgraded system" it came with.I've driven it three times now,parked it on the driveway and refuse to drive it again till this happens.

Could really use some help from the guys on these forums.I'm totally lost as to what to buy nowadays and want to get it right the first time.

The nice thing is, unlike back then, it won't take me 2 months of earnings to 
get what I want!


----------



## vwdave

Well if you search for discussions over class A/b versus class D amps you'll get some of your answer.

In short, the norm back then was class A/B, built in the US. These days if you want an amp that's class A/B that's not built in China you will pay over $1k. The normal now is class D, made in China. Even PPi and soundstream (yes they are now owned by the same company) fit into that latter category.

So if you want something comparable it's not an easy apples to apples comparison. Read up on class a/b vs class D, but if you don't care about the class en you'd probably be looking in the same price range as the arts were originally for some with equal power and "quality"... But remember it will be made in China. Theses amps are also not really repairable, they are more disposable.


----------



## sodbuster

Well maybe I can get some opinions and advice from you guys?
The vehicle is one of the newer Nissan full size vans.
I'm not building a show vehicle,this is solely for my own enjoyment.

I know I want to go with Hertz Mille 1650's woofers in the doors
and their 280 tweeters possibly in the pillars or top of the dash.
Don't know what sub yet.

Was looking at an Audison AV 5.1K and was also considering a JL Slash 4v3 along with another amp for the sub
But when I stumbled onto this thread and based on what those that responded to me said,gave thought to using my old PPI's.
I have an A400 and not sure what the other is yet,have to dig it out along with the other gear I stowed away.It was used to drive my subs.
I would only use the PPI's if the consensus is that they would do just as good or possibly better than something else.

Money is not as much of an issue as is sound quality and quality /longevity of the equipment.


----------



## TrickyRicky

There's a guy local to me offering PPI PC chromes..

Ppi pc 2600 150.00
Ppi pc 4400 150.00
Ppi pc 2100 100.00

I don't know him just saw his add on CL...


----------



## vwdave

So I got bored today and it's been a while since I did this, so I took a group photo of my amps. It's rare to have all of my amps available (not installed or apart for maintenance/repairs).











Clockwise starting at 12 o'clock: Phoenix gold Octane, Phoenix gold ZPA0.3 (x3), Phoenix gold ZPA0.5 (x5), PPI PCX2400, PPI PC21400.2 (plexi bottom conversion), Orion 2250SX, PPI PC21400.2, PPI PC2350 (possibly from Alma Gates' bronco)

More shots, the left column of amps are ready for my install, hence the notes:









The PPIs and the orion (I know that the plexi bottom amp needs clamps for the transistors to be secured to heat sink. I'm still working on that):


----------



## hot9dog

^^^^^^^ 
Damn Dave, im drooling now.
lolololo
nice stash!!!


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> So I got bored today and it's been a while since I did this, so I took a group photo of my amps. It's rare to have all of my amps available (not installed or apart for maintenance/repairs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise starting at 12 o'clock: Phoenix gold Octane, Phoenix gold ZPA0.3 (x3), Phoenix gold ZPA0.5 (x5), PPI PCX2400, PPI PC21400.2 (plexi bottom conversion), Orion 2250SX, PPI PC21400.2, PPI PC2350 (possibly from Alma Gates' bronco)
> 
> More shots, the left column of amps are ready for my install, hence the notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PPIs and the orion (I know that the plexi bottom amp needs clamps for the transistors to be secured to heat sink. I'm still working on that):


That's a lot of PG!
BTW, any progress on the convertible?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

hot9dog said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Damn Dave, im drooling now.
> lolololo
> nice stash!!!


Haha thanks. My wife is getting fed up with my collection.

I didn't include my processors and subs...let me see if I can gather all of that stuff too.




PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's a lot of PG!
> BTW, any progress on the convertible?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Well sort of. I kind of put that amp on the back burner since it was a project for someone but they changed their mind. I think I will try out some stainless square tube as the clamps. The ones that I was fabricating out of aluminum didn't work out as once it was bent it seemed to loose a lot of it's strength, I was worried that over time it would loose it's spring and therefore not keep pressure on the fets.

And yes, lots of PG. ZPAs are actually my obsession. I think I've reached way past my goals for ownership on them so I need to finish repairing them and then I'll probably sell some off. 2 of them have sequential serial numbers so I'd want to keep them together (either in my collection or sell them as a pair).


----------



## vwdave

Ok processors










AX406a (x2), mx2, ZPX2 (x3, 1 is NIB), distribution blocks (2 power, 1 gnd), eq215i, eq215ix, PLd1, TBAt, ZBS4, kenwood KVT-x911 (bought for bench testing)

Subs:


















Phoenix gold Xmax12, Rockford Fosgate Power HX2 12", Eclipse SW8812, image dynamics IDQ12v3


I'm pretty sure I have a sickness. Lol I know it's not as impressive as lots of collections out there but I've bought all of these on the cheap and either repaired them or got them in packages or as barter for labor.


----------



## vwdave

Well I FAIL. I thought I was posting in the old school show off thread not the PPI show off thread. Sorry guys. Bret, can you move my posts so I dont clutter up this awesome thread with non-ppi stuff?


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> Well I FAIL. I thought I was posting in the old school show off thread not the PPI show off thread. Sorry guys. Bret, can you move my posts so I dont clutter up this awesome thread with non-ppi stuff?


You have PPI in there so no worries. 
Please feel free to just post again in the OSSOT. 

Any news on the old bug convert?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You have PPI in there so no worries.
> Please feel free to just post again in the OSSOT.
> 
> Any news on the old bug convert?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Oh Hana that's not me. Lol there's a few of us with similar screen names.


----------



## Darth SQ

vwdave said:


> Oh Hana that's not me. Lol there's a few of us with similar screen names.


Oh yeah...that's 383. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh yeah...that's 383.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Haha bret! Try again. Nice that you thought of me but I am a VW watercooled guy.  no convertible for me!

Hey other vwguy, love collection of your amps. The PPI with the plexiglass bottom. Why dont you just drill and tap each FET and stuff and bolt them down like on the PG MS amps? Or isnt there some amps that have little heat sinks that bolt down the FET's? Maybe you could do that?

Cheers
JustinD


----------



## TrickyRicky

vwguy383 said:


> Haha bret! Try again. Nice that you thought of me but I am a VW watercooled guy.  no convertible for me!
> 
> Hey other vwguy, love collection of your amps. The PPI with the plexiglass bottom. Why dont you just drill and tap each FET and stuff and bolt them down like on the PG MS amps? Or isnt there some amps that have little heat sinks that bolt down the FET's? Maybe you could do that?
> 
> Cheers
> JustinD


Can you imagine how long it would take to drill and tap every single each one of those semi's? Then on your last tap you screw it all up, lol. Would be best to have a clamp bar and hold that down with a few screws.


----------



## vwdave

vwguy383 said:


> Haha bret! Try again. Nice that you thought of me but I am a VW watercooled guy.  no convertible for me!
> 
> Hey other vwguy, love collection of your amps. The PPI with the plexiglass bottom. Why dont you just drill and tap each FET and stuff and bolt them down like on the PG MS amps? Or isnt there some amps that have little heat sinks that bolt down the FET's? Maybe you could do that?
> 
> Cheers
> JustinD





TrickyRicky said:


> Can you imagine how long it would take to drill and tap every single each one of those semi's? Then on your last tap you screw it all up, lol. Would be best to have a clamp bar and hold that down with a few screws.


I was going to do that, but as Ricky said it would be very tedious. Then when it needs maintenance it'll be a lot of work.

My solution is going to be stainless square tube. I just need to measure so that what I get will fit under the plexi. Shouldn't be hard, but it will make the amp weigh a ton.


----------



## vwguy383

TrickyRicky said:


> Can you imagine how long it would take to drill and tap every single each one of those semi's? Then on your last tap you screw it all up, lol. Would be best to have a clamp bar and hold that down with a few screws.



Looks like 60 semi's to bolt down. Just a quick count. I guess thats the cost of beauty! I think it would look A LOT better that way! I think the SS tubing would take too much space under there. 

vwdave
I understand the tubing idea. Kind of like bret's repair man used when he did his ART's repair. Where did you get that amp with the plexiglass? Was that plexiglass custom made?

Thanks
Justin D


----------



## vwdave

I bought the amp broken off eBay and it came without a bottom plate. I then had a potential buyer who wanted plexi bottom so I had it made using art files that he sent me. He then backed out (it took me too long to finish) so that brings me to where I am now. I needed to find a solution to clamp down the semis. Yes I'd like to bolt them down, but I don't have the patience.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

Everyone- I have decided to finally take the plunge and sell most of my PPI collection, it is mostly custom and fairly rare stuff. I just wanted fellow collectors to know cause I would love everything to go to a new caring home. The FS thread on here is below, if anyone has any questions about anything just let me know.
Thanks
Chris
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/173173-ppi-collection-sale.html


----------



## 1lowgtp

Hi, i'm new to the group but here's some of my art, the ppi-art collector told me about this group, i have alot more ppi art to post in other forms


----------



## Darth SQ

1lowgtp said:


> Hi, i'm new to the group but here's some of my art, the ppi-art collector told me about this group, i have alot more ppi art to post in other forms


None of your pics showed up 1low.
I along with many DIYMA members use Photobucket to host my pics and then link them to my postings.
Take your time and try again later. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## NissanZack

Hello. I'm new to this forum. Looking to buy some white PPI amps- AM, Sedona, or Art series. Mostly looking for larger models (2300AM, A1200, 500iQX etc.). Particularly interested in finding a nice 2350DM. Feel free to PM me if anyone has something to sell.

Thanks
Zack


----------



## DBlevel

Anyone happen to have a copy of the PPI 2300am manual on pdf they could email me by chance?


----------



## PPI_GUY

NissanZack said:


> Hello. I'm new to this forum. Looking to buy some white PPI amps- AM, Sedona, or Art series. Mostly looking for larger models (2300AM, A1200, 500iQX etc.). Particularly interested in finding a nice 2350DM. Feel free to PM me if anyone has something to sell.
> 
> Thanks
> Zack


There is a 2350DM on Fleabay. But, I think the price is ridiculous...

Precision Power PPI 2350DM | eBay


----------



## snyderd758

new to me a little cosmetically challenged but I am stoked. Gonna bridge it to 4 sa 8v2's.


----------



## 63flip

I put this shelf up for my wife b-4 Christmas and she never used so I claimed it yesterday.


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> I put this shelf up for my wife b-4 Christmas and she never used so I claimed it yesterday.


:thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SHAGGS

Great use of "plate holders".

Hate to have a door slam, or something, and have one of those clunk you on the noggin.


----------



## edouble101

63flip said:


> I put this shelf up for my wife b-4 Christmas and she never used so I claimed it yesterday.


NICE!


----------



## 63flip

SHAGGS said:


> Great use of "plate holders".
> 
> Hate to have a door slam, or something, and have one of those clunk you on the noggin.


They're actually "easels" for framed pictures. I found them at Walmart and they work perfect. 

Fortunately no doors to slam near the dining room!

It's nice to finally be able to display some of my collection instead of them being hidden away in a closet. 

.....and the wife hasn't even threatened to take them down!!!


----------



## ryanr7386

63flip said:


> They're actually "easels" for framed pictures. I found them at Walmart and they work perfect.
> 
> Fortunately no doors to slam near the dining room!
> 
> It's nice to finally be able to display some of my collection instead of them being hidden away in a closet.
> 
> .....and the wife hasn't even threatened to take them down!!!


Small doses my friend! Don't move to much in at once! Gradually is the best! Before long you'll be able to take over the hole room.


----------



## rton20s

I don't see anything wrong with displaying Art.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> I don't see anything wrong with displaying Art.


I do hope they get used in the future though.
That's where they really shine. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SHAGGS

63flip said:


> They're actually "easels" for framed pictures. I found them at Walmart and they work perfect.


Ah-ha! That makes sense.
I've just seen them used as decorative plate holders. 
My mom has a couple on top of her fridge, holding some Beagle plates.


----------



## 63flip

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I do hope they get used in the future though.
> That's where they really shine.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


One day they'll be put back to use. My old Ranger is getting close to retirement. It's replacement will see some of my Art amps/processors or my OS Lanzar. Who knows maybe both if I do an install that would make for easy swaps.


----------



## PPI BLACK 808

Mahalos for the PPI LOVE...
I dont have much, but what little i have is mine...


----------



## Pancho

TrickyRicky said:


> There's a guy local to me offering PPI PC chromes..
> 
> Ppi pc 2600 150.00
> Ppi pc 4400 150.00
> Ppi pc 2100 100.00
> 
> I don't know him just saw his add on CL...


Are this PC still available?


----------



## 63flip

Anyone know where a fella might find terminal screws for the Sedona IX Series amps. They're either 3.5mm or standard. I'd have to pull one out and go to a local hardware store to check that. I only need 1 but wouldn't mind having extras. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Instaburn

3 of the 4 PCX Amps I have


----------



## Instaburn

And their big brother.. the PCX 2400.. custom plexiglass bottom..


----------



## ACRucrazy

I dig it!


----------



## 1styearsi

2600.2









2400.2










2150 i got the gut pic from google mine still has the warranty seal intact


----------



## HardCoreDore

There's been an old school "Muffler" PC 6 channel for sale on my local Craigslist for a few weeks now. I think it's 50 × 6 

If anyone's interested here's the link. If it works it's a pretty good deal. 

http://nashville.craigslist.org/ele/4951183564.html


----------



## 1styearsi

HardCoreDore said:


> There's been an old school "Muffler" PC 6 channel for sale on my local Craigslist for a few weeks now. I think it's 50 × 6
> 
> If anyone's interested here's the link. If it works it's a pretty good deal.
> 
> I have two amps one is new in box the other is oldschool ppi pc6600 2


are you offering to pick it up and ship it?
i would let you keep that SWEET 400 watt dual amp(lol)if you picked up ans shipped the ppi.


----------



## Big T

I didn't see a price


----------



## rton20s

Big T said:


> I didn't see a price


If you're referring to the CL add that HardCoreDore linked to, the seller is looking to get $75 for both amps.


----------



## HardCoreDore

1styearsi said:


> are you offering to pick it up and ship it?
> i would let you keep that SWEET 400 watt dual amp(lol)if you picked up ans shipped the ppi.


If I did pick up and ship, I wouldn't want the Dual. New or not, it might infect my good amplification with it's ****tiness. 

I actually checked earlier today and the PC has already sold, but the Dual is ready to go for anyone who wants it


----------



## 1styearsi

HardCoreDore said:


> If I did pick up and ship, I wouldn't want the Dual. New or not, it might infect my good amplification with it's ****tiness.
> 
> I actually checked earlier today and the PC has already sold, but the Dual is ready to go for anyone who wants it


too freaking funny :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 63flip

63flip said:


> Anyone know where a fella might find terminal screws for the Sedona IX Series amps. They're either 3.5mm or standard. I'd have to pull one out and go to a local hardware store to check that. I only need 1 but wouldn't mind having extras. Any help would be appreciated.


I'm still looking for these if anyone has a lead or some spares they'd part with.


----------



## 63flip

New arrivals today.


----------



## edouble101

Those white Mosfet PPI are my favorites


----------



## Old Skewl

63flip, those are some clean M/AM PPIs. Nice score. I'm on the look out for some clean black M/AM series as well. Hard to find ones that aren't scratched to hell or rusty.


----------



## Darth SQ

Collection completed. 











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Jaw dropping dude.. wow


----------



## Darth SQ

ZombieHunter85 said:


> Jaw dropping dude.. wow


Thanks.
It took over five years to hunt all of them down and also lots of help from many friends on here finding them for me for which I cannot thank them enough.
I should also mention to all that read this thread that I am really needing one of the rare and very hard to find FRX-456 Art shrouds for my build.
I am getting close to being desperate. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks.
> It took over five years to hunt all of them down and also lots of help from many friends on here finding them for me for which I cannot thank them enough.
> I should also mention to all that read this thread that I am really needing one of the rare and very hard to find FRX-456 Art shrouds for my build.
> I am getting close to being desperate.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



There was one of them that popped up on evilBay a couple months ago but it disappeared fast. It popped up with some other pretty rare Art Series gear but non of it made to auctions end. I think someone swooped in and worked out a deal. It was there at night and gone in the morning. That was the only one I'd ever seen come up for sale. Good luck!

.....I think your collection of spacers is almost as large as my whole OS PPI collection. Looking good!


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> There was one of them that popped up on evilBay a couple months ago but it disappeared fast. It popped up with some other pretty rare Art Series gear but non of it made to auctions end. I think someone swooped in and worked out a deal. It was there at night and gone in the morning. That was the only one I'd ever seen come up for sale. Good luck!
> 
> .....I think your collection of spacers is almost as large as my whole OS PPI collection. Looking good!


Thank you. 
I didn't realize I was going to need one until a few months ago. 
This is going to suck unless I can obtain one soon.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thank you.
> I didn't realize I was going to need one until a few months ago.
> This is going to suck unless I can obtain one soon.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


This is just a thought. What about having one made? I'm sure you could find s non working a600 or a404 to use as a donor and have it cut. As a last resort it could work.


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> This is just a thought. What about having one made? I'm sure you could find s non working a600 or a404 to use as a donor and have it cut. As a last resort it could work.


I already have a few donor heatsinks here and that option has been on the table for some time.
If it comes to that, I will do it but it's not going to be easy.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I already have a few donor heatsinks here and that option has been on the table for some time.
> If it comes to that, I will do it but it's not going to be easy.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Am sure you could cut them on a table saw would have to do it in several passes increasing the blade height 1/8" to 3/16" after each pass. 

Much easier if you have a nice benchtop band saw with a new sharp blade.


----------



## Darth SQ

TrickyRicky said:


> Am sure you could cut them on a table saw would have to do it in several passes increasing the blade height 1/8" to 3/16" after each pass.
> 
> Much easier if you have a nice benchtop band saw with a new sharp blade.


That's actually the easy part.
The hard part is mimicking the curved slope along the long inner edges where the xover nestles up to, rig up a way to mount the xover from the inside, exactly match the *********** coat, and then find the original artwork, scan, print, and apply to the face.
I hope I can avoid all this completely.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383

I would rather have a machine shop do the work. They could mill it out for you and make any angles you want. They powder coat it and add your artwork on it. There has to be a collector you could barrow one for the artwork and dimensions.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## wagonmaster

God, I love this thread. I am a big PPI fan. 
currently have:
2150M custom paint
2050M Black
A300 White
2025 AM white bought new
A200 black
Had a proMos 12 white

looking to use some in my new system.

Tim


----------



## 63flip

I picked up a couple new Art Series amps today. Got lucky and a guy in town saw I was willing to trade this old school Rockford amp for an Art. Traded cash not amps but all is good. This a600.2 was a mess. The a300 was beautiful. I took b-4 and after pics of the a600. Yes, it's the same amp!

B-4....








...and after.


----------



## Darth SQ

Wow what a difference. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## GEM592

Oh I see a scratch right there ...

(goes on internet, looking for C'MON MAN meme)


----------



## GEM592

Ah ... ask and you shall receive ...


----------



## vwguy383

Hey what did you use to clean up the amp?


----------



## wagonmaster

Does anyone rescreen the PPI amps? The 2150M I have has been repainted and I want to return it to the original black. plus my A300 could use some love too.

Tim


----------



## 1styearsi

vwguy383 said:


> Hey what did you use to clean up the amp?


i don't know what he used but a Mr Clean magic eraser work's wonders for me.


----------



## Darth SQ

1styearsi said:


> i don't know what he used but a Mr Clean magic eraser work's wonders for me.


Those pads also work as really good sound absorption.....not kidding. 





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Hardwrkr

Instaburn said:


> 3 of the 4 PCX Amps I have


Did you recently get that PCX1250 on ebay? If so, it was from me. Kinda see a small scuff on it that matches the one I sold.


----------



## 63flip

vwguy383 said:


> Hey what did you use to clean up the amp?


I use Mr Clean magic erasers and a lot of elbow grease. If its some sort of sticker residue I use Goo Be Gone then go back over it with the Magic Eraser. I owe that one to my wife, she's the one that suggested them. That's probably the 3rd or 4th Art Series amp I bought that looked like that and cleaned up. Those erasers are amazing.


----------



## rton20s

63flip said:


> I use Mr Clean magic erasers and a lot of elbow grease. If its some sort of sticker residue I use Goo Be Gone then go back over it with the Magic Eraser. I owe that one to my wife, she's the one that suggested them. That's probably the 3rd or 4th Art Series amp I bought that looked like that and cleaned up. Those erasers are amazing.


And now we know that when we are done using them for cleaning, we can install them in our vehicles for sound absorption.


----------



## 63flip

Is it just me or is the asking price on these a little high? He didn't even include pics of his treasures. Check out the link to this on evilbay. 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221832281071&globalID=EBAY-US 


Shipping is free though!


----------



## wagonmaster

I would say, Wholy Sh!t no fracking way. way too high.

Tim


----------



## rton20s

That guy is off his nut.


----------



## Darth SQ

No pics and the price is laughable so it's fraud to me until he presents a proper listing and a reasonable amount for them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HardCoreDore

So is he asking $3000 for one A600? If so I have a blown one that I need to get operational ASAP. I'm sitting on a gold mine LOL!


----------



## SHAGGS

Notice he also mentions 3 others (pair of a404's and an ax606.2), all NIB, that can be had as a 4 piece package for the low, low, price of 10K.


----------



## 63flip

SHAGGS said:


> Notice he also mentions 3 others (pair of a404's and an ax606.2), all NIB, that can be had as a 4 piece package for the low, low, price of 10K.



Don't forget the free shipping!!!

I don't know what he's thinking. I love the part where he defends the high price because the value of the dollar is so low. Stating the buyer will probably purchase with "Euros or Sterling Pounds". My guess is nobody will be purchasing anything at that price regardless of the currency used!!


----------



## Psmythfl

Ok I think I've come come to the right place. I need help with the model of this amp? I can't find any info anywhere, there's no markings on the amp as well.


----------



## 63flip

Seeing the heat sink, color, and the polished plate down the middle I'm pretty sure you have a G&S Deigns amp made by PPI. Judging the length I would say probably a 2200. Maybe 2300, but it looks to short. It's essentially the same as the M, AM Series PPI amps. Google "Precision Power manual" and they have an archive with the M, AM Series manuals. Check the dimensions the heat sink should be same length as the PPI model.


----------



## Instaburn

Hardwrkr said:


> Did you recently get that PCX1250 on ebay? If so, it was from me. Kinda see a small scuff on it that matches the one I sold.


I did...
If you're from Canada and used ripped cardboard and the worst duct tape packaging job ever and left sticky residue and pet hair all over everything.. then, I guess you're the winner.
.... I definitely lost.
The amp needs a lot of "goo gone" in order to get it not sticky and free of pet hair.
Shall I post pics of how the box arrived at my doorstep????


----------



## SHAGGS

Ouch.:surprised:


----------



## Instaburn

Seriously, could you try a little harder next time NOT to stick the duct tape to the product INSIDE the box?
And... cmon... did someone have a gun to your head as you packed this up and sent it??

Sorry, cant resist the urge to showcase the attention to detail here..
Enjoy...


----------



## HardCoreDore

We need to start a "package shaming" thread. I have been lucky on DIYMA. On Ebay however, I've received equipment where the packaging makes yours look professional.


----------



## Instaburn

HardCoreDore said:


> We need to start a "package shaming" thread. I have been lucky on DIYMA. On Ebay however, I've received equipment where the packaging makes yours look professional.


Hahah.
Yeah... some gems out there.


----------



## [email protected]

Finally, after more than a decade, these amps are back home. Original owner back in the late 90's! These were the amps. that taught me what real power was like and it was the A600 on my front stage that opened my eyes to what was possible with a good front stage in a car. 

I will be using them in an install on a 2012 Jetta Sportwagen within the coming months!


----------



## Instaburn

That is badass.
What a wonderful thing....
Great story.


----------



## 63flip

Got all of my old school PPI amps and processors together.


----------



## wagonmaster

Question to the O/S PPI fans like me: How are the new PPI stuff? I am looking for more power for my motorcycles system, and seems like the new PPI Atom series may fit the bill. I know they have changed hands a couple times. are they any good or junk?

Tim


----------



## Big T

Great


----------



## HardCoreDore

wagonmaster said:


> Question to the O/S PPI fans like me: How are the new PPI stuff? I am looking for more power for my motorcycles system, and seems like the new PPI Atom series may fit the bill. I know they have changed hands a couple times. are they any good or junk?
> 
> Tim


I am running a couple of the most recent power series. They sound great, but are quite large as they are class A/B.

I've not heard the Atom series but I know they are tiny and powerful. I personally don't like any of the full range class d amps. For a motorcycle install, though I'd probably go with Arc. IIRC, Arc makes some really small class d's, too. Another option are those tiny amps Steven Mantz makes.


----------



## rton20s

wagonmaster said:


> Question to the O/S PPI fans like me: How are the new PPI stuff? I am looking for more power for my motorcycles system, and seems like the new PPI Atom series may fit the bill. I know they have changed hands a couple times. are they any good or junk?
> 
> Tim


One of the members here picked up an Atom amp to test out and found it to be pretty noisy. If you are looking at PPI I would stick with the Phantom or even the iON lines. 

If you're willing to spend a few more bucks, the Hypex based Biketronics amps get great reviews. They are even offering their amps with a significantly lower high pass filter based on feedback from DIYMA members. 

In terms of tiny, stuff it anywhere amplifiers, the new Mosconi Pico amp is crazy small.


----------



## 63flip

Just added a couple new amps to my collection. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package to find them in original boxes. The seller hadn't mentioned that. Bonus!!










.....also have a question. I was checking an a300 for function the other day on my JL Audio 8w7ae sub and loved the sound. I'm thinking about swapping it out for the Slash 250/1 currently running the sub. So here's the ?. Since the w7 is a 3ohm sub would it be safe to run it on the a300 bridged for an extended time? The amp will get plenty of air were its mounted and has plenty of headroom powering the sub. I have a Kenwood Excelon XXV-01d head unit so it's getting a 5v signal and I'm using the signal processing capabilities of the head unit so no x-over is necessary. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Darth SQ

63flip said:


> Just added a couple new amps to my collection. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package to find them in original boxes. The seller hadn't mentioned that. Bonus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....also have a question. I was checking an a300 for function the other day on my JL Audio 8w7ae sub and loved the sound. I'm thinking about swapping it out for the Slash 250/1 currently running the sub. So here's the ?. Since the w7 is a 3ohm sub would it be safe to run it on the a300 bridged for an extended time? The amp will get plenty of air were its mounted and has plenty of headroom powering the sub. I have a Kenwood Excelon XXV-01d head unit so it's getting a 5v signal and I'm using the signal processing capabilities of the head unit so no x-over is necessary. Let me know what you guys think.


Nice score.
Nope the Arts hate anything below 4ohms bridged mono.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

Ya, I knew they were rated at 4ohm bridged, I was just hoping they could handle the 3ohm load. Some of the old school amps that are rated at 4ohm bridged can handle down to 2ohm with good air space and cooling. Guess I'll just have to find some JL w0's with 8ohm coils.


----------



## Old Skewl

I used to run 2 channels of my 4200am bridged to a 2 ohm load(2 Soundstream Reference SS12s in parallel). Never had any issues. Not sure about trying it with a 20+ year amp though?


----------



## 63flip

I guess if really want to run an Art Series amp on my 8w7 I'll have to find a ProArt.


----------



## 63flip

....and some more new arrivals. Three 4200am's and a pair of 2025am's. I just love the art work the 2025. It really jumps off the little amp.


----------



## 63flip

Finally got my hands on a PPI surfboard. It's not an a1200 or ax606 but you gotta start somewhere. The APA-200-ix and 460ix are also new additions.


----------



## SHAGGS

WOW! Those look fresh out of the box! Nice score.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I'd like to hear some first hand reviews of the PPI PCX series. Good and bad.


----------



## JPOSEY

63flip said:


> I guess if really want to run an Art Series amp on my 8w7 I'll have to find a ProArt.


It will handle 3 ohm mono all day long


----------



## JPOSEY

PPI_GUY said:


> I'd like to hear some first hand reviews of the PPI PCX series. Good and bad.



I just had one repaired by TrickyRicky, PCX-4125, rated at 4 x 125 @ 4ohms. He tested it at 375watts x 2 at 8ohm mono which equates to 193.5 x 4 @ 4 ohms.


----------



## PPI Matt

I like PPI. I've been sleeping for 20+ years. I woke up and opened my boxes last year. Working on a VW GTI install. Bret brought me here from PPI facebook...giggle. I'll mostly be listening and learning here. Cheers


----------



## 63flip

PPI Matt said:


> I like PPI. I've been sleeping for 20+ years. I woke up and opened my boxes last year. Working on a VW GTI install. Bret brought me here from PPI facebook...giggle. I'll mostly be listening and learning here. Cheers





Welcome aboard! Wow, Art amps with Oz Superman subs/components. Awsome SQ match up. Nice collection!


----------



## PPI_GUY

JPOSEY said:


> I just had one repaired by TrickyRicky, PCX-4125, rated at 4 x 125 @ 4ohms. He tested it at 375watts x 2 at 8ohm mono which equates to 193.5 x 4 @ 4 ohms.


You gotta let us know how it sounds. Somewhat underrated I think. Strong numbers at 8 ohm bridged too. Let me know if you decide to let go of that monster.


----------



## vwdave

PPI Matt said:


> I like PPI. I've been sleeping for 20+ years. I woke up and opened my boxes last year. Working on a VW GTI install. Bret brought me here from PPI facebook...giggle. I'll mostly be listening and learning here. Cheers


Damn and I thought that 10 hours of sleep was a lot. I'm on that fb page too but I don't post much.

Don't think I've co tributes in this post...


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI Matt said:


> I like PPI. I've been sleeping for 20+ years. I woke up and opened my boxes last year. Working on a VW GTI install. Bret brought me here from PPI facebook...giggle. I'll mostly be listening and learning here. Cheers


LOL!
I'm an enabler. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Big T

Feeling better?


----------



## Darth SQ

Big T said:


> Feeling better?


Nope I am still on morphine.
Thank you though for asking buddy.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 63flip

I've finally got one of my Art Series amps doing what it's supposed to. I pulled an a404 out to run a pair of old school PYLE 10's in a loaded truck box, $7.85 from an auction. I'm running it bridged @ 4ohm to each sub. It sounds great, doesn't hit the deep lows like my 8w7, but they're very musical and responsive.


----------



## wagonmaster

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nope I am still on morphine.
> Thank you though for asking buddy.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Then you must not be feeling much at all.

Tim


----------



## 63flip

Spotted on evilbay. The install in this truck is a thing of beauty. 


Chevrolet Silverado 1500 1 Elderly OW | eBay


----------



## JPOSEY

I picked up this mint condition, Limited 15th Year Anniversary Edition PC2300 in white. I always wanted these white amps since I drive only white vehicles. I wish I would run across a PC2600. I bought a chrome PC6600 brand new back in 99 and thought it was a beautiful amp. You don't see many of the chrome amps in excellent condition anymore. Most seem to be pretty scuffed up. I love my PCX-4125!


----------



## Camjon

JPOSEY said:


> I just had one repaired by TrickyRicky, PCX-4125, rated at 4 x 125 @ 4ohms. He tested it at 375watts x 2 at 8ohm mono which equates to 193.5 x 4 @ 4 ohms.


Is TrickyRicky someone who is good at repairing old amps?


----------



## JPOSEY

Camjon said:


> Is TrickyRicky someone who is good at repairing old amps?


Absolutely! I highly recommend him. Very affordable, a good job and a quick turnaround.


----------



## Camjon




----------



## 1lowgtp

HI,MY names chris this is only a few from my collection, still short a few more items, one day i hope to have every amp style made, but as of now still in need of a 1200 and or 1200,2 in black to finish my build, in my car this spring.


----------



## 63flip

1lowgtp said:


> HI,MY names chris this is only a few from my collection, still short a few more items, one day i hope to have every amp style made, but as of now still in need of a 1200 and or 1200,2 in black to finish my build, in my car this spring.


Welcome! That is a nice collection you have there. I spotted quite a few really rare pieces.


----------



## 99cobra09

Nice, clean amps for sure! Using 3 White PC series on my current set up.


----------



## 63flip

F1 #24 just popped up on eBay. 


https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322058957711


----------



## jdurbin

Sure is. Complete with case, line driver, in-dash display module. It's being sold by the charitable foundation that Directed & Sound United created, Forte for Children, so the proceeds are going to a good cause - local groups that support various programs for disadvantage kids, etc. Will be shipped by Directed to the winning bidder.

This one was moved to Vista at some point, could have been when the remaining PPI engineers were relocated here or prior to that when the big ADST facility was closed down. It was stored in the engineering dept here for years before being donated to the foundation recently. It's the real deal... hopefully will find its way to a true enthusiast that can enjoy it for what it is and not spend the next ten years in storage.


John


----------



## jdurbin

Just wanted to add that it appears this is the second serial #24 known - the owner of a 2500F1 purchased back in '98 with that serial confirmed that he still has that one in his possession. Not sure what that means in terms of the pedigree for the one listed for our charity, likely just means serialization was not as tight as one would hope - given what the company was going through at the time, probably should not come as a surprise.

John


----------



## Darth SQ

https://www.facebook.com/groups/precisionpower/


----------



## jdurbin

If you are interested, we put some of the hi-res images on this amp out where they can be accessed:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wmeetkp835zx6i0/AAAHA7frJfipmHxQmf6SwUwva?dl=0


John


----------



## Darth SQ

nevermind.
Got the link now.


----------



## 63flip

A couple new additions to the collection. 2300m and 425 ProMos



....got a few more just need to get pics.


----------



## pLon13

Long shot since the last post in this thread was in 2016 but I need your help, I'm reconditioning a white art a600.2, everything seemed to be ok just one of the thermistors R179 was broke in half and wanted to know it's values to get it replaced, if someone could point me in the right direction would be great
First picture I took as soon as I saw the thermistor condition, second picture is when I already had the board all cleaned up (not perfect) ready for kapton tape and new thermal paste

Thanks in advance


----------



## GEM592

I have a 2300 AM it makes a nice picture ... but you can't bridge it, and can't run it low impedance. I'm considering running it on 8 ohm tweeters.


----------



## bnae38

Would guess the same as r180, could give you a starting point. Tried measuring that one with a dmm? Might need to take out of circuit for accuracy..

This 'looks' similar, but I have no idea on value you need or whether it's ptc or ntc.
https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/us-sensor-littelfuse-inc/103JL1A/615-1029-ND/1014557


----------



## pLon13

I where told it was a NTC thermistor, 50k at 25 degrees C, all values thermistors look alike that's my concern, the link you pasted is for 10k and 50k looks exactly the same ?


----------



## bnae38

Do you know what they are doing in circuit? Bias control or is it protection circuitry?

If you find a 50k glass part that you want to try, it might make more sense to change them all.. don't know how fussy the circuit is they're used in.


----------



## pLon13

Some are used to measure the heat sink and transformer temperatures while some adjust the class AB output bias.


----------



## shawnb_2

I just stumbled across this thread and have read and skipped through it. Definitely helps me appreciate what I have and the appreciation for these gems from the 90’s. I have 3 Art Series amps and would share them but can’t quite figure out how to post them. I have owned 2 of them for about 20 years and the 3rd I bought off of eBay back in ‘98 so it’s not too far off either. They will finally be installed in my ‘91 Mustang when it’s finally on the road. Bought it about 4 months ago to replace my ‘92 Mustang GT that I’ve had since ‘98 as well. The amps were meant to go in to the ‘92 but never got that far with it. Was always in some state of being worked on and so the stereo was put off and packed away. I want at least the amps to be era correct when I do the install just for that nostalgic look and to kinda take me back to my high school years and just the fact that these amps are bad ass even by today’s standards. I have an A300.2 for the rear speakers, an A600.2 for the fronts and an A1200.2 for the subs. They are pristine still in their boxes. I only used the 300.2 and 600.2 for a short time before packing them up. I’ve been reading about these things not liking 2ohm loads. Is that bridged or in stereo? I’m looking at some K2 Power Focal’s for the fronts but noticed they are a 2ohm speaker. I thought I read somewhere that 2ohm stereo was ok and the A600.2 was rated at 300x2 @ 2ohms. Is this correct or can someone point me in the right direction of finding out? I don’t want to spend that kind of money on speakers only to find out that I can’t use these amps with them. Thanks in advance. Hopefully this will help reignite things in here.


----------



## Bluesound

From what I’ve read the power supply section won’t actually double the current at 2 ohms so you don’t truly get double the power but it can handle the load and comes within 10 percent of rated power. I wouldn’t let that dictate your choice of speakers.


----------

